# ==>189 EOI Invitations for Sep 2016 round <==



## Believer269 (Aug 6, 2016)

Hi everyone! I'm calling all the fellows who are seeking invitations in September 2016 rounds.


----------



## ns0314 (May 6, 2016)

Subscribing 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## manju_263111 (Aug 29, 2016)

I am IN ...


----------



## sourabhmatta (Dec 4, 2015)

m in


----------



## sphider (Jul 12, 2016)

in


----------



## suhas_sm (Aug 9, 2016)

Y no poll


----------



## Believer269 (Aug 6, 2016)

suhas_sm said:


> Y no poll


There you go.  Vote!


----------



## ACN_IT (Sep 28, 2015)

Vote Done.


----------



## enygma (Feb 1, 2015)

first July....then August.....and Now September..... god knows how many more threads to go before getting the invite


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

Subscribing


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

enygma said:


> first July....then August.....and Now September..... god knows how many more threads to go before getting the invite




After Feb 2016, joined so many threads. Rightly said its now God or DIBP who knows how many more threads we have to go through????


----------



## anoop21 (Aug 5, 2014)

Subscribed... Hi Group.. I have a question on EOI "Employment" section
Do I need to break my employment of same company as per ACS assessment result.
If For CompanyX I have ACS +ve results from May2011 till Aug2014.. then I need to mention "Related Employment= YES" for that duration.. but From Sept2014 till my 'LastWorkingDay' in that company I need to put "Related Employment= NO" because that time period is after ACS assessment... let me know pls..

Question2 - For my current organization I need to put "Related Employment= NO" because this time period is after ACS assessment... let me know pls..


----------



## Believer269 (Aug 6, 2016)

anoop21 said:


> Subscribed... Hi Group.. I have a question on EOI "Employment" section
> Do I need to break my employment of same company as per ACS assessment result.
> If For CompanyX I have ACS +ve results from May2011 till Aug2014.. then I need to mention "Related Employment= YES" for that duration.. but From Sept2014 till my 'LastWorkingDay' in that company I need to put "Related Employment= NO" because that time period is after ACS assessment... let me know pls..
> 
> Question2 - For my current organization I need to put "Related Employment= NO" because this time period is after ACS assessment... let me know pls..


You need to make sure of the suitability criteria met date first, which is normally the month and year given by ACS in the letter. All employment before the met date should be Related Employment = No. All employment after the Met Date should be Related Employment = Yes. 

Your current employment if it comes under the validity period of ACS should be Related Employment = Yes.


----------



## anoop21 (Aug 5, 2014)

Believer269 said:


> You need to make sure of the suitability criteria met date first, which is normally the month and year given by ACS in the letter. All employment before the met date should be Related Employment = No. All employment after the Met Date should be Related Employment = Yes.
> 
> Your current employment if it comes under the validity period of ACS should be Related Employment = Yes.


Thanks, Just to clarify.. My Current employment is not mentioned in ACS.. because my ACS was done 1.5 years back.. Hence, All the employment duration from past 1.5 years (which are not mentioned in ACS) should be marked as "Related Employment = No" .. correct ??
Let me know pls, if I am wrong..


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

And let the wait begin

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Believer269 (Aug 6, 2016)

anoop21 said:


> Thanks, Just to clarify.. My Current employment is not mentioned in ACS.. because my ACS was done 1.5 years back.. Hence, All the employment duration from past 1.5 years (which are not mentioned in ACS) should be marked as "Related Employment = No" .. correct ??
> Let me know pls, if I am wrong..


I'm not an expert. But in your case, I think you're right if your current employment is not in ACS, then Related Employment may be mentioned as 'No'.
Need more opinions peeps.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

anoop21 said:


> Thanks, Just to clarify.. My Current employment is not mentioned in ACS.. because my ACS was done 1.5 years back.. Hence, All the employment duration from past 1.5 years (which are not mentioned in ACS) should be marked as "Related Employment = No" .. correct ??
> Let me know pls, if I am wrong..


If your current employement is related then get reassesed might give you extra points. But if you do not intend to claim these 1.5 years and use the old ACS assessment results then mark these 1.5 years as non relevant to occupation code. 

Do remember that at the time of invite your ACS should be valid. Analyze the current situation for Invitation and then proceed.


----------



## lazyPanda (Jul 11, 2016)

anoop21 said:


> Thanks, Just to clarify.. My Current employment is not mentioned in ACS.. because my ACS was done 1.5 years back.. Hence, All the employment duration from past 1.5 years (which are not mentioned in ACS) should be marked as "Related Employment = No" .. correct ??
> Let me know pls, if I am wrong..


If you have been doing the same occupation as was last mentioned in the ACS letter, you could mark it as relevant, from the cut off date. If you are not claiming any points for work experience, then it is safe to just mark it as No.


----------



## prasanna1157 (Jun 19, 2016)

I am in! Hoping to get EOI in the next round. Applied under 261313 with 70 points.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

prasanna1157 said:


> I am in! Hoping to get EOI in the next round. Applied under 261313 with 70 points.


With 70 points yes you would be invited in the upcoming round provided there are no technical problems with the invitation round


----------



## nyx84 (Jul 19, 2016)

Morning! Is there anything news from DIBP??


----------



## katurik (Jul 24, 2016)

NOC : 261313 software engineer
Point :65
Date Of effect : 28/july


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

Lol i got this email this month.So 31 aug was a typo?


----------



## Patrice26 (Aug 16, 2016)

Subscribing


----------



## warrenpat1987 (Jul 26, 2016)

Manan008 said:


> Lol i got this email this month.So 31 aug was a typo?


Hey mate that email says your EOI is in draft status? Have you submitted it?


----------



## warrenpat1987 (Jul 26, 2016)

Believer269 said:


> There you go.  Vote!


Hey mate I reckon you should add September to the list of months on that poll.


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

Is it okay to email skill select team to ask about this scenario?


----------



## paustralia (Aug 31, 2016)

Expecting EOI invite on the second round of September, if they clear today's invitation round in the next one.


Software Engineer 261313
EOI: 9/Aug/2016
Applicant : Onshore


----------



## gawhemant (Jul 19, 2016)

*Invitation Rounds Sept*

Are polls closed?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Hopefully we will have 3 rounds in September!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

Go nuts guys...its only a 24 hour delay 
You can thank me later


----------



## TeAna (Dec 7, 2015)

Manan008 said:


> Go nuts guys...its only a 24 hour delay
> You can thank me later


Hey Manan, could you tell us to which email did you send your inquiry please? Not doubting the authenticity of your screenshot, but because we've been trolled so many times by DIBP and want to double check if this information is correct. Otherwise we wouldn't want to get everyone's false hope up now would we, thank you mate.

Edit: Oh actually never mind, I just received an email from [email protected] saying about the same thing,and I quote: 

"Thank you for your enquiry.

Technical issues have meant the round for 31/08/2016 will now be run on 01/09/2016. Information will be made available on the departments website in due course.

Kind regards" quote off

So yeah guys, please go nuts, there will be an invitation round tonight! Good luck all!


----------



## znaseem (Aug 31, 2016)

Manan008 said:


> Go nuts guys...its only a 24 hour delay
> You can thank me later


So does that mean it will happen tongiht? I cannot see your entire email. Hopefully i get an invite as i am 65 points and ANZSO Code of 261313 lodged EOI on 29th June.


----------



## LThomson (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi, I could not read the last part of your email,
Can you please write the content in ur mail in the reply ?

---------------------------------------------------------
IELTS: L-9, R-9, S - 7.5, W - 7
ACS Applied : 4-7-16,Positive assessment: 15-07-16
EOI Applied 189 and 190: 16 July 2016
(189 with 65 points, 190 with 70 points)


----------



## smfaheem (Oct 3, 2015)

Manan008 said:


> Go nuts guys...its only a 24 hour delay
> You can thank me later


Hi Manan,
Can you kindly tell the email to which you did your enquiry to immigration. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tim_89 (Aug 15, 2016)

Count me in


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

Dear Abdul,

Thank you for your enquiry.

The invitation round will be run tonight and invitations issued around midnight.


Regards

Rachel
Skilled Migration Programme


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

LThomson said:


> Hi, I could not read the last part of your email,
> Can you please write the content in ur mail in the reply ?
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Dear Abdul,

Thank you for your enquiry.

The invitation round will be run tonight and invitations issued around midnight.


Regards

Rachel
Skilled Migration Programme


----------



## gawhemant (Jul 19, 2016)

Manan008 said:


> Dear Abdul,
> 
> Thank you for your enquiry.
> 
> ...



Hey Manan,

Did you emailed them and received an reply. Or everyone got Email from Skillselect?

Since I did not get any email.

Regards,
Hemant


----------



## Saraaa (Feb 19, 2016)

Manan008 said:


> Dear Abdul,
> 
> Thank you for your enquiry.
> 
> ...





Thank you Manan! 
Your post has given such a positive vibe, early in the morning. Hope they stay true to their words this time. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jasonwkim (Mar 1, 2016)

Subscribing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyx84 (Jul 19, 2016)

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 11 hours left!! I hope that we would not be trolled again!


----------



## nyx84 (Jul 19, 2016)

gawhemant said:


> Hey Manan,
> 
> Did you emailed them and received an reply. Or everyone got Email from Skillselect?
> 
> ...


They email them to ask, so they received the answer!


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

Woke up to a good news thanks guys  

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

gawhemant said:


> Hey Manan,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I didn't get any email either. Maybe the ones who are higher in the queue got emails ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gabrielmcl (Aug 16, 2016)

Subscribing


----------



## mission_is_on (May 23, 2016)

In


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sourabhmatta (Dec 4, 2015)

Yeah Guys, Be positive.... Invitation round will happen tonight. fingers crossed


----------



## Believer269 (Aug 6, 2016)

Great news all over. All the best!


----------



## tim_89 (Aug 15, 2016)

guys a quick question please. is it ok if I fill in form 80 and 1221 by typing in rather than using a pen. My hand writing is very untidy   .. the form says : use a pen?


----------



## sourabhmatta (Dec 4, 2015)

I hope DIBP will not troll us this time.


----------



## abishek_ak (Aug 31, 2016)

Subscribing


----------



## sourabhmatta (Dec 4, 2015)

Yo Yo Yo Yo 

Yes its true.... I got email from skill set that invitation round will happen today.

I hope i get invite


2613, 65, 6th july


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

sourabhmatta said:


> Yo Yo Yo Yo
> 
> Yes its true.... I got email from skill set that invitation round will happen today.
> 
> ...




Good luck!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saqibkazmi (Aug 31, 2016)

Friends,

My points are 65 for Network Engineer. I am expecting to get EOI for 189. Keeping fingers crossed...


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

sourabhmatta said:


> Yo Yo Yo Yo
> 
> Yes its true.... I got email from skill set that invitation round will happen today.
> 
> ...


Did you send them an email ? 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## saqibkazmi (Aug 31, 2016)

Friends,

My points are 65 for Network Engineer. I am expecting to get invited for 189. Keeping fingers crossed...


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

tim_89 said:


> guys a quick question please. is it ok if I fill in form 80 and 1221 by typing in rather than using a pen. My hand writing is very untidy   .. the form says : use a pen?


you can use a computer to fill in the form or use a pen either is fine


----------



## prasanna1157 (Jun 19, 2016)

Hello all,

I submitted my EOI yesterday under 261313 with 70 points.

Do I have a chance in today's draw? Very anxious..


----------



## suhas_sm (Aug 9, 2016)

Probably yes.

cheers,
Suhas


----------



## australia_i_m_coming (Dec 2, 2015)

subscribing..
All the best to everyone(including DIBP software to send invites). :fingerscrossed:


----------



## MSNaveed (May 6, 2016)

Subscribing!!!

Good news.. But one question guys.. Why is it that only few got emails on delay.

I have my eoi on june 28 with 65 pts (missed with one day in previous round).. but i am concerned now as i dont see a delay email. Can some one throw light on this pls.. 

All the very best to every one..


----------



## saqibkazmi (Aug 31, 2016)

fugivibeku said:


> Oh boy, wait for another one year or go with 190 SS.


My friend has same points and same skill assessment. He put an EOI a day before previous round and got the invite on next day for 189. That's why I am hopeful.


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

saqibkazmi said:


> My friend has same points and same skill assessment. He put an EOI a day before previous round and got the invite on next day for 189. That's why I am hopeful.


I believe u will get invited tonight. Have u filled myimmitracker?
https://myimmitracker.com/en/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189
It will help us 60 pointers to speculate our ITA. THKS.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## saqibkazmi (Aug 31, 2016)

alvinoz said:


> I believe u will get invited tonight. Have u filled myimmitracker?
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189
> It will help us 60 pointers to speculate our ITA. THKS.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I have filled this immitracker thing now, after you sent it to me. How can I update it later, incase I get invitation, I will have to update I guess so that you have the right statistics.

I have a question, if anyone can answer. I put 2 EOI. First for Software Engineer and I got invited for 190 by QLD. However, I just have submitted documents to QLD and have not received nomination yet. I am also able to edit this first EOI, it's not frozen. Secondly, I submitted another EOI on 30th August for Network Engineer too, only for 189. Is there still a chance to get invited from the second EOI for 189. I put a second EOI as it is a different profession. I hope both EOI's are not linked to each other and from my first EOI 190 invitation from QLD will not affect my 189 from the second EOI. Any views on this? Thanks


----------



## tim_89 (Aug 15, 2016)

fugivibeku said:


> Oh boy, wait for another one year or go with 190 SS.


bro, please stop discouraging people on this platform. I think people with 60 points have to wait a bit longer but one year for people with 65???. I think you are just exaggerating things.


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

sourabhmatta said:


> Yo Yo Yo Yo
> 
> Yes its true.... I got email from skill set that invitation round will happen today.
> 
> ...




Hi Sourabh, did you send any inquiry email to them?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

tim_89 said:


> guys a quick question please. is it ok if I fill in form 80 and 1221 by typing in rather than using a pen. My hand writing is very untidy   .. the form says : use a pen?


No need to fill-up with pen. Just fill in using Adobe Reader and make a printout of the last (signature page) and sign it using pen. Scan that page and join the last page with the filled form.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

Saraaa said:


> Thank you Manan!
> Your post has given such a positive vibe, early in the morning. Hope they stay true to their words this time. :fingerscrossed:


Least i could do.


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

nyx84 said:


> They email them to ask, so they received the answer!


chill out. i emailed them.


----------



## nishesh.koirala (Jul 7, 2016)

Is there any updates on skill select site that rounds will be today .. Or just reply to queries posted by the members


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

nishesh.koirala said:


> Is there any updates on skill select site that rounds will be today .. Or just reply to queries posted by the members


There was an actual email screenshot from another thread which said it will be held tonight..


----------



## MSNaveed (May 6, 2016)

Guys!!!

Lets be Positive.. We are gonna get it today..

7.5 hours left.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## AusHereICome (Jul 13, 2016)

Thanks guys for sharing communication... hope it would be a lucky day for me ???


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

Subscribing..
6th month and counting..


----------



## Believer269 (Aug 6, 2016)

warrenpat1987 said:


> Hey mate I reckon you should add September to the list of months on that poll.


I think I can't change the Poll options now.


----------



## smfaheem (Oct 3, 2015)

Lady$Bird said:


> Subscribing..
> 6th month and counting..


9th month and counting...60 pointers always count.



__________________
Visa Category - 189
ANZSCO - 261313 (Software Engineer)
12-Jun-15 : ACS Submitted
17-Jun-15 : ACS Positive Result
17-Dec-15 : PTE (R 71 W 83 L 77 S 80)
20-Dec-15 : EOI Submitted with 60 points
13-Aug-16 : NSW (60+5) - EOI


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

smfaheem said:


> 9th month and counting...60 pointers always count.


When did you submit your EOI ? And what is your ANZSCO ?


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

smfaheem said:


> 9th month and counting...60 pointers always count.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude you should give pte again you are almost there

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## smfaheem (Oct 3, 2015)

Lady$Bird said:


> When did you submit your EOI ? And what is your ANZSCO ?


Softwate Engineer (261313) with 60 points submitted EOI on 20-Dec-2015. See my signature for further details. Booked PTE again for 6th Sep in hope to gain 10 more points.


__________________
Visa Category - 189
ANZSCO - 261313 (Software Engineer)
12-Jun-15 : ACS Submitted
17-Jun-15 : ACS Positive Result
17-Dec-15 : PTE (R 71 W 83 L 77 S 80)
20-Dec-15 : EOI Submitted with 60 points
13-Aug-16 : NSW (60+5) - EOI


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

smfaheem said:


> Softwate Engineer (261313) with 60 points submitted EOI on 20-Dec-2015. See my signature for further details. Booked PTE again for 6th Sep in hope to gain 10 more points.
> 
> 
> __________________
> ...


All the best

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## smfaheem (Oct 3, 2015)

gonnabeexpat said:


> Dude you should give pte again you are almost there
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Although i have booked PTE for 6th of SEP, i don't know what to prepare. I guess luck also counts to get 79+ in each PTE component. I know that i am lacking in Reading more, as i scored just 71 last time. It was because i was unable to attempt all the reading questions. But not sure what to do about listening in which i scored 77.


__________________
Visa Category - 189
ANZSCO - 261313 (Software Engineer)
12-Jun-15 : ACS Submitted
17-Jun-15 : ACS Positive Result
17-Dec-15 : PTE (R 71 W 83 L 77 S 80)
20-Dec-15 : EOI Submitted with 60 points
13-Aug-16 : NSW (60+5) - EOI


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

smfaheem said:


> Softwate Engineer (261313) with 60 points submitted EOI on 20-Dec-2015. See my signature for further details. Booked PTE again for 6th Sep in hope to gain 10 more points.
> 
> 
> __________________
> ...


Ohh.. that's bad. Just missed last year. Now the situation is pathetic. All the best for your PTE exam. How many times have you appeared for it already ?


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

I just checked my EOI and found out that it was updated last Aug-17 thus my date submitted became Aug-17. Anyone else experienced this? As I jave not done anything to my account this past month. I'm not sure why in the correspondence section it says that it has been updated last Aug-17.


----------



## smfaheem (Oct 3, 2015)

emboon said:


> I just checked my EOI and found out that it was updated last Aug-17 thus my date submitted became Aug-17. Anyone else experienced this? As I jave not done anything to my account this past month. I'm not sure why in the correspondence section it says that it has been updated last Aug-17.


Did you have birthday on 17th or did your points score changed as well??


----------



## sa2010 (Jul 5, 2016)

Thanks for the update on next invitation round!


----------



## smfaheem (Oct 3, 2015)

emboon said:


> I just checked my EOI and found out that it was updated last Aug-17 thus my date submitted became Aug-17. Anyone else experienced this? As I jave not done anything to my account this past month. I'm not sure why in the correspondence section it says that it has been updated last Aug-17.


I experienced similar thing in my points breakdown PDF, as it is showing my EOI date of effect changed to my birthdate. Even i did not update my EOI and my points have not been changed either but my DOE updated to my birthdate in PDF. On the main screen it is still showing the correct DOE.


----------



## smfaheem (Oct 3, 2015)

Lady$Bird said:


> Ohh.. that's bad. Just missed last year. Now the situation is pathetic. All the best for your PTE exam. How many times have you appeared for it already ?


Yes i missed by just 8 days. The last 60 pointer was invited on 12-DEC-2015 and mine was 20-DEC-2015, so i had hard luck. I kept waiting for 8 months but the situation did not improve for 60 pointers and even got worst and this compelled my to take few measures including applying for state sponsorship (190 NSW) and take PTE again. This will be my 3rd attempt of PTE.

__________________
Visa Category - 189
ANZSCO - 261313 (Software Engineer)
12-Jun-15 : ACS Submitted
17-Jun-15 : ACS Positive Result
17-Dec-15 : PTE (R 71 W 83 L 77 S 80)
20-Dec-15 : EOI Submitted with 60 points
13-Aug-16 : NSW (60+5) - EOI


----------



## Believer269 (Aug 6, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Hopefully we will have 3 rounds in September!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi andreyx108b,
What makes you say that there will be 3 invitation rounds in September?


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Believer269 said:


> Hi andreyx108b,
> 
> What makes you say that there will be 3 invitation rounds in September?




There will be 2 rounds on 14th and 28th of September. Obviously these are other than the one we have scheduled tonight.


----------



## baokar1 (Jul 22, 2013)

I submittted EOI yesterday for both 189 and 190 (NSW). I have some queries regarding the EOI , majorly in my experience in IT

1) ACS evaluated my experience from sep 2008 so that does not come around 8 years.
2) while filing the EOI I have filled all the companies I have worked for and I have clicked no in my first company as I was not working in development profile so the experience comes around 9+ , so in EOI I have now 70 points 

So my question is should I consider my experience from sep 2008 as evaluated by ACS but I was working in the same company from oct 2007 or keep it as it is , I am asking this doubt as it was mentioned in the EOI that if your points does not match the points claimed you will not get visa?

Please correct me if I am interpreting it wrong

Also for 190 I got 5 points for state nomination , how did I get that points ?


----------



## imtiyaz (Mar 27, 2012)

baokar1 said:


> I submittted EOI yesterday for both 189 and 190 (NSW). I have some queries regarding the EOI , majorly in my experience in IT
> 
> 1) ACS evaluated my experience from sep 2008 so that does not come around 8 years.
> 2) while filing the EOI I have filled all the companies I have worked for and I have clicked no in my first company as I was not working in development profile so the experience comes around 9+ , so in EOI I have now 70 points
> ...



You should consider from Sep 2008 (as per ACS) because you have to submit ACS document too.
please be careful about the points you are claiming and you said 70, I am assuming you will get it tonight if round happens.

keep your fingers :fingerscrossed:


----------



## anoop21 (Aug 5, 2014)

baokar1 said:


> I submittted EOI yesterday for both 189 and 190 (NSW). I have some queries regarding the EOI , majorly in my experience in IT
> 
> 1) ACS evaluated my experience from sep 2008 so that does not come around 8 years.
> 2) while filing the EOI I have filled all the companies I have worked for and I have clicked no in my first company as I was not working in development profile so the experience comes around 9+ , so in EOI I have now 70 points
> ...


You can mention all companies experience in EOI, BUT.. Make "Related Occupation=NO" for those which are not included in ACS...In this way your ACS assessement will match with the EOI and you will not overclaim your points... so, I'll suggest you pls update your EOI now, because if you get the invite and later CO will find that you have overclaimed the point.. then your application will get rejected...


----------



## pag (May 5, 2016)

I'm in the foray


----------



## MSNaveed (May 6, 2016)

Guys.. 3.5 hours left


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

MSNaveed said:


> Guys.. 3.5 hours left




Good luck!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urooj (Jul 21, 2016)

waiting for the invite in September, as per the latest information available on border website for 3rd Aug applicants with 70 points only have been invited for my profession, hopefully in September they will start inviting people with 65 points. 

Anyone knows the backlog of 65 pointers?


----------



## Npatel (Jul 17, 2016)

I am In


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

urooj said:


> waiting for the invite in September, as per the latest information available on border website for 3rd Aug applicants with 70 points only have been invited for my profession, hopefully in September they will start inviting people with 65 points.
> 
> Anyone knows the backlog of 65 pointers?


Whats your occupation?


----------



## urooj (Jul 21, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Whats your occupation?



External auditor. I just chcked that 17th aug results also state 70 points were invited for auditors and they have reached 200+ in occupation ceiling hoping they could start inviting ppl with lower points soon as auditors and accountants are only two professions with 70 points invite backlog remaining still


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

3 hours to go 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## urooj (Jul 21, 2016)

3 hours for what?

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

urooj said:


> 3 hours for what?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Invitation round to start?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## urooj (Jul 21, 2016)

Oh. Ok

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

Software engineer with 70 hope I get the invite

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## urooj (Jul 21, 2016)

Looks like u will with the recent invitation results stating they r inviting engineers with 60 points so 70 should automatically be selected. Best of luck. Let us know 👍👍

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## irfan82 (Aug 31, 2016)

urooj said:


> Looks like u will with the recent invitation results stating they r inviting engineers with 60 points so 70 should automatically be selected. Best of luck. Let us know 👍👍
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


60 points ? Are you sure its for 261313 code?


----------



## ricky14685 (May 25, 2016)

Is there any chance for 60 pointers in 263111 ANZCO code.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrice26 (Aug 16, 2016)

2 hours. This is making me anxious. &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

ricky14685 said:


> Is there any chance for 60 pointers in 263111 ANZCO code.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When did you submit your EOI?

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## world4srk (Feb 16, 2016)

Less than 1 HR to go.
Hopefully, it doesn't happen like yesterday


----------



## ricky14685 (May 25, 2016)

On 9th Aug 2016


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ricky14685 (May 25, 2016)

raaja2010 said:


> When did you submit your EOI?
> 
> Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk




On 09/08/2016


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## world4srk (Feb 16, 2016)

ricky14685 said:


> On 09/08/2016
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


People with 65 points are waiting from July and i guess similar is the case for 60.
Should take some more time.:juggle:


----------



## manju_263111 (Aug 29, 2016)

Guys.. 30 Minutes ... Countdown for Invitation Round  .. Best of luck to all ... !!!


----------



## justin787 (Aug 29, 2016)

Best of luck to everyone, hopefully I'll get an invite this time.
261313 65 points, DOE 08/07/2016


----------



## urooj (Jul 21, 2016)

See last two


----------



## urooj (Jul 21, 2016)

irfan82 said:


> 60 points ? Are you sure its for 261313 code?


2613 or 2631?


----------



## irfan82 (Aug 31, 2016)

urooj said:


> irfan82 said:
> 
> 
> > 60 points ? Are you sure its for 261313 code?
> ...


Mine is 2613 and there is no chance for atleast today's ballot


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Good luck to all who awaits!

I hope you will be jumping in happiness in 15 minutes! 

dont forget to add/update your EOI details!!!


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

justin787 said:


> Best of luck to everyone, hopefully I'll get an invite this time.
> 
> 261313 65 points, DOE 08/07/2016




Best of luck!!!! 

In 9 minutes, you will be on your way 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nishesh.koirala (Jul 7, 2016)

All the best guys ..!!


----------



## deepakjnair (Apr 3, 2016)

All the best guys!!


----------



## sourabhmatta (Dec 4, 2015)

5 minutes to go, Guys please update as soon as you see the invitation link


----------



## nishesh.koirala (Jul 7, 2016)

Who have got their ITA .. Please write code, points and EOI date.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Best of luck guys. Please post your ITA, Anzsco code, points and date if effect please


----------



## sourabhmatta (Dec 4, 2015)

Here you go guys, Please check your EOI account


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

Damn I am in toilet now   

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

Anybody got invite ?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

sourabhmatta said:


> Here you go guys, Please check your EOI account




Nothing on EOI account yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

tk123 said:


> Nothing on EOI account yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Score ?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## nyx84 (Jul 19, 2016)

tk123 said:


> Nothing on EOI account yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too lol


----------



## world4srk (Feb 16, 2016)

nyx84 said:


> Me too lol


Nothing for me either


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

Oh  

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## sourabhmatta (Dec 4, 2015)

Are we trolled again?


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

Seems like it

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## nyx84 (Jul 19, 2016)

sourabhmatta said:


> Are we trolled again?


I think so  awful


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

gonnabeexpat said:


> Damn I am in toilet now
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Wrong time to the washroom. Use your mobile mate


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Another joke by DIBP?


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

Recieved!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sphider (Jul 12, 2016)

Invited!


----------



## sourabhmatta (Dec 4, 2015)

What is this man, DIBP is joking with us


----------



## nyx84 (Jul 19, 2016)

Aaaaa
invited


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

and... seems like ... "maybe tomorrow"


----------



## saqibkazmi (Aug 31, 2016)

Invited


----------



## AJ2480 (Dec 12, 2014)

Got it guys

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## prasanna1157 (Jun 19, 2016)

Someone please let me know how to check?


----------



## justin787 (Aug 29, 2016)

tk123 said:


> Best of luck!!!!
> 
> In 9 minutes, you will be on your way
> 
> ...


Thank you! and best of luck to you as well.


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

233513
75 points


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sborah (May 29, 2016)

Once you get the invitation pls mention ur eoi date also. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sphider said:


> Invited!


Hey congrats!


----------



## world4srk (Feb 16, 2016)

prasanna1157 said:


> Someone please let me know how to check?


Got the invite
Check by logging on Skillselect


----------



## anoop21 (Aug 5, 2014)

Guys ..pls mention ur EOI effecr date...

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## sourabhmatta (Dec 4, 2015)

Anybody invited after 7th july with 65 points for 261313?


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

Congrats everyone!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## znaseem (Aug 31, 2016)

I havent received anything and i MY CODE is 261313 , date of lodgement is 29th June


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Congratulations guys everyone is checking the tracker share with others the good news about your ITA with an update


----------



## magica5 (Aug 26, 2016)

Hey guys, anyone doing Internal Audit received an invite? If so how many points?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Winwan (Jun 18, 2016)

Anyone got invited for job code 2611?
What is your EOI date and point?


----------



## sourabhmatta (Dec 4, 2015)

Guys, Please help mine is with agent

Anybidy invited 65, 261313, 7th july?


----------



## justin787 (Aug 29, 2016)

Invited!!! 
261313
DOE is 8th of july 2016
65 points


----------



## MSNaveed (May 6, 2016)

INVITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks to Almighty

And thanks to all so much supportive friends here..

June 28th, 65 pts 261313


----------



## justin787 (Aug 29, 2016)

sourabhmatta said:


> Anybody invited after 7th july with 65 points for 261313?


yes, 8th of july ... 65 points 261313


----------



## AusHereICome (Jul 13, 2016)

Invited  !!!
Thanks a ton to this forum


----------



## radhakrishna (Apr 8, 2016)

Invited 

_________________
Software Engineer - 261313
EOI - 65 Points
EOI Date - 28th July 2016
Invitation - 1st September 2016


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

Got the invite, ICT SA, points 65, EOI: 8th March


----------



## sourabhmatta (Dec 4, 2015)

Hey man,

Ur 65 with 10th july? for 261313?



QUOTE=sphider;10931810]Invited![/QUOTE]


----------



## znaseem (Aug 31, 2016)

do you get emails at the same time of invite or are you guys checking SkillSelect.


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

Not invited didn't get any email

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## nishesh.koirala (Jul 7, 2016)

Congrats guys ..who have received their ITA ..


----------



## Chatssy (Aug 31, 2016)

Any one got invite from 29th August ? 
65 points


----------



## nishesh.koirala (Jul 7, 2016)

Any invites for 221111 - Accountants... Guys write your DOE, Code and Points


----------



## sourabhmatta (Dec 4, 2015)

Mine is with Agent, I hope i am invited
65, 261313, 7th july


----------



## znaseem (Aug 31, 2016)

Please can someone who got invited respond. Do you get an email or is it just Skill Select?


----------



## anoop21 (Aug 5, 2014)

radhakrishna said:


> Invited
> 
> _________________
> Software Engineer - 261313
> ...


Hey RadhaKrishna...mine was 261312 and eoi on 19th july..65 points...didnt get invite yet....


Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## prasanna1157 (Jun 19, 2016)

Invited 

Submitted EOI - 31/8/2016 - 261313 

Got the invite now.


----------



## ns0314 (May 6, 2016)

Same with me, hope I am invited
65, 261313, 30 June


sourabhmatta said:


> Mine is with Agent, I hope i am invited
> 65, 261313, 7th july


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

Anyone who got invite with 60 points.
I am electrical engineer.


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

znaseem said:


> do you get emails at the same time of invite or are you guys checking SkillSelect.




Email just came in! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justin787 (Aug 29, 2016)

znaseem said:


> Please can someone who got invited respond. Do you get an email or is it just Skill Select?


No email yet, apparently they get delayed. But I had to check my account to see the invite.


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

Invited wahooiooooioi

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## znaseem (Aug 31, 2016)

okay thank you. As bad as this sounds, i have forgotten my password and its logged into my work one. So i dont know if i got one and I should as my Date of lodgement is 29th June for 261313 and no email as yet so i am feeling very bad and feel like crying now.


----------



## baokar1 (Jul 22, 2013)

prasanna1157 said:


> Invited
> 
> Submitted EOI - 31/8/2016 - 261313
> 
> Got the invite now.


Got the invite same day very lucky though


----------



## anoop21 (Aug 5, 2014)

Guys...got invite now...261312..65points...eoi 19th july..

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## magica5 (Aug 26, 2016)

ns0314 said:


> Same with me, hope I am invited
> 65, 261313, 30 June


Haha yeah so is mine, i was hoping to see anyone who got it for 221214 - Internal Auditor. Anyone?  Cmon 65 points club! XD


----------



## znaseem (Aug 31, 2016)

anoop21 said:


> Guys...got invite now...261312..65points...eoi 19th july..
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


did you get an email?


----------



## pareek2056 (May 1, 2016)

Got invite , 261312 .. eoi date 9/july/2016..

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## anoop21 (Aug 5, 2014)

justin787 said:


> No email yet, apparently they get delayed. But I had to check my account to see the invite.


Its thru email..

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Prasanna..what are your points?


----------



## anoop21 (Aug 5, 2014)

znaseem said:


> did you get an email?


Yes...

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## nishesh.koirala (Jul 7, 2016)

magica5 said:


> Haha yeah so is mine, i was hoping to see anyone who got it for 221214 - Internal Auditor. Anyone?  Cmon 65 points club! XD


65 points for Internal Auditor will be difficult to get ITA so soon,


----------



## justin787 (Aug 29, 2016)

znaseem said:


> okay thank you. As bad as this sounds, i have forgotten my password and its logged into my work one. So i dont know if i got one and I should as my Date of lodgement is 29th June for 261313 and no email as yet so i am feeling very bad and feel like crying now.


try to reset the password? the actual email just came in, so keep an eye on yours.


----------



## bigm0n (Jan 17, 2016)

2613 EOI DOE 12Aug with 65 points and invited. We can formally say 65 pointers are clear now. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## V619 (Aug 2, 2016)

radhakrishna said:


> Invited
> 
> _________________
> Software Engineer - 261313
> ...


So, 28th July 2016 is the last EOI date so far for 2613 with 65 points. Mine is with agent, i will know only tomorrow. hope i have got it. 

EOI: 13th July 2016
216311


----------



## sourabhmatta (Dec 4, 2015)

My Agent is not even replying....feeling so bad


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Seems almost full July 65 pointers of 2613 cleared based on this forum (29th July reported) and immitracker (27th July reported).


----------



## znaseem (Aug 31, 2016)

justin787 said:


> try to reset the password? the actual email just came in, so keep an eye on yours.


Thank you Justin. Sorry for the constant nagging. Yes i got the email and I have tried to reset but says my passport details are invalid. Freaking system - pissing me off!!1

haha should go to sleep now


----------



## sphider (Jul 12, 2016)

Wow my status on immitracker was already updated!


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

Have they invited everyone or will they issue more invites?


----------



## suhas_sm (Aug 9, 2016)

anoop21 said:


> Guys...got invite now...261312..65points...eoi 19th july..
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


Awesome. 19th sounds good ;-)


----------



## lakh (May 10, 2016)

Congrats to All the Invited people. Please withdraw your 190 EOI, in case you had. It will really help for those who are waiting for 190 Visa. Thanks.


----------



## mamdouhk (Mar 15, 2016)

Just received the invitation email 

65 points
ICT SA
EOI date 4th of April


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sourabhmatta said:


> Mine is with Agent, I hope i am invited
> 65, 261313, 7th july



You should


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

V619 said:


> So, 28th July 2016 is the last EOI date so far for 2613 with 65 points. Mine is with agent, i will know only tomorrow. hope i have got it.
> 
> EOI: 13th July 2016
> 216311


Okay folks... doors opening for 60 pointers right now ....


----------



## suhas_sm (Aug 9, 2016)

bigm0n said:


> 2613 EOI DOE 12Aug with 65 points and invited. We can formally say 65 pointers are clear now.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Awesome !!


----------



## nyx84 (Jul 19, 2016)

sourabhmatta said:


> Mine is with Agent, I hope i am invited
> 65, 261313, 7th july


You are!!! Dont worries!! Cheers man!


----------



## LThomson (Aug 31, 2016)

Invited at last


----------



## magica5 (Aug 26, 2016)

nishesh.koirala said:


> 65 points for Internal Auditor will be difficult to get ITA so soon,


Haha aww, you're probably right XD i'm just so eager to go back home, all my stuff, job and my own apartment is there :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Here's to dreaming :')


----------



## gawhemant (Jul 19, 2016)

*Invited Finally*

Invited Finally...
---
261313
ACS log: 25/02/2016
ACS positive: 1/3/2016
Health check: 11/7/2016
PCC India: 11/7/2016
AFP: 11/7/2016
EOI: 12/7/2016 (189 65 points) 
Invitation: 01/09/2016


----------



## Chatssy (Aug 31, 2016)

Any 1 got invite on 263111 ?


----------



## Sangaraju85 (Apr 12, 2016)

guys i got the invite , i have 65 points applied on 8th august 2016 developer programer


----------



## ns0314 (May 6, 2016)

Received Invitation.yayyyy. confirmed by my agent


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

Got invited guys, how long do I have to apply for visa

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## ns0314 (May 6, 2016)

60 days


gonnabeexpat said:


> Got invited guys, how long do I have to apply for visa
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Congrats to all those who got the invite 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

My friend who submitted on 31-Jul (2613-65) got invited


----------



## gabrielmcl (Aug 16, 2016)

Just got an invitation!

Submitted EOI with 65 points on August 16th. I guess the 65 pointers are clear or almost clear.

Occupation: Developer programmer - 2613

Cheers!
Gabriel


----------



## Sborah (May 29, 2016)

Just got the invitation.
EOI 11July,Point 65,261213


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrice26 (Aug 16, 2016)

Invited!!!

EOI: 2nd Aug
Pts: 65
Anzcode: 261311


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

baokar1 said:


> Got the invite same day very lucky though


so 65 current... 60 pointers should get invites.


----------



## Believer269 (Aug 6, 2016)

gabrielmcl said:


> Just got an invitation!
> 
> Submitted EOI with 65 points on August 16th. I guess the 65 pointers are clear or almost clear.
> 
> ...


Are you sure? Mine is 16th August as well. Please confirm.


----------



## baokar1 (Jul 22, 2013)

radhakrishna said:


> Invited
> 
> _________________
> Software Engineer - 261313
> ...


how come you know that you will get invite on 1st september 2016 , it is still 31st august here in india


----------



## suhas_sm (Aug 9, 2016)

gabrielmcl said:


> Just got an invitation!
> 
> Submitted EOI with 65 points on August 16th. I guess the 65 pointers are clear or almost clear.
> 
> ...


I am with 65. 23rd yet to receive.


----------



## kikobr82 (Jul 1, 2016)

Invite received..
65 points on 263111
EOI Aug 17th


----------



## LThomson (Aug 31, 2016)

@baokar1 - Invitation is sent in australian time zone not in Indian time.
It is already 1 sep in australia


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

I can't believe it. 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

Ffs 60 points 233311 ko b dai do invite.i am not even in pro rata


----------



## abishek_ak (Aug 31, 2016)

Invited. 

DOE : 14th July
Points: 65
261313

Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## sourabhmatta (Dec 4, 2015)

Yayy

Invited


65, 261313, 7th July


----------



## magica5 (Aug 26, 2016)

Not a single Auditor tonight at our party? 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## prasanna1157 (Jun 19, 2016)

I had 70 points.


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

Congrats to everyone who are getting invited.

Here is my video of submitting the visa 189 application:






Hopefully, it will be helpful to you guys!


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

Looks like a massive round for 2613. Now the question is, will they consider it as the last round of Aug or the first round of Sep ? If it is considered as the first round of Sep (or Aug last+Sep first combined), then it does not make much of a difference. God, I am going mad again.


----------



## nydruva (Jul 18, 2016)

Congrats to everyone who got their ITA, has anyone got an invite for 233441 - electronics engineer, applied for EOI with 65 points on 19th August 2016, can't check mine as it is with agent. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saraaa (Feb 19, 2016)

Invited, by the grace of Almighty. 

Code: 261313
EOI: 14 July 2016
Points: 65


----------



## Chatssy (Aug 31, 2016)

Any 1 got invite from 29 August on 263111?


----------



## Believer269 (Aug 6, 2016)

I can see 11 Aug with 65 points for 2613 on myimmitracker. Anyone from August getting invite please confirm.


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

Congrats everyone who got invited. Do keep following this thread to provide guidance to new comers ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

Believer269 said:


> I can see 11 Aug with 65 points on myimmitracker. Anyone from August getting invite please confirm.


I saw someone's case with 16-Aug, 65 points.


----------



## Believer269 (Aug 6, 2016)

Lady$Bird said:


> I saw someone's case with 16-Aug, 65 points.


I hope that's true.


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

Guys, those who are waiting for confirmation from agents, please do update us once you get the information.


----------



## Believer269 (Aug 6, 2016)

Guys please update myimmitracker especially those of August , so we can know of the DOE. Thanks


----------



## shias (Aug 31, 2016)

Anyone got an invite for 263111, 60 points, please update 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats to all invited!

Please update the data sheet!


----------



## magica5 (Aug 26, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats to all invited!
> 
> Please update the data sheet!


Yaa, i wanna see the current state of internal auditor  

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Believer269 said:


> Guys please update myimmitracker especially those of August , so we can know of the DOE. Thanks


based on tracker its current for 65


----------



## Amritbains206 (Aug 9, 2016)

Code: 261311
Doe: 15 aug2016
Pts: 65

Invited !!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashutosh.kulkarni (Jun 25, 2016)

Guys,
I just wanted to update that whatever problem occurred yesterday, seems to have been fixed.
I received an ITA 30 minutes ago from now and I am hoping all of expats expecting an invite for Aug 31 round should have received...
Wish you all the best...!


----------



## Believer269 (Aug 6, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats to all invited!
> 
> Please update the data sheet!


Hi andreyx108b! You have been following the threads. What's DOE and cut-off points of 2613 this time?


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

All invitations issued or they are still inviting? Yet to see a 60 one invited.I guess this round was only for pro rata


----------



## paustralia (Aug 31, 2016)

Hey guys, just received the invite 40 mins back.. eoi submitted on 8 Aug, 65 points, s/w eng.. congrats to all who received the invite and all the best for those who are waiting.


----------



## ashutosh.kulkarni (Jun 25, 2016)

Oh I guess I was the only one still posting in Aug thread


----------



## sir_loeir (Aug 2, 2016)

Anyone got invited under 221213 - auditors?


----------



## suhas_sm (Aug 9, 2016)

ashutosh.kulkarni said:


> Oh I guess I was the only one still posting in Aug thread


Eternal noob, Congrats !!


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

shias said:


> Anyone got an invite for 263111, 60 points, please update
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No.. btw wen did u applied EoI

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## shias (Aug 31, 2016)

August 16th 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

shias said:


> August 16th
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I applied on 07 August

Please let know if you get to know of anyone with 60 points receiving invite.

Thanks..

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

Is that it ? 16-Aug is the last for 65 pointers? Is there anybody here who submitted in Aug with 65 points (2613) and not received invite today ?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

sphider said:


> Wow my status on immitracker was already updated!


Congratulations Sphider Tracker is tracking 

Add, Track, Analyse and predict


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

More than 100+ 261313 on the tracker got invite... omg!


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

60 points mechanical engineer, anyone got invite?, if so Please share EOI date

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## gabrielmcl (Aug 16, 2016)

Believer269 said:


> Are you sure? Mine is 16th August as well. Please confirm.


EOI on August 16th, 65 pts, Developer programmer. I confirm... just got it!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Believer269 said:


> Hi andreyx108b! You have been following the threads. What's DOE and cut-off points of 2613 this time?


Based on the tracker and forum, 65 pointers are current, 60 pointers... probably we would see invited tonight, but not yet so far.


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> 60 points mechanical engineer, anyone got invite?, if so Please share EOI date
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I dont thinky any1 with 60 points got invited.i am electrical engineer.eoi date 17 aug but no invitations.I guess they gave all of invitations to pro rata


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Manan008 said:


> I dont thinky any1 with 60 points got invited.i am electrical engineer.eoi date 17 aug but no invitations.I guess they gave all of invitations to pro rata


Thank you

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

*Glad*

This a great sign for 60 pointers. Can we expect invites in the coming round for 60 pointers? 

Congrats all invited!  A great evening!


----------



## Believer269 (Aug 6, 2016)

gabrielmcl said:


> EOI on August 16th, 65 pts, Developer programmer. I confirm... just got it!


Thanks mate!


----------



## radhakrishna (Apr 8, 2016)

Sangaraju85 said:


> guys i got the invite , i have 65 points applied on 8th august 2016 developer programer


Congratulations Sangaraju, I know you are on Cloud 9. Hope you are celebrating with Biryani and red velvet cake mixed vanilla ice-cream with white choco chip toppings.


----------



## kuljeetgill27 (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi All,

Got Invited!!!
26313- Software developer
24.06.16 PTE-A (L7.3 R7.9 W7.7 S7.3) 
22.07.16 Assessment Applied
01.08.16 Assessment Approved
02.08.16 EOI Submitted - (65 under 189)
31.08.16 EOI -Invited


----------



## Saraaa (Feb 19, 2016)

As per immi tracker, 261313 code has got invites till 30 august! As per my analysis...
That is MASSIVE!


----------



## Believer269 (Aug 6, 2016)

Congratulations to all those who got invited. I am so pleased for the fact that I started this thread. I'm glad that it helps many people. It also provided an opportunity to announce their ITA and congratulate each other. 
Thumbs up to all those who always respond to the queries and offer their advice. Thank you.
Party Time!!!

For those who couldn't get the invite, don't lose hope. The next round is yours.


----------



## shias (Aug 31, 2016)

Will there be an invite for 60 points today for 263111


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bug3003 (Jul 18, 2013)

Congrats to all those who received invites today.


----------



## suhas_sm (Aug 9, 2016)

Saraaa said:


> As per immi tracker, 261313 code has got invites till 30 august! As per my analysis...
> That is MASSIVE!


16th August was the last DOE I noticed so far here for 65. Mine is 23rd and did not receive.

cheers,
Suhas


----------



## suhas_sm (Aug 9, 2016)

Just received a false positive from myimmitracker #facepalm 

Please look into this. Don't troll. Not cool 

cheers,
Suhas


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

shias said:


> Will there be an invite for 60 points today for 263111
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure .. I haven't even heard about any 60 pointer receiving invite today

It's scary for 263111 60 pointers now

Does anyone have any idea about number of invites they sent for this category? Anyone please

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## manju_263111 (Aug 29, 2016)

Micro111999 said:


> Not sure .. I haven't even heard about any 60 pointer receiving invite today
> 
> It's scary for 263111 60 pointers now
> 
> ...


I suspect they gave away very less invites today for 263111, Since I am with 65 points submitted EOI on 21st August and still haven't received Invite in today's round. 

Is the round over or still chances of any invites ?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

suhas_sm said:


> 16th August was the last DOE I noticed so far here for 65. Mine is 23rd and did not receive.
> 
> cheers,
> Suhas


It was a big seep. I think they sent out 460 for this round. 65+ pointers of 50 days cleared. Taking approx number of 65+ pointers accumilate per day is 10 (~460/50), to clear 65+ pointers for 1 year 3650 invites required. Quota is 5600. Its a matter of time before 60 pointer clearence starts.


----------



## Believer269 (Aug 6, 2016)

suhas_sm said:


> 16th August was the last DOE I noticed so far here for 65. Mine is 23rd and did not receive.
> 
> cheers,
> Suhas


Have you checked/logged into Skill Select? There are so many people even after 16th August that are shown as invited on myimmitracker.


----------



## shias (Aug 31, 2016)

manju_263111 said:


> I suspect they gave away very less invites today for 263111, Since I am with 65 points submitted EOI on 21st August and still haven't received Invite in today's round.
> 
> 
> 
> Is the round over or still chances of any invites ?




The last invite I see for 65 point 263111 in immitracker is 17th August


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sphider (Jul 12, 2016)

Congratulations to all those invited and best of luck for those not!  You will receive your invitation in the comming rounds!


----------



## manju_263111 (Aug 29, 2016)

shias said:


> The last invite I see for 65 point 263111 in immitracker is 17th August
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True... And here it is :


----------



## suhas_sm (Aug 9, 2016)

Believer269 said:


> Have you checked/logged into Skill Select? There are so many people even after 16th August that are shown as invited on myimmitracker.



Yes. Checked it there as well.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

sir_loeir said:


> Anyone got invited under 221213 - auditors?


I know someone who got Invited with 70 points, EOI: July 27, 2016, External Auditor.

Whats your case?


----------



## karthiktk (Jun 29, 2016)

Got the invite  65 pts 261313 18th July!


----------



## vguptak (Sep 8, 2014)

Invited.


----------



## karthiktk (Jun 29, 2016)

vguptak said:


> Invited.


congrats, whats ur points?


----------



## manju_263111 (Aug 29, 2016)

karthiktk said:


> Got the invite  65 pts 261313 18th July!


Congrats...  What time you got the Invitation ???


----------



## magica5 (Aug 26, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> I know someone who got Invited with 70 points, EOI: July 27, 2016, External Auditor.
> 
> Whats your case?


Haha we've met man, 65 on 221214 for Internal Audit. My stuff is with my agent, just looking to see what's happening with Auditors this round. 

I know you're on the same boat too. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

*Those who got invited, kindly withdraw 190 EOIs since it might benifit others on waiting. Thanks*


----------



## manju_263111 (Aug 29, 2016)

vguptak said:


> Invited.


Congratulations...  What time you got the Invitation ???


----------



## magica5 (Aug 26, 2016)

daussie said:


> *Those who got invited, kindly withdraw 190 EOIs since it might benifit others on waiting. Thanks*


Yep yep! Couldn't agree more, especially those on Pro Rata professions like Accountant and Auditors please.  

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## karthiktk (Jun 29, 2016)

manju_263111 said:


> Congrats...  What time you got the Invitation ???


Thanks. I applied through the agent and got the update now. He should have got it by midnight Sydney time. From immitracker looks like 65pts are cleared till 31st July.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

magica5 said:


> Haha we've met man, 65 on 221214 for Internal Audit. My stuff is with my agent, just looking to see what's happening with Auditors this round.
> 
> I know you're on the same boat too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


I am still behind you. I am at 60.


----------



## Believer269 (Aug 6, 2016)

gabrielmcl said:


> EOI on August 16th, 65 pts, Developer programmer. I confirm... just got it!


Hey Gabriel, Can you also please confirm the time on 16th of August at which you submitted the EOI? Please make sure that its Sydney time.


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

*261111-60 pointers*

Hi 

Anyone got invitation for 261111 with 60 points??

Thanks
Joe


----------



## magica5 (Aug 26, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> I am still behind you. I am at 60.


We'll get there buddy! I'm just trying to meet my employers deadline  can't wait to go home to my bed, i miss it...

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

So, it is almost confirmed. 22-Aug for 2613 is updated as invited in Immitracker. But 23-Aug person has replied that he has not received it yet. So, we can almost be sure that the cut off for 2613 is 22-Aug, 65 pointers. Almost 2 months cleared. Great move.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

magica5 said:


> We'll get there buddy! I'm just trying to meet my employers deadline  can't wait to go home to my bed, i miss it...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


You are very near now to get your invite. Good luck. And yes, I will be more than happy to see you invited since I am right behind you. :-D haha


----------



## urooj (Jul 21, 2016)

magica5 said:


> Not a single Auditor tonight at our party?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


I wonder too waitinn in vain. 65 points 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## suhas_sm (Aug 9, 2016)

Lady$Bird said:


> So, it is almost confirmed. 22-Aug for 2613 is updated as invited in Immitracker. But 23-Aug person has replied that he has not received it yet. So, we can almost be sure that the cut off for 2613 is 22-Aug, 65 pointers. Almost 2 months cleared. Great move.


That was me. Sorry, myimmitracker shows the date of effect as 22 August. But it's still a no. 16th August is latest we can infer from the discussion here.

cheers,
Suhas


----------



## urooj (Jul 21, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> I know someone who got Invited with 70 points, EOI: July 27, 2016, External Auditor.
> 
> Whats your case?


Applied 31 aug 2015 60 points updated to 65 points march 2016 waiting waiting waiting and waitttinggg 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## magica5 (Aug 26, 2016)

urooj said:


> Applied 31 aug 2015 60 points updated to 65 points march 2016 waiting waiting waiting and waitttinggg
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Oh damnn, did you try for both a 189 and 190? Also are you internal or external audit?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## urooj (Jul 21, 2016)

magica5 said:


> Oh damnn, did you try for both a 189 and 190? Also are you internal or external audit?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Can we do both? I didnt know that? 

External 

2212 external auditor 
EOI 31 AUG 2015 
POINTS 60
UPDATED POINTS TO 65 MARCH 2016


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

urooj said:


> Applied 31 aug 2015 60 points updated to 65 points march 2016 waiting waiting waiting and waitttinggg
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


70pointers are about to end. You might get it soon with in a month or max 2 as my guess. Every round, cuttoff date is moving a head with around 30-35 days i.e. a month ahead.

Aug 03 Round: Cuttoff - 70 Points, May 27
Aug 17 Round: Cuttoff - 70 Points, June 29
Sept 01 Round (Guess): Cuttoff - 70 Points, July 27 atleast as per one case reported, it might / can be some where in middle of Aug or maybe all 70 pointers got cleared.


----------



## admarwa (Jul 18, 2016)

Got invited on 1 Sep 2016 round. What is the next step and how to proceed with it


----------



## magica5 (Aug 26, 2016)

urooj said:


> Can we do both? I didnt know that?
> 
> External
> 
> ...


You can choose only the ones you're eligible for, which is external for you i guess. But if a state is looking for your profession (i.e. NSW - internal auditor) you can apply for 189 and 190 under internal auditor. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## urooj (Jul 21, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> 70pointers are about to end. You might get it soon with in a month or max 2 as my guess. Every round, cuttoff date is moving a head with around 30-35 days i.e. a month ahead.
> 
> Aug 03 Round: Cuttoff - 70 Points, May 27
> Aug 17 Round: Cuttoff - 70 Points, June 29
> Sept 01 Round (Guess): Cuttoff - 70 Points, July 27 atleast as per one case reported, it might / can be some where in middle of Aug or maybe all 70 pointers got cleared.


Stupid question but whats cut off date

2212 external auditor 
EOI 31 AUG 2015 
POINTS 60
UPDATED POINTS TO 65 MARCH 2016


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

Guys, when do we have next invitation rounds?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashutosh.kulkarni (Jun 25, 2016)

Micro111999 said:


> Guys, when do we have next invitation rounds?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Since the 31st Aug round didn't really fail as such, but merely delayed by a day, my guess is the 'alternate wednesdays' pattern will resume, i.e. 14th September and 28th September after that. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

ashutosh.kulkarni said:


> Since the 31st Aug round didn't really fail as such, but merely delayed by a day, my guess is the 'alternate wednesdays' pattern will resume, i.e. 14th September and 28th September after that.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Thank you Ashutosh for the update 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

urooj said:


> Stupid question but whats cut off date
> 
> 2212 external auditor
> EOI 31 AUG 2015
> ...


Cutt off date is the last EOI date of effect got invited. E.g July 27 i.e. it means the person whos EOI date of effect was July 27 with 70 points got the invitation.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

urooj said:


> Stupid question but whats cut off date
> 
> 2212 external auditor
> EOI 31 AUG 2015
> ...


Cutt off date is the last EOI date of effect got invited. E.g July 27 i.e. it means the person whos EOI date of effect was July 27 with 70 points got the invitation.


----------



## irfan82 (Aug 31, 2016)

Is this EOI balloting date also applicable for SC 190 applicant? If someone applied only for SC 190 can also get invitation based on the effected EOI date


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Based on today's round..can we expect 60pointers start getting invites in September?


----------



## anoop21 (Aug 5, 2014)

irfan82 said:


> Is this EOI balloting date also applicable for SC 190 applicant? If someone applied only for SC 190 can also get invitation based on the effected EOI date


 No.. 190 doesn't follow this.. they will send a separate email for invitation... for 190 there is no predefined invitation... it all depends on state's available quota..


----------



## sibuc (Sep 20, 2014)

Is there any engineering technologist (233914) got invited today ?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

hjauhari said:


> Hi
> 
> Anyone got invitation for 261111 with 60 points??
> 
> ...


60 pointers for 2611xx will have to wait for few more rounds before they start seeing invites


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

urooj said:


> Can we do both? I didnt know that?
> 
> External
> 
> ...


you can have multiple eoi's


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

admarwa said:


> Got invited on 1 Sep 2016 round. What is the next step and how to proceed with it


create immi account
lodge visa (fill online visa form 1393)
pay fees
generate hap id and go for medicals
get pcc for each country where you lived for more than 12 months
start uploading documents
submit application
wait for the grant


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Congratulations to everyone who received the ITA today. Other waiting sit tight you shall receive your ITA soon. 

Note that you will have only 60 days to apply for Visa i.e make the payments to lodge the application. After you make the payments you will have the links to upload the documents and also generate your HAP id for medicals. 

See below for checklist

The following Forms and Documents are required:-

A) Forms

1. Form 80- Personal Particulars for assessment including Character Assessment- to be filled by and completed for each applicants who are 16 years of age or over. All the questions to be answered. Avoid using N/A. There should not be any gap period in Question#18-Details of addresses of the places where you have lived during the last 10 years (including Australia), Question# 20 Employment History and Question # 21 Qualifications undertaken since secondary school. If there is a gap, provide an explanation for the same.

Note:- The form should be filled in Upper Case. Either by hand or can be type written. Sign at appropriate place and scan it back to be uploaded. 

B) List of documents are required:
1. Photocopy of passports of PA, Spouse and all dependent children (if married). All pages duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
2. Academic/Education transcripts and certificates from Std Xth onwards for PA and Spouse (if married)- duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
3. Passport size photographs each of PA, Spouse and Children (with white background only)
4. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of assessment result from the Assessment
5. Visa Processing Fee can be made either by Credit Card (Master Card/American Express/Visa) or travel card in favour of DIBP
6. Applicant charge 18 years or over
Additional Applicant charge under 18 years
AUD $ 3600/-
AUD $1800/-
AUD $900 /-
7. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of Police Clearance Certificate from all countries where stayed for 12 months or more for PA, Spouse and dependent Children aged 16 years and above. 
Note : Indian Police clearance certificate must be obtained only from the Regional Passport Office.--------------------- may be submitted later on request when medical received
8. Copy of birth certificate - duly notarized or colored scan copy of original document.
9. Notarized copies or colored scanned copies of original documents of Work Experience letters from all employers for PA and Spouse (if married)- particularly the current one which must be recently dated.
10. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of original document of marriage certificate.
11. Birth certificates of children - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
12. Updated Resume of PA & Spouse (if applicable )
13. Form 16 (Tax related) from all present and past Employees (if applicable) - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
14. Form 2D Saral (if applicable) - Tax related - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
15. Salary Slips for at least 5-6 per year to cover the whole employment period. - Duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
16. Copies of Bank Statement evidencing the deposit of Salary to cover the whole employment period (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
17. Details of reference from present/past employment. (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
18. References from Client/Customers (Appreciation letter). (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
19. Notarized Copy or colored scanned copy of Valid IELTS for Primary applicant.
20. Colored scanned copy of IELTS with overall 4.5 bands for Secondary applicant or submit a letter from the college/institute/university in regard to medium of instructions as English during the course.
21. Sponsored Family supporting documents.

Various form that might be required. 
Form 80 Personal Character Assesment
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf

Form 1221 Additional Personal Particulars Information Form
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1221.pdf

Form 26 and form 160 for medicals
http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/26.pdf

http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/160.pdf

Note: some documents not be applicable for other nationals like tax documents mentioned above. You can prepare similar document which might be applicable.


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations to everyone who received the ITA today. Other waiting sit tight you shall receive your ITA soon.
> 
> Note that you will have only 60 days to apply for Visa i.e make the payments to lodge the application. After you make the payments you will have the links to upload the documents and also generate your HAP id for medicals.
> 
> ...


That looks like the definitive lists,
Do i need to notarize everything ?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

What is going to happen for 60 pointers in software engineer category?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

gonnabeexpat said:


> That looks like the definitive lists,
> Do i need to notarize everything ?


no color copies will suffice.. if you dont have color copies then get it notarized


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> What is going to happen for 60 pointers in software engineer category?


They will get invited just matter of time now


----------



## sp999 (Aug 7, 2016)

sibuc said:


> Is there any engineering technologist (233914) got invited today ?




Whats your eoi date ? My eoi date is 2 Aug


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Thank you so much Visas. Living with hopes and hopes. I have a question here if a person is married after submitting the EOI request. How is it possible to include the partner information? 

Regards, 
Balaji K


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

admarwa said:


> Got invited on 1 Sep 2016 round. What is the next step and how to proceed with it


You'd have to submit the visa application. I have uploaded the process on my channel so that might be helpful.

However, before doing that, make sure you have all the documents ready. It is always better to upload everything in advance and make CO's (Case Officer) life easier.

Best of luck!


----------



## humbertomn (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi guys, congrats for all the invited ones and for us still waiting as well, as it's getting closer!

My date of effect is 23-Aug-2016 (for 2613) and I did not get an invite. I suppose I almost did 

I have 2 questions:

1) I marked to be sponsored by NSW for visa 190, but now that I think I have good chances of being invited on the next 189 round, I'm thinking about withdrawing my 190 EOI as I believe the 189 visa process is faster (after invited), can anyone confirm this? I want to confirm if I'm selected by 190 NWS, do I still have to wait for their timeline (currently 3 months) and then only after that do the normal visa application? 

2) I have a PTE exam booked for the 8th of September to try to increase my points and be invited earlier, do you think this is still necessary? Because if it's almost sure to be invited on the next 189 round, I want to cancel the exam today (which is the last day I can cancel it).

Thanks in advance and good luck to all


----------



## akshaym390 (Jun 29, 2016)

sibuc said:


> Is there any engineering technologist (233914) got invited today ?




How many points have you got and EOI DOE?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## humbertomn (Aug 31, 2016)

Sorry, forgot to mention I have 65 points, date of effect: 23-Aug-2016 (for 190 I would get 65 + 5 points)


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

As far as i have read 80 percent of invitations were issued to softwar and it guys.So it means no pro rata this time.
Means the next round will only be for non pro rata occupations?


----------



## Patrice26 (Aug 16, 2016)

Question. The 60 days for the visa application is forus to pay fees then upload everything including medical and all other documents? Or is it just the time to pay the fees?


----------



## nydruva (Jul 18, 2016)

Guys! Got my invite - 233441 - electronics engineer, EOI - 19/08/2016, points - 65

All the best to everyone! 

Cheers! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

smfaheem said:


> > Originally Posted by emboon View Post
> > I just checked my EOI and found out that it was updated last Aug-17 thus my date submitted became Aug-17. Anyone else experienced this? As I jave not done anything to my account this past month. I'm not sure why in the correspondence section it says that it has been updated last Aug-17.
> 
> 
> Did you have birthday on 17th or did your points score changed as well??


No I did not have birthday on 17th and there is no change in points.


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Hello All,
I'm having 60points for 261313, eoi date 23/03/2016. When can I expect invitation ? And my ACS report is expiring on 28th Sep. Please suggest me what to do?


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

Hello experts,
Did anyone encounter different Date of Effect from skillselect page and downloaded PDF for EOI pts breakdown?

In my EOI skillselect page my DOE is 30th May,
but when I download the PDF by clicking View points breakdown link: it shows that my DOE has been updated to 30th July which is my date of birth.
My issue is even though I had my birthday, my points remained intact.
Hope you guys can shed some light on this.

Thanks.


----------



## pankajl (Aug 8, 2016)

Got the invite guys. Thanks for all the help and success to those waiting an invite.
ACS 65 Software Engineer EOI 28 July 16.


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

ciitbilal said:


> Congrats to everyone who are getting invited.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hello ciitbilal, thanks for sharing the video. Do you also have the video of how to upload documents?


----------



## NTIn (Jul 12, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations to everyone who received the ITA today. Other waiting sit tight you shall receive your ITA soon.
> 
> Note that you will have only 60 days to apply for Visa i.e make the payments to lodge the application. After you make the payments you will have the links to upload the documents and also generate your HAP id for medicals.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the details however in my case I have some questions:
15. Salary Slips for at least 5-6 per year to cover the whole employment period. - Duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
I am not able to get all my salary slips from last 8 years ... I can provide last 5 years of salary slip as I am in the same company  . Do we have anything which I can upload in place of that ...IN my given 8 years I have 7 years of form 16 here also I missed one Form 16. Can I show 16 AS(India)? or bank statement?


----------



## Sangaraju85 (Apr 12, 2016)

humbertomn said:


> Hi guys, congrats for all the invited ones and for us still waiting as well, as it's getting closer!
> 
> My date of effect is 23-Aug-2016 (for 2613) and I did not get an invite. I suppose I almost did
> 
> ...


i guess u will be invited in next round as upto 18th august invitations were issued better wait for one round


----------



## suhas_sm (Aug 9, 2016)

So the next round is going to be on 7th or 14th ??

cheers,
Suhas


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

suhas_sm said:


> So the next round is going to be on 7th or 14th ??
> 
> cheers,
> Suhas


I guess 14th and 28th.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## JaslynJ (Aug 23, 2016)

I've submitted an EOI for THREE different visa, supposed I receive an invitation from one of them, and another from NSW. Will NSW send different invitation email than the one from DIBP?
Will I not be eligible to receive an invitation for visa subclass 189?


----------



## irfan82 (Aug 31, 2016)

Kind Reminder 
Those who got invited today for 189, kindly withdraw 190 EOIs since it might benifit others on waiting. Thanks :second:


----------



## jkothap (Feb 4, 2016)

Great round guys... Happy to see lot of smiles.. 
60 pointers.. 2613.. Lets hope our smiles kickstarts too.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhisheklal04 (Aug 1, 2016)

Got invited for 489.. And may get 189 by december. Please advice what should i do. Should i go ahead with 489 application and then later withdraw when i receive 189 invite. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## JaslynJ (Aug 23, 2016)

abhisheklal04 said:


> Got invited for 489.. And may get 189 by december. Please advice what should i do. Should i go ahead with 489 application and then later withdraw when i receive 189 invite.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


When did you submit for your EOI for 189? I also received an invitation from 489.  

I'll wait for a month and half personally.


----------



## JaslynJ (Aug 23, 2016)

irfan82 said:


> Kind Reminder
> Those who got invited today for 189, kindly withdraw 190 EOIs since it might benifit others on waiting. Thanks :second:


May I know how to withdraw?


----------



## abhisheklal04 (Aug 1, 2016)

My eoi date is 9th may

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhisheklal04 (Aug 1, 2016)

As 65 points have been cleared, i may get it by december. Now i am totally confused. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## JaslynJ (Aug 23, 2016)

abhisheklal04 said:


> As 65 points have been cleared, i may get it by december. Now i am totally confused.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Today's invite for visa 489 was totally unexpected. 

Well, if you're offshore and not working in Australia, you can afford to wait.  

Pretty sure you'll you get visa 189 eventually.


----------



## abhisheklal04 (Aug 1, 2016)

Suppose i apply for visa in october and i get 189 in December. Can i withdraw my 489 visa application after i get 189 and go ahead with 189

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## JaslynJ (Aug 23, 2016)

abhisheklal04 said:


> Suppose i apply for visa in october and i get 189 in December. Can i withdraw my 489 visa application after i get 189 and go ahead with 189
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Yes, yes, that's my plan too, but we'll have to pay twice, AUD 3,600 * 2.


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

abhisheklal04 said:


> Got invited for 489.. And may get 189 by december. Please advice what should i do. Should i go ahead with 489 application and then later withdraw when i receive 189 invite.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Was it a family sponsored 489, because I believe we need to contact regional first isn't it? Basically selecting 489 in EOI won't help I guess? Will it?


----------



## JaslynJ (Aug 23, 2016)

davidlk03 said:


> Was it a family sponsored 489, because I believe we need to contact regional first isn't it? Basically selecting 489 in EOI won't help I guess? Will it?


Yes Family Sponsored.


----------



## Believer269 (Aug 6, 2016)

Can you please specify the time of submitted EOI? I couldn't get invite.


----------



## JaslynJ (Aug 23, 2016)

Believer269 said:


> Can you please specify the time of submitted EOI? I couldn't get invite.


Who are you asking?


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations to everyone who received the ITA today. Other waiting sit tight you shall receive your ITA soon.
> 
> Note that you will have only 60 days to apply for Visa i.e make the payments to lodge the application. After you make the payments you will have the links to upload the documents and also generate your HAP id for medicals.
> 
> ...


Hi - Thanks for the detailed info.
Can you please advise on the following points:-
1. Is it complusory to provide salary slips? also point 16?
2. Difference between point 9 and 17 and is it necessary to provide references for spouse employment?

Thanks.


----------



## xiaodong (Aug 31, 2016)

abhisheklal04 said:


> My eoi date is 9th may
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




Did you get 489 fs invitation with this effect date? What is your point?
I submitted my 489 EOI under electrical engineer in March, but I did not get invitation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xiaodong (Aug 31, 2016)

JaslynJ said:


> Today's invite for visa 489 was totally unexpected.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Did you apply for 489 FS?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhisheklal04 (Aug 1, 2016)

Yes 9th may is my latest date of effect. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhisheklal04 (Aug 1, 2016)

I applied in software engg profile

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## JaslynJ (Aug 23, 2016)

xiaodong said:


> Did you get 489 fs invitation with this effect date? What is your point?
> I submitted my 489 EOI under electrical engineer in March, but I did not get invitation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How many points did you have for 489 FS? 

I submitted in July 2016 with 70 points.


----------



## Believer269 (Aug 6, 2016)

gabrielmcl said:


> EOI on August 16th, 65 pts, Developer programmer. I confirm... just got it!


Hi Gabriel, just sending you another reminder. Can you please tell me the time (Sydney time) at which you submitted the EOI on 16th August. I submitted mine on 16th as well but didn't get the ITA.
Thanks.


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Hello Experts,
I have a concern. What will happen if my ACS expires before getting the invitation? Am I still eligible to get invitation? If I re apply for ACS and updating eoi with new acs report will that change the eoi submission date?
I'm a 60pointer 261313 code. Eoi date 23/03/2016. 
Totally confused what to do?
Please advice.
Thank you.


----------



## vrandesh (Jan 30, 2016)

*I am in*

I am in 







ANZSCO Code : 261313
Jun 21 2016 - Skills Assessment
Aug 05 2016 - PTE Exam
Aug 19 2016 - NSW EOI Submitted(60 Points)
Aug 30 2016 - Victoria EOI Submitted (60 Points)


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> Thank you so much Visas. Living with hopes and hopes. I have a question here if a person is married after submitting the EOI request. How is it possible to include the partner information?
> 
> Regards,
> Balaji K


Include the partner on the visa application


----------



## fahim_shahid (May 31, 2016)

Today I received a positive result from ACS that made my points 65 :second: Finally
My previous ACS assessment did not consider my full employment period. That is why I changed ANZSCO from developer programmer to analyst programmer. With updated letter and payslips, it worked...

hopefully, i will be able to receive invitation next round. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Believer269 (Aug 6, 2016)

I have been invited.  Thanks to Almighty and DIBP ofcourse.


----------



## mackK (Jan 22, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations to everyone who received the ITA today. Other waiting sit tight you shall receive your ITA soon.
> 
> Note that you will have only 60 days to apply for Visa i.e make the payments to lodge the application. After you make the payments you will have the links to upload the documents and also generate your HAP id for medicals.
> 
> ...


Woah that is such a detailed account, but will I need to submit payslips and experience letters if I am not using work experience to get any points?


----------



## Believer269 (Aug 6, 2016)

Invited!!! The email was in Junk folder. Out of all emails, this wasn't supposed to go there, I know


----------



## Niti_S (May 9, 2016)

EOI lodged on 25/08/2016
Occupation: Telecommunication and network engineer 
263312
Points: 60
Hoping to get an invite in September...


----------



## deepakjnair (Apr 3, 2016)

*When would DIBP update the website with details from the latest invitaion round?*

Any estimate on when DIBP would update their website with latest information? Visa Date of effect for different occupation etc?


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

deepakjnair said:


> Any estimate on when DIBP would update their website with latest information? Visa Date of effect for different occupation etc?




Usually they update within 7 days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

Believer269 said:


> I have been invited.  Thanks to Almighty and DIBP ofcourse.


Congratulations mate

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

tikki2282 said:


> Hello ciitbilal, thanks for sharing the video. Do you also have the video of how to upload documents?


Yes.

I have captured that video and will upload on coming weekend.


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

NTIn said:


> Thanks for the details however in my case I have some questions:
> 15. Salary Slips for at least 5-6 per year to cover the whole employment period. - Duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
> I am not able to get all my salary slips from last 8 years ... I can provide last 5 years of salary slip as I am in the same company  . Do we have anything which I can upload in place of that ...IN my given 8 years I have 7 years of form 16 here also I missed one Form 16. Can I show 16 AS(India)? or bank statement?


Rule of thumb is to provide as much documentation as possible.

So, upload all the salary slips which you have. Other documentation that can be added as employment proof is:

-> Appraisal letters
-> Contract Letters
-> Awards/Bonuses
-> Bank Statements (you may highlight the salary transfer from employers)

That's just my personal opinion.


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

bvinayb said:


> Hi - Thanks for the detailed info.
> Can you please advise on the following points:-
> 1. Is it complusory to provide salary slips? also point 16?
> 2. Difference between point 9 and 17 and is it necessary to provide references for spouse employment?
> ...


If you are claiming points then it is advisable to upload whatever proof you have e.g. salary slips, appraisal letters, bank statements etc.

For other questions, are you referring to form 80?


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

mackK said:


> Woah that is such a detailed account, but will I need to submit payslips and experience letters if I am not using work experience to get any points?


Usually, people do not upload employment proof if they are not claiming points for it.

That's just my personal opinion.

Best of luck!


----------



## kaviruvi (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi,

Need help I filling the EOI.
Do we need to mark 10th(SSLC) and 12th(HSC) education in EOI? 
While submitting documents to ACS, I just kept only degree documents.


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

Woohoo!! Got the confirmation email today, that my AITSL skills assessment is finally complete! That only took 19 weeks. Now, on to submitting my EOI. Anyone heard when the next round of invites will be?? Not sure if I should submit my EOI now, or wait until the assessment arrives in the mail. I know for a fact that all of my employment was verifiable (submitted employment verification letters and reference letters with my skills assessment to have them do employment verification as well). I have the effective date (today) and the reference number.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> Woohoo!! Got the confirmation email today, that my AITSL skills assessment is finally complete! That only took 19 weeks. Now, on to submitting my EOI. Anyone heard when the next round of invites will be?? Not sure if I should submit my EOI now, or wait until the assessment arrives in the mail. I know for a fact that all of my employment was verifiable (submitted employment verification letters and reference letters with my skills assessment to have them do employment verification as well). I have the effective date (today) and the reference number.
> 
> What are your thoughts?




If the letter will arrive with today's date on it then you can submit it now. The next round should be in two weeks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hello8441 (Sep 1, 2016)

*hello*

hello everybody,

I am new here, Can anybody confirm if the sep 01, 2016 round of invitation was for all occupations?
Anybody with 60 points and SC-189 received invitation while the date of EOI submission August 24 2016.???


ANZSCO 263312
EOI submission 24 Aug.
Points 60
SC-189


----------



## hello8441 (Sep 1, 2016)

Niti_S said:


> EOI lodged on 25/08/2016
> Occupation: Telecommunication and network engineer
> 263312
> Points: 60
> Hoping to get an invite in September...




but why not in this round.
The back log on 17aug 2016 round was cleared till aug 15, 2016 EOIs.
So as per my understanding we should have received invitation in this round.
Hav you applied thru Agent?

I have same details as you.
ANZSCO 263312
points 60
Aug 24, 2016.


----------



## PreethiNM (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi Friends,

I have applied for 189 visa claiming 65 points. This includes partner points also. Yesterday i received the invite. While lodging the visa i was supposed to fill 17 pages. However only my acs details were present in the skill assessment page. I did not get any option to fill my husband's acs details. Has anyone faced this issue? Will this cause a problem? My eoi is clear with both our acs and pte points.

Preethi


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

aurora.a said:


> If the letter will arrive with today's date on it then you can submit it now. The next round should be in two weeks


Thanks for that! I have a fellow teacher from the US who just applied for his 189 a few weeks ago. He did the same...submitted his EOI as soon as he got the verification email and his skills assessment letter matched the date of the email. The other thing is that they also did the employment verification...but I am using the exact same employment letters for the 189 that I did for the verification...so that should all be the same as well. And all of my experience is after my degree was issued. Unfortunately, though I have taught for a total of 10 years, I will only get 7 yrs 11 months experience, as I haven't taught for the past year and 3 months. That dropped my points from 65 to 60...but it is what it is. Skill Select automatically calculated it, though I put the full employment dates from 2004-2015. 

I'm not complaining...just happy to be able to finally get this going!


----------



## Niti_S (May 9, 2016)

hello8441 said:


> but why not in this round.
> The back log on 17aug 2016 round was cleared till aug 15, 2016 EOIs.
> So as per my understanding we should have received invitation in this round.
> Hav you applied thru Agent?
> ...


Yeah! True that! I was hopeful and positive about getting the invitation on 31st but...I don't why DIBP did this:noidea:. Well, the stats on immitracker indicate that most of the invitations are granted to software engineers and programmers on 31st August. 

No, I have applied on my own.


----------



## lazyPanda (Jul 11, 2016)

Got the invite


----------



## Mukar (Aug 26, 2016)

anyone from mechanical got the invitation?? if yes then how many points?? 60/65..


----------



## bsbalu (Aug 31, 2016)

Invited 


------
10 Aug - PTE 90/90/90/90
31 Aug - ACS +ve
31 Aug - EOI 189 (261313 - 75 pts)
01 Sep - Invite
??? - Apply 
??? - PCCs for Bahrain/India/Switzerland/Australia :-(


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

*I'm in*

Ok, I'm now in! Let's go, Invites!!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## deepakjnair (Apr 3, 2016)

I think from the looks movement, 1 round covers is close to 2.5 months...ideally if all goes well, you should have it soon 

We would always pray for people ahead to get cleared fast!



enygma said:


> first July....then August.....and Now September..... god knows how many more threads to go before getting the invite


----------



## magica5 (Aug 26, 2016)

deepakjnair said:


> I think from the looks movement, 1 round covers is close to 2.5 months...ideally if all goes well, you should have it soon
> 
> We would always pray for people ahead to get cleared fast!


Haha you think that's bad, I've been waiting since 4 April 2016 for Internal Audit  until now no invitation, just one bad luck after another... i even had a job and was working in Australia already...

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Lockon (Sep 1, 2016)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> Ok, I'm now in! Let's go, Invites!!! :fingerscrossed:


Hi LadyRogueRayne

My partner will also apply for PR as a Secondary Teacher like yourself so do you mind sharing about your application process? I'm just wondering about the huge waiting time of 19 weeks for the AITSL Skills Assessment. We were told that it usually only takes 10 weeks so 19 is really stretching it, is it mainly because of the request for additional documents? :confused2: If so may I ask what kind of documents did they ask you for? 

I really hope you won't be bothered by me asking all these questions.  My partner can get really anxious when it comes to these application things so I just want to make sure she's well prepared.

Thanks!


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

magica5 said:


> Haha you think that's bad, I've been waiting since 4 April 2016 for Internal Audit  until now no invitation, just one bad luck after another... i even had a job and was working in Australia already...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Hi Bro,

Would like ask one thing as you were in Australia already working. Were you in Internal Audit position? If so, can we secure an Internal Audit position right after the visa grant or do we have to do any certification like CIA from IIA to secure a job?

Your input will highly be appriciated.

Many thanks.


----------



## magica5 (Aug 26, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> Would like ask one thing as you were in Australia already working. Were you in Internal Audit position? If so, can we secure an Internal Audit position right after the visa grant or do we have to do any certification like CIA from IIA to secure a job?
> 
> ...


Yup, i was an Internal Audit Consultant in the Big 4. Still trying to get my old position back in fact...

You can get one without a certification. But it depends on others and the position you're looking for. It's always good to gave some certs though, I'm an alumni of the University of Melbourne, which gave me some credit with the partners and the poached me from another Big 4.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## magica5 (Aug 26, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> Would like ask one thing as you were in Australia already working. Were you in Internal Audit position? If so, can we secure an Internal Audit position right after the visa grant or do we have to do any certification like CIA from IIA to secure a job?
> 
> ...


When it comes to ridiculousness in migration mine has got to be up there... i have all 9s on PTE, have a job specializing in the field they want, even a home in the city which I own... still not enough...

Only problem is my age and the time they gave me after graduation which didn't allow me to complete my Profesional year . (Ok I'm ranting now lol, just ignore me  )

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

magica5 said:


> When it comes to ridiculousness in migration mine has got to be up there... i have all 9s on PTE, have a job specializing in the field they want, even a home in the city which I own... still not enough...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Things will become settled bro dont worry.

Can you shed some light on certification point? Is it required or one can secure a job after visa grant? You have been in a job in Australia so you might be better knowing their requirements.

Thanks.


----------



## magica5 (Aug 26, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Things will become settled bro dont worry.
> 
> Can you shed some light on certification point? Is it required or one can secure a job after visa grant? You have been in a job in Australia so you might be better knowing their requirements.
> 
> Thanks.


I understand, bro happy to answer your questions. I'll just PM you via Tapatalk. IA works differently in Australia, the industry regulations are vastly different than most other countries.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Any guess, when will 60points start getting invites?


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

Lockon said:


> Hi LadyRogueRayne
> 
> My partner will also apply for PR as a Secondary Teacher like yourself so do you mind sharing about your application process? I'm just wondering about the huge waiting time of 19 weeks for the AITSL Skills Assessment. We were told that it usually only takes 10 weeks so 19 is really stretching it, is it mainly because of the request for additional documents? :confused2: If so may I ask what kind of documents did they ask you for?
> 
> ...


No worries and I'd be happy to help out if I can. I completely understand...I have been having extreme anxiety over the skills assessment taking so long and was truly worried that I would run out of time for applying. Yes, the main reason for it taking so long was due to asking for additional documents...it was just one: my actual bachelors degree certificate. I sent my sealed transcripts, diploma supplement, full syllabi for my teaching program...all stating that I had been awarded a Bachelor of Arts in English. However, AITSL requested a copy of the decorated Bachelor diploma that they gave me at my graduation ceremony. It took 4 weeks for me to order it and have it sent from my University (in Alaska, USA). I submitted it to AITSL the day I got it. Then received the email that it would be an additional 10 weeks from the date they'd received the diploma. However, it was 9 weeks.

Feel free to ask away! I know that I have relied on other teachers going through this process and will gladly try to help if I can. And if I don't know, I will tell you or try to guide you to someone who does. :wave:


----------



## V619 (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi,

Need some input on the below guys,

1. How to aim for a direct grand?
2. As a fact I know if all the documented needed are uploaded together then could try and get an direct grand, however I am not sure about the health?
3. Having the medicals done before lodging the visa is better or after lodging the visa?
4. Can we generate the HAP id even before the CO contacts us and try to get direct grand?
5. Is the date of visa date lodged be determined based on the last document uploaded date or the date on which the payment is made and lodged?


----------



## mackK (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi Guys I have a question.
I had a lodged an EOI for 489 FS visa in Sep last year and with 60 points, but couldn't get an invite so recently I gave PTE and was able to get 20 points from it and updated my 489 FS EOI to 70 points and lodged a separate EOI for 189 visa with 60 points on 24th Aug. Now I have received an invite for 489 FS in the 1 sep round.
So I have 60 days to apply for visa and I might get an invite for 189 in the next 3 or 4 rounds but if I don't get an invite in the same time I might loose the 489 invite. So I am confused what to do, I have no problem paying again for 189 incase I receive an invite but I am told that I can't put another visa application if my 489 visa is in processing. Plz give me your suggestions.


----------



## Lockon (Sep 1, 2016)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> No worries and I'd be happy to help out if I can. I completely understand...I have been having extreme anxiety over the skills assessment taking so long and was truly worried that I would run out of time for applying. Yes, the main reason for it taking so long was due to asking for additional documents...it was just one: my actual bachelors degree certificate. I sent my sealed transcripts, diploma supplement, full syllabi for my teaching program...all stating that I had been awarded a Bachelor of Arts in English. However, AITSL requested a copy of the decorated Bachelor diploma that they gave me at my graduation ceremony. It took 4 weeks for me to order it and have it sent from my University (in Alaska, USA). I submitted it to AITSL the day I got it. Then received the email that it would be an additional 10 weeks from the date they'd received the diploma. However, it was 9 weeks.
> 
> Feel free to ask away! I know that I have relied on other teachers going through this process and will gladly try to help if I can. And if I don't know, I will tell you or try to guide you to someone who does. :wave:


Thank you so much for your help, we really appreciate it! Glad that those traumatizing 19 weeks is already gone for you. Hopefully they won't request the same thing from my partner since she has only finished her course recently. I really don't like how they want documents to be mailed instead of doing it online, making things go on forever whereas my ACS Assessment only took 2 weeks. 

BTW hope you will get your invite real soon


----------



## hello8441 (Sep 1, 2016)

suppala.sudhir said:


> Any guess, when will 60points start getting invites?


what occupation you are talking about?
DIBP has no hard and fast rule, what i guess.


----------



## hello8441 (Sep 1, 2016)

hello8441 said:


> hello everybody,
> 
> I am new here, Can anybody confirm if the sep 01, 2016 round of invitation was for all occupations?
> Anybody with 60 points and SC-189 received invitation while the date of EOI submission August 24 2016.???
> ...



Seems no Invitation for 60 points and SC-189 in latest round, as no one replied.


----------



## babygau (Jul 27, 2016)

JaslynJ said:


> When did you submit for your EOI for 189? I also received an invitation from 489.
> 
> I'll wait for a month and half personally.


We are on the same boat, I got 489 on 1st of Sep. Have no idea now but keep waiting


----------



## hello8441 (Sep 1, 2016)

Guys, I am claiming points for 8 years of job employment. However i ahve all documents for current job (Last 7 years) but unfortunately the last employer (one year job in 2008) has closed its operation and no more exist on ground. So cant arrange salary slip, tax deduction certificate, documents for that one year, Also bank statement is not possible because the bank account closed in 2010. Any guess what will happen if i provide only experience letter for that one year and no salary slip / tax certificate etc.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

NTIn said:


> Thanks for the details however in my case I have some questions:
> 15. Salary Slips for at least 5-6 per year to cover the whole employment period. - Duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
> I am not able to get all my salary slips from last 8 years ... I can provide last 5 years of salary slip as I am in the same company  . Do we have anything which I can upload in place of that ...IN my given 8 years I have 7 years of form 16 here also I missed one Form 16. Can I show 16 AS(India)? or bank statement?


Yes bank statement is another option and form 16 are alternative option.


----------



## jatinders (Sep 25, 2015)

*ACS Re-assessment*



fahim_shahid said:


> Today I received a positive result from ACS that made my points 65 :second: Finally
> My previous ACS assessment did not consider my full employment period. That is why I changed ANZSCO from developer programmer to analyst programmer. With updated letter and payslips, it worked...
> 
> hopefully, i will be able to receive invitation next round. :fingerscrossed:


Hello, 

My Case is same with you. I had total 5.5 years of work experience in april 2016. After ACS in developer programmer, They deducted my 2 years and my considerable years came out to be 3.5. So, for that i got 5 points. 
So, is that like having re-assessment with AP code, they will not deduct any years from total work experience. I m having 60 points now.

what you say ?


thanks


----------



## gawhemant (Jul 19, 2016)

*Expert Advise Needed*

Hello Members,

I have recently applied for 485 visa since My student visa was expiring and yesterday received invitation to apply for 189 visa.

Now when I am applying for 189 visa it gives me a warning message stating you need to withdraw the 485 visa.

When I called up immigration department they are stating that if I apply 189 and withdraw 485 I will be on bridging visa C which will not allow me to work.

Also if I get 485 visa post 189 then my 189 will be ceased which is very depressing.

If I need to have bridging visa A again I need to apply and state reasons.

Now I am confused what should I do?

Has anyone in the forum being in same situation before? 

How much time bridging visa A take to receive after applying?

Regards,
Hemant Gawande


----------



## FrozeN666 (Aug 5, 2016)

Good luck on those occupations requiring only 60 or 65 points


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

gawhemant said:


> Invited Finally...
> ---
> 261313
> ACS log: 25/02/2016
> ...


Was it Family sponsored?


----------



## gawhemant (Jul 19, 2016)

davidlk03 said:


> Was it Family sponsored?


189 visa not family sponsored


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

gawhemant said:


> 189 visa not family sponsored


Do you still have a valid visa? IF you do just withdraw your 485 visa and apply 189 
If you still have a valid visa you will have the same benefits and rights along with ur processing of 189


----------



## gawhemant (Jul 19, 2016)

davidlk03 said:


> Do you still have a valid visa? IF you do just withdraw your 485 visa and apply 189
> If you still have a valid visa you will have the same benefits and rights along with ur processing of 189


I am currently on Bridging visa A for 485 visa.
If I withdraw 485 visa I will have to reapply for Bridging visa A.


----------



## magica5 (Aug 26, 2016)

Invited by NSW - SC189! Woot~

221214 - Internal Auditor 65 points.

EOI Applied on 4th April 2016
Invited - 2 September 2016


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

gawhemant said:


> I am currently on Bridging visa A for 485 visa.
> If I withdraw 485 visa I will have to reapply for Bridging visa A.


But if ur previous student visa hasn't expired u can still withdraw your 485 for example even if you have a week or 3 days in ur old visa you can easily withdraw and apply 189 
Within those days if your old visa had expired already it won't help..


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

Lockon said:


> Thank you so much for your help, we really appreciate it! Glad that those traumatizing 19 weeks is already gone for you. Hopefully they won't request the same thing from my partner since she has only finished her course recently. I really don't like how they want documents to be mailed instead of doing it online, making things go on forever whereas my ACS Assessment only took 2 weeks.
> 
> BTW hope you will get your invite real soon


You're very welcome. Just make sure that she has given them a full syllabus of her teaching program, all of her university transcripts, a full detailing of her student teaching (must have at least 45 days of student teaching), plus her actual diplomas that she received. Also, if she has any work experience, she needs official employment verification letters, on company letterhead, outlining not only her exact position (can't just say "Teacher"), the dates that she worked for that school, and the ages of children that she taught, along with the hours worked per week (40 hours, etc.). Of course, also passport and birth certificate, marriage certificate (if applicable)...all the basic identity information. She will have to make all copies certified and make sure to have the certifier fill out the signature sheet in the skills assessment application packet. 

If sending employment verifications...these have to be the originals...cannot be copies. And they do NOT send them back. So make plenty of copies of these (certified) before sending the originals.

Hope that helps! I agree, that it is ridiculous that you have to send paper copies, there is NO way to expedite the assessment and they WILL take the full 10 weeks. If they ask for additional documents, they WILL take longer than 10 weeks total. Hopefully hers comes back much faster than mine did. Keep me posted!


----------



## kamaldeeps22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi All, 

For ACS exp, does it automatically gets updated in the Profile/ application. When i applied my skill assessment point were 10 based on the yrs of exp, which was less than 8 yrs, now as i touched 8 yrs based on ACS outcome, will my application automatically change to 8+ yrs i.e. giving me 20 points?


----------



## gawhemant (Jul 19, 2016)

davidlk03 said:


> But if ur previous student visa hasn't expired u can still withdraw your 485 for example even if you have a week or 3 days in ur old visa you can easily withdraw and apply 189
> Within those days if your old visa had expired already it won't help..


My Student Visa expired on 30th August, 2016.

That is the tragedy, now I am stuck.


----------



## jasonwkim (Mar 1, 2016)

I get mail from NSW. I am trying to do 190 visa instead of waiting 189(applying on 29th July).
Am I doing okay?
or I should wait for 189?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## humbertomn (Aug 31, 2016)

jasonwkim said:


> I get mail from NSW. I am trying to do 190 visa instead of waiting 189(applying on 29th July).
> Am I doing okay?
> or I should wait for 189?


How many points do you have and DOE?

I’m on the same boat. Developer Programmer, 65 points and have just received NSW nomination today. But if my date of effect is the 23rd or August, I believe I have good chances of being selected on the next 189 invitations, what do you think? I would only move ahead with NSW 190 nomination if I knew that their process would be as fast as 2 weeks max.


----------



## jasonwkim (Mar 1, 2016)

humbertomn said:


> How many points do you have and DOE?
> 
> 
> 
> I’m on the same boat. Developer Programmer, 65 points and have just received NSW nomination today. But if my date of effect is the 23rd or August, I believe I have good chances of being selected on the next 189 invitations, what do you think? I would only move ahead with NSW 190 nomination if I knew that their process would be as fast as 2 weeks max.




I am 60 pointer. 60+5 NSW SS. 
which means I have to wait quite long time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

Have the September invitation rounds been announced yet?


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

I made this excel file for people who are still waiting for invitations... Some stats.


----------



## JaslynJ (Aug 23, 2016)

magica5 said:


> Invited by NSW - SC189! Woot~
> 
> 221214 - Internal Auditor 65 points.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Are you going to work in Sydney? What about your home in VIC?


----------



## Ltrain (Aug 31, 2016)

gawhemant said:


> Hello Members,
> 
> I have recently applied for 485 visa since My student visa was expiring and yesterday received invitation to apply for 189 visa.
> 
> ...


How long does it typically take for a 485 application to be processed? You have 60 days to lodge the application for 189, so could you potentially wait for the 485 to be granted and then lodge 189 application, and avoid the bridging visa issue altogether? Your best bet is probably to consult a registered migration agent who can help you work out the best strategy.


----------



## JaslynJ (Aug 23, 2016)

Ltrain said:


> How long does it typically take for a 485 application to be processed? You have 60 days to lodge the application for 189, so could you potentially wait for the 485 to be granted and then lodge 189 application, and avoid the bridging visa issue altogether? Your best bet is probably to consult a registered migration agent who can help you work out the best strategy.


It took me only 3 weeks to have visa 485 approved. It's case by case basic, and I'm from a 'safe' country.


----------



## ajithingmire (Mar 29, 2016)

What are the hopes for 60 pointers for 2613** category as all 65 pointers till 16-August are cleared. I am very positive now


----------



## JaslynJ (Aug 23, 2016)

ajithingmire said:


> What are the hopes for 60 pointers for 2613** category as all 65 pointers till 16-August are cleared. I am very positive now


It's gonna take while for EOI submitted in June. 

Next round should clear a few weeks from Dec 2015.


----------



## ajithingmire (Mar 29, 2016)

*Your signature says NSW nomination received?*

Hi Buddy, it seems you received the nomination for 190. I am wondering if I can file 190 EOI seperately as I dont want to edit my current EOI of 189 as effective date will change causing more delay. any suggestions if I can create multiple EOI?



jasonwkim said:


> I am 60 pointer. 60+5 NSW SS.
> which means I have to wait quite long time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajithingmire (Mar 29, 2016)

*65 pointers finished faster than anticipated*

Last month, people suggested to upgrade points as 60 pointers didn't stood a chance according to them. But I believe 65 pointers cleared pretty fast than we expected. Now it will be all 60 pointer show unless there are plenty of new 70 & 65 pointers. what say?



JaslynJ said:


> It's gonna take while for EOI submitted in June.
> 
> Next round should clear a few weeks from Dec 2015.


----------



## jasonwkim (Mar 1, 2016)

ajithingmire said:


> Hi Buddy, it seems you received the nomination for 190. I am wondering if I can file 190 EOI seperately as I dont want to edit my current EOI of 189 as effective date will change causing more delay. any suggestions if I can create multiple EOI?


You can create multiple EOIs such as NSW, QLD, VIC, ACT and so on.


----------



## anurag.vashist (Mar 28, 2016)

ajithingmire said:


> What are the hopes for 60 pointers for 2613** category as all 65 pointers till 16-August are cleared. I am very positive now


I am in the same boat as you. 

Developer Programmer , EOI Submitted on 4th June. 60 points (189)


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

gawhemant said:


> I am currently on Bridging visa A for 485 visa.
> If I withdraw 485 visa I will have to reapply for Bridging visa A.


You cannot apply for a BVA. You are issued a BVA automatically if you lodge a valid visa while in Australia on a substantive visa. If you withdraw your 485, your bridging visa will be cancelled.


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

babygau said:


> We are on the same boat, I got 489 on 1st of Sep. Have no idea now but keep waiting


Can i ask which city u applied for 489?
Are u on shore or have family relatives?
For which job code and breakdwn points?


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

by the end of Sep2016, all 60 pointers till mid Jan2016 will be cleared for sure...

another 2 months 60 pointers till mid april2016 will get invites..... 

that is what i think...

anyone hoping so ?

so if you are 60 pointer with EOI date 01July2016 you will get invite by Jan2017...


----------



## Riteshganatra (Aug 21, 2016)

*Rakesh*

My EOI date is 30th June with 60 points 261312 code . 
When do you think i'll get invite?


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> by the end of Sep2016, all 60 pointers till mid Jan2016 will be cleared for sure...
> 
> another 2 months 60 pointers till mid april2016 will get invites.....
> 
> ...




Well you are too optimistic about it. Well I pray for it then as I am one of the 60 pointer waiting aince long. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

Riteshganatra said:


> My EOI date is 30th June with 60 points 261312 code .
> When do you think i'll get invite?




for sure you will get invite in Jan or feb 2017 at the max...

all the best


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

rahulpop1 said:


> Well you are too optimistic about it. Well I pray for it then as I am one of the 60 pointer waiting aince long.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



rahul... you need to check the last year's invite details from DIBP website..

the person with 60 points and EOI date 01July2015 got invite on 08Jan2016...


----------



## Riteshganatra (Aug 21, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> for sure you will get invite in Jan or feb 2017 at the max...
> 
> all the best


Great. thanks for the reply. should i apply for state sponsorship? will that be faster since it will add 5 points?
or waiting is a better option?

Thanks


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

Riteshganatra said:


> Great. thanks for the reply. should i apply for state sponsorship? will that be faster since it will add 5 points?
> or waiting is a better option?
> 
> Thanks


yes Ritesh...

if possible opt for 190 NSW. NSW will speed up the process in Nov2016 and chances of you getting invite are high. all the best...

u r from which state of india?

i also opted for 189 and 190 NSW.

I am 60 pointers with EOI 01July2016, 261313 (software developer).


----------



## Riteshganatra (Aug 21, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> yes Ritesh...
> 
> if possible opt for 190 NSW. NSW will speed up the process in Nov2016 and chances of you getting invite are high. all the best...
> 
> ...



Thanks, I am from Hyderabad. Currently living in London.

I have already applied for 189, so do i have to update the same application in which case the date will be reset. or should i create a new EOI?

Thanks and all the best to you too


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

Riteshganatra said:


> Thanks, I am from Hyderabad. Currently living in London.
> 
> I have already applied for 189, so do i have to update the same application in which case the date will be reset. or should i create a new EOI?
> 
> Thanks and all the best to you too


create a new.. DONT UPDATE THE previous one


----------



## Riteshganatra (Aug 21, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> create a new.. DONT UPDATE THE previous one



Alright thanks, i'll do that then. What is the process for NSW application. Because as i read, i just need to create the EOI, and i'll get an invitation for NSW. is that it? or do i have to apply from any other website?


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

Riteshganatra said:


> Alright thanks, i'll do that then. What is the process for NSW application. Because as i read, i just need to create the EOI, and i'll get an invitation for NSW. is that it? or do i have to apply from any other website?


create a new EOI and select NSW option. rest of the EOI wil be same as previous one.
no need to visit any other website/NSW website...

all the best..


----------



## yadavtinu (Jun 24, 2016)

What is the receipt number for assessment letter? Is it EA ID or Application ID?


----------



## manontheedge (Sep 2, 2016)

Hello All,

Is there anyone who applied as a Materials Engineer (233112)? I'd like to know if I can get the invitation on september rounds. I'm a 60 pointer and my DOE is 22/08.

Thanks!


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi Guyz who received the invitation from this round ,

Can u plz plz remove your EOIs from 190 Visa category now(mainly from NSW). Because it will make huge impact and disadvantage for others who did not receive invitations. 
Plz Plz do this if u guyz think about others..


----------



## yadavtinu (Jun 24, 2016)

Hey I want to know About EOI. Please help.
I have submitted the EOI but in point break summary it is showing that I have 65 points.
It is adding 5 points for "Australian Study Requirement - for skilled migration". I don't know what it is?
SO, Please help.


----------



## Prit9638 (Aug 24, 2016)

It is eligible if you have done any study in Australia, if not you should correct it asap. Senior please correct me if I am wrong...


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

yadavtinu said:


> Hey I want to know About EOI. Please help.
> I have submitted the EOI but in point break summary it is showing that I have 65 points.
> It is adding 5 points for "Australian Study Requirement - for skilled migration". I don't know what it is?
> SO, Please help.




Select this only if you have done masters or any other 2 years program in Australia. This option is not for overseas eduction.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

My EOI Date is 23 March 2016, 60points, 261313.
When can I expect Invite?


----------



## MWR (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi Guys, I have got a problem. I have recently applied for my post study work (485) and paid the fees. A week later, I got my invitation for 189. Now DIBP has two separate application from me on two different visa category. What do I do in this case? Should I withdraw one or just wait for a case officer to communicate with me? Please advice.


----------



## yadavtinu (Jun 24, 2016)

I have submitted today with 60 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yadavtinu (Jun 24, 2016)

I don't get any email regarding submission. Is it normal?
I had submitted two times because I added 5 extra points. So I removed and submitted again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sphider (Jul 12, 2016)

yadavtinu said:


> I don't get any email regarding submission. Is it normal?
> I had submitted two times because I added 5 extra points. So I removed and submitted again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah is normal!


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> rahul... you need to check the last year's invite details from DIBP website..
> 
> 
> 
> the person with 60 points and EOI date 01July2015 got invite on 08Jan2016...




Buddy.. i am monitoring it since Nov 2015. My EOI date is 30th Jan. If you go by last year's data then I would have got the invitation. This year numbers have changed significantly. 
Well it's not too long now. Let's see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

*Partner Documentation*

Hi Folks,
I have filled EOI for 189 subclass with my spouse as a dependent. I am not claiming any points for my partner.

Somewhere on the DIBP site I came across the Evidence of English language ability for dependent applicant. Please follow the below link :-
Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist

So my queries are as follows :-

1> Does my spouse need to provide evidence of functional english even if I am not claiming any points for her ?
2> What is the second installment of the visa application charge they are talking about for mot meeting the functional english requirement for my dependent?
3> What all documents will be required at the time of visa lodgement after getting the ITA for my dependent spouse for whom I am not claiming any points?


Please try and answer the same.

Regards,
Brane


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

suppala.sudhir said:


> My EOI Date is 23 March 2016, 60points, 261313.
> When can I expect Invite?


The cut off is on 65 as of now. So try to score more points in English or else u have no choice but to wait. I would prepare for English test while I wait. All the best.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Riteshganatra said:


> My EOI date is 30th June with 60 points 261312 code .
> 
> When do you think i'll get invite?




Not very soon...  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Brane said:


> Hi Folks,
> I have filled EOI for 189 subclass with my spouse as a dependent. I am not claiming any points for my partner.
> 
> Somewhere on the DIBP site I came across the Evidence of English language ability for dependent applicant. Please follow the below link :-
> ...


Yes you would need to submit the functional english proof for your spouse. It is mandatory even if you are not claiming points

VAC2 charge is the amount of money paid in the leiu of not being able to provide functional english proof for spouse. The amount to be paid is AUD 4885. With this amount paid your spouse can enroll of the english course in Australia after the PR

If you you are not claiming points but are submitting letter from the university/college as proof of functional english then you have to submit the degree certificate as additional evidence.


----------



## vicalej (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi, I updated my EOI on Sep 1st. I guess I didn't make the cut for the invitation round of that day. Would it be possible to get al invitation this month?

TIMELINE:

IELTS: 25/06/2016 - S7.5 L8.5 R8.5 W6.5
EA applied: 04/03/2016 - 233513 - Production or Plant Engineer
EA Result: 04/08/2016
EOI lodged: 04/08/2016 190 (55 + 5 NSW)
IELTS remark: 30/08/2016 - S7.5 L8.5 R8.5 W7.0
EOI updated: 01/09/2016 189 (65 pts)
Invitation: XX/XX/XXXX
Visa Lodgement: XX/XX/XXXX


----------



## yadavtinu (Jun 24, 2016)

This time you will get quick invite because ielts score is good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yadavtinu (Jun 24, 2016)

sphider said:


> Yeah is normal!




Do we have to check our invite on skillselect account then.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ycsr (Sep 3, 2016)

Hi I have applied EOI on 23/06/2016 with 60 points
Analyst programmer
What are the chances for me to get invitation and in how many months?


----------



## smfaheem (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi All,

I submitted my 189 EOI for 261313 (software engineer) with 60 points on 20-DEC-2015. When can i expect my invite??


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks Vikas
But apart from this educational proof, what all documents do i need to submit for my spouse if i am not claiming any points?
i think birth certificate,marriage certificate and passport copies should do?

Regards,
Brane


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Yes you would need to submit the functional english proof for your spouse. It is mandatory even if you are not claiming points
> 
> VAC2 charge is the amount of money paid in the leiu of not being able to provide functional english proof for spouse. The amount to be paid is AUD 4885. With this amount paid your spouse can enroll of the english course in Australia after the PR
> 
> If you you are not claiming points but are submitting letter from the university/college as proof of functional english then you have to submit the degree certificate as additional evidence.


Thanks Vikas
But apart from this educational proof, what all documents do i need to submit for my spouse if i am not claiming any points?
i think birth certificate,marriage certificate and passport copies should do?

Regards,
Brane


----------



## Tyfoniacrage (Aug 19, 2016)

I didnt mention any employment history in last 10 years while filling up EOI (i.e. Not related to occupation). Now I received invitation in 01 sep round. Can anyone help me how can I play this in filling application? Do I leave it blank or fill it up as it does not make any difference in points. Any help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Mukar (Aug 26, 2016)

hey guys plz put some light on my issue. i hav 10yrs work ex and have changed 7 companies in total till now. planning to get my relevant skill employment assessment form EA along with CDR.. i ll put it under fast track as the cap in mechanical occupation is filling fast. now my main ques is will EA issue me the CDR + relevant employment assessment in just 15 working days time frame or they ll take 2-3 months time as i hav changed so many companies. if so then i ll go for CDR assessment only and leave relevant employment assessment from EA and direct away file EOI.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

*Good luck!*



smfaheem said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my 189 EOI for 261313 (software engineer) with 60 points on 20-DEC-2015. When can i expect my invite??


If luck favors you, you'll get it in the next round or the round after that.


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi FOLKS,
Is it mandatory to upload all salary slips,tax returns,form 16 from previous employer after receiving ITA for 189 subclass?
Because i am not quite sure if i have all these documents in place from my previous employer..

Please help!!!

Regards,
Brane


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

smfaheem said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my 189 EOI for 261313 (software engineer) with 60 points on 20-DEC-2015. When can i expect my invite??



get ready..... you will get invite in Sep2016 only.... without any doubt........

all the best....


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Brane said:


> Thanks Vikas
> But apart from this educational proof, what all documents do i need to submit for my spouse if i am not claiming any points?
> i think birth certificate,marriage certificate and passport copies should do?
> 
> ...


Birth Certificate
Marriage Certificate
Passport Copy
form 80 & form 1221
Functional english proof (if letter from college or university is provided then you have to upload the degree certificate) if paying vac2 or providing language test results then you can do away with the certificates. but yes it is up to CO they might want to see educational documents of spouse.. hence advisable to upload

this should be adequate


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Brane said:


> Hi FOLKS,
> Is it mandatory to upload all salary slips,tax returns,form 16 from previous employer after receiving ITA for 189 subclass?
> Because i am not quite sure if i have all these documents in place from my previous employer..
> 
> ...


yes it is kind of mandatory since these documents serves as additional evidences to your employment. Try and gather all the documents that you can at this time.. tax returns, form 16 i guess you can download from Indian government website, maybe someone here can help you with that.
see if you have bank statements, visit the bank and check with them if they can provide you


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

*189 Vs 190*

Hi Gurus,

Can someone please tell me what is the main difference between visa 189 Vs 190?

why do people hesitate to apply 190 comparative to 189??

what is the process to apply 190?

Thanks
Joe


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> yes it is kind of mandatory since these documents serves as additional evidences to your employment. Try and gather all the documents that you can at this time.. tax returns, form 16 i guess you can download from Indian government website, maybe someone here can help you with that.
> see if you have bank statements, visit the bank and check with them if they can provide you


Thank u so much Vikas... I have asked the HR of my previous organisation to provide me with all the payslips for my tenure. If this is not possible, i'll take p/o of bank statements as a proof of salary deposits to my account from my previous employer.

Regards,
Brane


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

hjauhari said:


> Hi Gurus,
> 
> Can someone please tell me what is the main difference between visa 189 Vs 190?
> 
> ...


in terms of benefits there is no difference at all between 189 and 190. One would be entitled to all the benefits under 190 which can be availed under 189. 

the only catch remains is the 2 years commitment to live and work in the particular state, whereas in 189 one has the flexibility to move around to any state as per their choice.

different states have different criteria for choosing candidates would advise you to go through their websites to find out more.


----------



## yadavtinu (Jun 24, 2016)

When is the next invitation round?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> in terms of benefits there is no difference at all between 189 and 190. One would be entitled to all the benefits under 190 which can be availed under 189.
> 
> the only catch remains is the 2 years commitment to live and work in the particular state, whereas in 189 one has the flexibility to move around to any state as per their choice.
> 
> different states have different criteria for choosing candidates would advise you to go through their websites to find out more.


so are they very rigid in this condition?? I mean what if some one is not able to find suitable job in one state and he gets in another state , will the state government allow in that case to move to other state?


----------



## gaurav716 (Sep 2, 2016)

I have submittd EOI on 25th Aug for 263111 with 65 Points, can i expect invite in next rounnd on 14th Sep.

Regards
Gaurav


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Brane said:


> Hi FOLKS,
> 
> Is it mandatory to upload all salary slips,tax returns,form 16 from previous employer after receiving ITA for 189 subclass?
> 
> ...




You will need some for visa lodge stage, not EOI stage.

You will need to have at least 1 return per quarter for all years of empl. you claim points for + references and tax records. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> You will need some for visa lodge stage, not EOI stage.
> 
> You will need to have at least 1 return per quarter for all years of empl. you claim points for + references and tax records.
> 
> ...




Do you know if it will be sufficient to submit the same documents as you did with your qualification and experience approval (vetassess in my case) or they require more for visa processing?
Thanks


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

rival50 said:


> Do you know if it will be sufficient to submit the same documents as you did with your qualification and experience approval (vetassess in my case) or they require more for visa processing?
> Thanks


Great question! Was basically what I was planning to do; but have been told by others that I need more.


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

gaurav716 said:


> I have submittd EOI on 25th Aug for 263111 with 65 Points, can i expect invite in next rounnd on 14th Sep.
> 
> Regards
> Gaurav


For sure you will b invited as the trend seems .. good luck mate

263111 | 189 | EOI: 07 Aug with 60 points | Invite: xx |


----------



## Npatel (Jul 17, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Yes you would need to submit the functional english proof for your spouse. It is mandatory even if you are not claiming points
> 
> VAC2 charge is the amount of money paid in the leiu of not being able to provide functional english proof for spouse. The amount to be paid is AUD 4885. With this amount paid your spouse can enroll of the english course in Australia after the PR
> 
> If you you are not claiming points but are submitting letter from the university/college as proof of functional english then you have to submit the degree certificate as additional evidence.



Can you please describe about the letter from university/college for the proof?
How many minimum years required to prove the functional english?
Also, is there any standard format provided by the NSW or it can be any format?


----------



## Hannan39 (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi everyone. I am new to this forum. can anyone please answer my question, i have submitted my EOI on 25th August for 189. Chemical Engineer with 60 points. When i should expect the invite??


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> You will need some for visa lodge stage, not EOI stage.
> 
> You will need to have at least 1 return per quarter for all years of empl. you claim points for + references and tax records.
> 
> ...


Thanks Vikas for the reply.

Yes, you are correct Vikas. We will need these documents at the visa lodge stage. My employer provides Form 16 on annual basis and file return once a year.

But it seems that collating all the payslips from previous employer for entire tenure will be difficult as my tenure lasted for more than four years which implies that i need to submit 50 plus payslips, one for each month.

I have payslips for last six months of my employment with the previous employer. Will those suffice?

Also, can we submit bank a/c statements for salary deposits from my previous employer if i am not able to get payslips for my entire tenure from the last employer ?

Regards,
Brane


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

*==&gt;189 EOI Invitations for Sep 2016 round &lt;==*



Brane said:


> Thanks Vikas for the reply.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No need to submit all the pay slips, submit each per quarter.

I would go with Mar, June, Sep and Dec for every year, since it shows that we are employed for full year and a short note to CO that I am ready to submit all the pay slips upon request.( if you have )

Submit even the tiniest documents you have. Each and every document has its own value and helpful our cases to decide quickly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## famy (May 16, 2016)

Hi,

For my EOI in Skillselect for the Qualification I selected:

"Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology".

My degree says "Bachelor of Electrical Engineering".

Have I chosen the correct Qualification for my EOI?

Thanks.


----------



## yadavtinu (Jun 24, 2016)

famy said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, I did same. I am a mechanical engineer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

yadavtinu said:


> Yes, I did same. I am a mechanical engineer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hey what did u write in assesment reference and receipt number ?


----------



## yadavtinu (Jun 24, 2016)

Application number 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LThomson (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi All,

Few questions on invitation and docs.

1. Is there anyone who used Paypal to pay the visa fees from India ?
2. Is form 80 is mandatory for applicant and dependent?


----------



## hello8441 (Sep 1, 2016)

Hello 
Does Any one know when the next round of invitation going to be issued?


----------



## hello8441 (Sep 1, 2016)

DIBP official website not updated with 01 September 2016 invitation results...
How long does it take to upload the invitation round result???


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

*==&gt;189 EOI Invitations for Sep 2016 round &lt;==*



hello8441 said:


> Hello
> Does Any one know when the next round of invitation going to be issued?




14th and 28th September 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

hello8441 said:


> DIBP official website not updated with 01 September 2016 invitation results...
> How long does it take to upload the invitation round result???




Usually 7 business days but it may vary. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> No need to submit all the pay slips, submit each per quarter.
> 
> I would go with Mar, June, Sep and Dec for every year, since it shows that we are employed for full year and a short note to CO that I am ready to submit all the pay slips upon request.( if you have )
> 
> ...


Thanks Hari. It seems quite unlikely that I will be having payslip even for each quarter. neva thought I'll be requiring them 😊 But wont bank statements for salary deposit from previous employer suffice?
Currently I have salary slips of last six months from my previous employment, all form 16 and all returns


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Brane said:


> Thanks Hari. It seems quite unlikely that I will be having payslip even for each quarter. neva thought I'll be requiring them  But wont bank statements for salary deposit from previous employer suffice?
> 
> Currently I have salary slips of last six months from my previous employment, all form 16 and all returns




Yeah Bank statements, IT returns and form 16 will do. In fact all the additional documents for your employment will a key role. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

hello8441 said:


> DIBP official website not updated with 01 September 2016 invitation results...
> How long does it take to upload the invitation round result???




1 week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hello8441 (Sep 1, 2016)

Anyone can help me understand this invitation phase??
What i understand from DIBP official website, any one with 60 points and applied for SC-189 uptill 15 august 2016 got the invitation on 17 august 2016 round. (Correct me if i misunderstood).

Then on 1st September 2016, no invitation for 60 points + SC-189+submission after 15 august 2016.??? Is this not surprising???


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

sphider said:


> in


Hey. I am also from HH. Can I ask you some questions regarding your visa preparations? What is your email?


----------



## sphider (Jul 12, 2016)

Ptera said:


> Hey. I am also from HH. Can I ask you some questions regarding your visa preparations? What is your email?


Hey of course! Just use the private message function of this forum. I won't post my e-mail here


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

hello8441 said:


> Anyone can help me understand this invitation phase??
> What i understand from DIBP official website, any one with 60 points and applied for SC-189 uptill 15 august 2016 got the invitation on 17 august 2016 round. (Correct me if i misunderstood).
> 
> Then on 1st September 2016, no invitation for 60 points + SC-189+submission after 15 august 2016.??? Is this not surprising???



I dont think any of the 60 pointers are invited from dec 12th, its the 65 pointers who has been invited.


----------



## hello8441 (Sep 1, 2016)

abin said:


> I dont think any of the 60 pointers are invited from dec 12th, its the 65 pointers who has been invited.


Thanks for the reply. My understanding is based on following info taken from official DIBP website where it says that SC-189 with 60 points and EOI submitted till 15 august2016 5:16pm are issued with invitation on 17 august 2016 round.
Is this understanding incorrect or i translated it wrong??



Visa Subclass Points score Visa date of effect
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) 60 15 August 2016 5.16 pm
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	60 19 January 2016 4.56 pm


I guess there is impact of ANZSCO code as well. I am talking about Engineering Occupation eg 263312.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

hello8441 said:


> Thanks for the reply. My understanding is based on following info taken from official DIBP website where it says that SC-189 with 60 points and EOI submitted till 15 august2016 5:16pm are issued with invitation on 17 august 2016 round.
> Is this understanding incorrect or i translated it wrong??
> 
> Visa Subclass Points score Visa date of effect
> ...


You are absolutely correct in your understanding. I mistook it for software engineers for which 60 pointers are still waiting from Dec12 and only 65 pointers have been called so far.


----------



## zain.haq (Sep 5, 2016)

I am in.
EOI submitted: Aug 01, 2016
Subclass: 189
Points: 60
Category: Software Engineer


----------



## caliboy89 (Sep 5, 2016)

*EOI with 60 points for Software Engineer*

I lodged EOI (189) with 60 points on August 1st for software engineer. When can I expect invitation?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rahulpop1 said:


> 14th and 28th September
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Was it announced? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Was it announced?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Not yet. It will be announced with results of 31st August round. I am telling these dates as I understand how it works. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hello8441 (Sep 1, 2016)

abin said:


> You are absolutely correct in your understanding. I mistook it for software engineers for which 60 pointers are still waiting from Dec12 and only 65 pointers have been called so far.


Thanks, so 01 September round was announced for some specific occupation only???? 
as i did not see any invitation for 60 points, and SC189 for which back log was almost cleared in 17 august round (only 2 days lag) and EOI invitation was being issued for current submissions.


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

hello8441 said:


> Thanks, so 01 September round was announced for some specific occupation only????
> as i did not see any invitation for 60 points, and SC189 for which back log was almost cleared in 17 august round (only 2 days lag) and EOI invitation was being issued for current submissions.


Mostly 65 pointers were invited in this round. Also IT and software guys were invited for most of the seats. It will be even out in the next rounds.
I guess there was some fault in the system due to which pro rata weren't followed.


----------



## anurag.vashist (Mar 28, 2016)

caliboy89 said:


> I lodged EOI (189) with 60 points on August 1st for software engineer. When can I expect invitation?


You need to wait. It will take at least couple of months to clear backlog for people who are infront of you. But hopefully you will get it if everything goes as projected.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Can any one guess when will the software engineer eoi189 for 60 pointers will start to be cleared off ? Its pending from dec 12th.

Any idea ?


----------



## julijose (Jul 26, 2016)

I have submitted EOI for Software Engineer on 1st Week of March with 60 points. When can I expect an invitation?


My Details
Software Engineer - 261313
ACS Skill Assessment +ve
Points 60
EOI Submitted: 5 March 2016
Visa Class: 189
Location: India


----------



## imrankhanthk (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi,
I have submitted my 189 EOI with following details:-

Date of Effect : 5th September -- with 60 points
Occupation : Mechanical Engineer (233512)

When can i expect invitation ? plz share ur experience.


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

julijose said:


> I have submitted EOI for Software Engineer on 1st Week of March with 60 points. When can I expect an invitation?
> 
> 
> My Details
> ...


Hi julijose,
Mine is also same case I have submitted on 23rd March 2016 with 60points 261313.
Do let me know if u get invited.

Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS_Prime Camera Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## warrenpat1987 (Jul 26, 2016)

I've just submitted my EOI claiming 75 points. Hope I get an invitation in the upcoming round :fingerscrossed:


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

suppala.sudhir said:


> Hi julijose,
> Mine is also same case I have submitted on 23rd March 2016 with 60points 261313.
> Do let me know if u get invited.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS_Prime Camera Edition using Tapatalk


I submitted on Feb 17 2016 with 60 points and yet to receive the invitation. Let me know if you receive .


----------



## fahim_shahid (May 31, 2016)

I am hoping to get invitation in next round. I already have AFP police clearance certificate issued on 2nd june 2016. How long is this certificate valid?


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

fahim_shahid said:


> I am hoping to get invitation in next round. I already have AFP police clearance certificate issued on 2nd june 2016. How long is this certificate valid?


It's good for 12 months.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

warrenpat1987 said:


> I've just submitted my EOI claiming 75 points. Hope I get an invitation in the upcoming round :fingerscrossed:


Those points will make sure u get the invite in next round.

Meanwhile arrange the docs required for visa processing stage. All the best.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

fahim_shahid said:


> I am hoping to get invitation in next round. I already have AFP police clearance certificate issued on 2nd june 2016. How long is this certificate valid?


As per the DIBP the certificate is valid for 12 months


----------



## warrenpat1987 (Jul 26, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> warrenpat1987 said:
> 
> 
> > I've just submitted my EOI claiming 75 points. Hope I get an invitation in the upcoming round
> ...



Thanks mate. Yep all my documents have been arranged for.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

warrenpat1987 said:


> Thanks mate. Yep all my documents have been arranged for.


Great!! Sept 14 should be the next 189 round.


----------



## Din007 (Feb 13, 2016)

following


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Manan008 said:


> hello8441 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, so 01 September round was announced for some specific occupation only????
> ...



Guys are you saying that 65 pointers upto date have been invited in software engineering category? Please can someone confirm. If that is the case then can we expect 60 backlog to be cleared out starting from December?. This is giving glimpse of hopes for 60 pointers. Can someone please confirm? 

Regards, 
Balaji K


----------



## suhas_sm (Aug 9, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> Guys are you saying that 65 pointers upto date have been invited in software engineering category? Please can someone confirm. If that is the case then can we expect 60 backlog to be cleared out starting from December?. This is giving glimpse of hopes for 60 pointers. Can someone please confirm?
> 
> Regards,
> Balaji K


65 pointers up to 17th August were invited in the last round -- 1st September.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

julijose said:


> I have submitted EOI for Software Engineer on 1st Week of March with 60 points. When can I expect an invitation?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not too soon, 65 pointers almost cleared up... Then 60 pointers will begin to get invited.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Is new invitation round is going on today?
or 14 th


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

KasunTharaka said:


> Is new invitation round is going on today?
> or 14 th


I'm guessing it'll be next week since they just sent invites last week. They usually hold invitation rounds every other wednesday.


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon (Sep 10, 2015)

Have been subscribed to multiple threads, hope to get invite with this thread. 
Thanks for starting this.


----------



## Jeeva99 (Aug 16, 2016)

Subscribing..


----------



## Nickooh (Sep 7, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Any chance for 70 points Accountant for the 1st Sept round? 

my updated DOE is 01/09/16


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

Nickooh said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Any chance for 70 points Accountant for the 1st Sept round?
> 
> my updated DOE is 01/09/16




No. There is one month of backlog. You can check skillselect to get this information


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

I wonder when they will update Skill Select to show the next invitation round. Is it normal to take this long between updates? Do you think the next invite will be September 14th?

Really praying I get an invite on the next round!


----------



## warrenpat1987 (Jul 26, 2016)

Hey guys, does anyone on here know when would DIBP updated results from the previous invitation round (31st August) and also announce dates for the next round?


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> I wonder when they will update Skill Select to show the next invitation round. Is it normal to take this long between updates? Do you think the next invite will be September 14th?
> 
> Really praying I get an invite on the next round!




Sometimes they don't even update until after the next round. It is really annoying. The next round is likely to be September 14 as they usually try to space two weeks between rounds. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> I wonder when they will update Skill Select to show the next invitation round. Is it normal to take this long between updates? Do you think the next invite will be September 14th?
> 
> Really praying I get an invite on the next round!


yep invites happening on Wednesday...since didnt happen 0n 7th so now will happen on 14th....
They generally update on next wedneday or tuesday after the invite.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

warrenpat1987 said:


> Hey guys, does anyone on here know when would DIBP updated results from the previous invitation round (31st August) and also announce dates for the next round?


Ideally they should update just before the round. Sometimes they may delay in updating their website.


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

Manan008 said:


> yep invites happening on Wednesday...since didnt happen 0n 7th so now will happen on 14th....
> They generally update on next wedneday or tuesday after the invite.


Ok, that's what I was thinking. From what I've seen, teachers are invited the first round after submitting the EOI. So, here's hoping I get the same!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi Experts,
I want to obtain a letter from Mumbai University certifying that my spouse has completed her degree education in English in order provide evidence of functional english for 189 dependent.

When I called up the university they responded saying that they do not provide such letters.

Can anyone help me who has got a similar letter from Mumbai university for the same?

Regards,
Brane


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Brane said:


> Hi Experts,
> I want to obtain a letter from Mumbai University certifying that my spouse has completed her degree education in English in order provide evidence of functional english for 189 dependent.
> 
> When I called up the university they responded saying that they do not provide such letters.
> ...


Just replied to you on other thread. Just head to the collage ur partner studied at request for the same.


----------



## tan011 (Jun 29, 2016)

Accounting doe 20th August 
70 points
Should I expect invitation next round or later?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

tan011 said:


> Accounting doe 20th August
> 70 points
> Should I expect invitation next round or later?


Hopefully this round else the following one. As of today the results show the cut off is 70 which u are and the date is 29 June. we can confirm once the DIBP updated their website


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Guys who have multiple EOIs submitted for 189 and 190 different states please withdraw any inactive EOIs if you receive your ITA from any Subclass and wish to proceed with it. 

Doing this will help other applicants who are waiting for Invitations. Thank you.


----------



## shivli (Jul 7, 2016)

Friends, 65 points software engineer EOI doe 7th September, roughly when can I expect invite?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shivli said:


> Friends, 65 points software engineer EOI doe 7th September, roughly when can I expect invite?




Next round. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shivli (Jul 7, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## pravink (Jan 25, 2016)

M in!


----------



## pravink (Jan 25, 2016)

Brane said:


> Hi Experts,
> I want to obtain a letter from Mumbai University certifying that my spouse has completed her degree education in English in order provide evidence of functional english for 189 dependent.
> 
> When I called up the university they responded saying that they do not provide such letters.
> ...


Does her degree final year marksheet has the "Medium of Instruction: English"? then u will not require separate certificate for medium of instruction. And if it is not on the marksheet then university is liable to give u that certificate.


----------



## Optimist_pk (Sep 8, 2016)

*Sep 2016 EOI Invitation rounds*

Hi All, Is there any idea when DIBP is conducting SC189 EOI invitation rounds in Sep 2016


----------



## Optimist_pk (Sep 8, 2016)

*Expected Dates of SC 189 EOI invitation rounds in Sep 2016*

Hi All,

Is there any idea when are the SC 189 EOI invitation rounds expected in Sep 2016 by DIBP. At their skill select website the details reflecting are till Aug 2016 

Looking forward


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

Optimist_pk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is there any idea when are the SC 189 EOI invitation rounds expected in Sep 2016 by DIBP. At their skill select website the details reflecting are till Aug 2016
> 
> Looking forward


probably 14 28 sept


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

These 5 days will be really long.. Especially for all 60 pointers.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon (Sep 10, 2015)

rahulpop1 said:


> These 5 days will be really long.. Especially for all 60 pointers..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doubtful for the 60 pointer incase of Jobcode-2613, because, the till last month, only 65 points were called ..I am also in the 60 points waiting for some miracle in this month


----------



## rahmukh (Sep 8, 2016)

Awesome stuff guys! I have just joined this forum. Anyone has any idea if ICT BA, 65,EOI 20th July 2016 stands a chance or if anyone received invite with these pointers?


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

FlytoAustraliaSoon said:


> Doubtful for the 60 pointer incase of Jobcode-2613, because, the till last month, only 65 points were called ..I am also in the 60 points waiting for some miracle in this month




Backlog is not that big as it was since last 5-6 months. This round should cover it up. Let's see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

rahmukh said:


> Awesome stuff guys! I have just joined this forum. Anyone has any idea if ICT BA, 65,EOI 20th July 2016 stands a chance or if anyone received invite with these pointers?


65 pointers being called not sure where the backlog stands. Once dibp ipl dares their website we ll have a clue and predict. Tell then wait and watch. Cheers


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

warrenpat1987 said:


> I've just submitted my EOI claiming 75 points. Hope I get an invitation in the upcoming round :fingerscrossed:




75 points is good stuff , hope you get it ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

aurora.a said:


> No. There is one month of backlog. You can check skillselect to get this information
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




1 month isn't that bad . I read in news that there are years of backlog . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

How about the chances of getting invitation for mechanical engineering occupation with 60 points

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## humbertomn (Aug 31, 2016)

Quick Hint: I had my IELTS results a few weeks ago and had 7 or 7.5 in all except writing which I got 6, so I had 0 points for english. I was really upset as the exam was not hard at all. So I booked the PTE exam, had it yesterday in Sydney and woke up this morning to maximum scores (and I did not prepare at all for this one).

So for people trying to speed up the process and think they have good english skills, go for PTE. It's a little bit more technical than IELTS, but I think it is a much more fair exam that tests your english in a more "real" way.

Jumped from competent english (0 points) to superior english (20 points), and I have to say I don't have a perfect english at all (I have a funny accent and pronunciation), but I have been working in Australia for a while 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

commie_rick said:


> 1 month isn't that bad . I read in news that there are years of backlog .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




One month of backlog for 70 point accountant eois. For 65 and 60s, it is years


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

jeyam_555 said:


> How about the chances of getting invitation for mechanical engineering occupation with 60 points
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Very high.


----------



## rakeshpawali (Sep 9, 2016)

Hi All
Just joined the forum.
EOI submitted on 23rd August 
Points 65
Software Engineer
Any idea when can I expect the invitation?


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

blackrider89 said:


> Very high.


Thanks, hopefully expecting to get it in the next round

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> Thanks, hopefully expecting to get it in the next round
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk




101% chance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

rakeshpawali said:


> Hi All
> Just joined the forum.
> EOI submitted on 23rd August
> Points 65
> ...




On 14th September round. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pleiadees (Aug 7, 2016)

Hi All,
I just submitted EOI today (Sep 9) with 65 points for software engineer (261313). Subscribing.


----------



## mp185113 (Aug 1, 2016)

will 60 pointers from Dec. 2015 will move in the next as 65 pointers are cleared till Aug. 22nd 2016 ?

Any idea on what might be count of 60 pointers from December 2015 till date ?


----------



## mp185113 (Aug 1, 2016)

*will 261313 60 pointers start in the next invitation round ?*



mp185113 said:


> will 60 pointers from Dec. 2015 will move in the next as 65 pointers are cleared till Aug. 22nd 2016 ?
> 
> Any idea on what might be count of 60 pointers from December 2015 till date ?


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

Its getting really annoying now. When will they update the website ? Their IT departments really needs a kick in the ass.


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon (Sep 10, 2015)

*60 pointers will be pushed further as increase in 65 pointers *



mp185113 said:


> mp185113 said:
> 
> 
> > will 60 pointers from Dec. 2015 will move in the next as 65 pointers are cleared till Aug. 22nd 2016 ?
> ...


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon (Sep 10, 2015)

*Sept 14? how ?*



rahulpop1 said:


> On 14th September round.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


where did you get the date Sept 14 ?. I don't still see it in the skillselect website.


----------



## akshaym390 (Jun 29, 2016)

Any news on when the results for the 1st Sep round will be out?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

akshaym390 said:


> Any news on when the results for the 1st Sep round will be out?


Early next week incase the website is not updated by tomorrow as we have round scheduled for next Wednesday.


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Early next week incase the website is not updated by tomorrow as we have round scheduled for next Wednesday.


Tomorrow is Saturday and its off in Australia. Currently its 4.00 pm in Australia and dibp working hours are from 9-5.. So they have1 hour to update their website. Else it will be updated on Monday.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Manan008 said:


> Tomorrow is Saturday and its off in Australia. Currently its 4.00 pm in Australia and dibp working hours are from 9-5.. So they have1 hour to update their website. Else it will be updated on Monday.


Oh right Saturday dint realise that. Ideally the website is updated first thing in the morning. So the website should be updated next week hopefully.


----------



## thisispuru$ (Aug 15, 2016)

Subscribing..

Submitted EOI yesterday with 70 points.. 

Looking forward to get invite in Sep 14th pick..


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

thisispuru$ said:


> Subscribing..
> 
> Submitted EOI yesterday with 70 points..
> 
> Looking forward to get invite in Sep 14th pick..


Hope you're not 2613**


----------



## hello8441 (Sep 1, 2016)

DIBP IT guys are really too slow, disappointed by the responce.
First the invi system malfunctioned then the update takes too much time....


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

Ruined our weekend :3


----------



## hello8441 (Sep 1, 2016)

Someone here on forum checked from DIBP for 01 sep 2016 round when it was missed on 31 august 2016.
Can some one again check for the next round on email ...I dont have any email id for DIBP.
Otherwise 14 & 28 dates are only linear prediction and not confirmed.


----------



## deepak12 (Jun 19, 2016)

Just Submitted my EOI with 60 points for 261313-Software Engineer. Looks there is long queue for 60 pointers. People are still waiting since Dec'2015.


----------



## Tejvir Singh (May 22, 2016)

hello All,

i am new here,i submitted EOI on 28th Aug for 31st Aug round with 65 points under 189 for 233513: Production or Plant Engineer.

I see invitation is mainly for other occupation even profiles with 60 points were invited. does anyone know how it works? Do they take all occupation and filter as per points or choose few specific and grant invitation to them only?


Status: Awaiting for invitation
ANZSCO:233513: Production or Plant Engineer
EOI Submitted: 28th Aug 2016
EOI Date of Effect: Subclass 189 (65 points) ; Subclass 190 (70 points)


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon (Sep 10, 2015)

USI said:


> Hope you're not 2613**


Why are you saying this ? I was thinking 60 points for "2613" is going to be in sept ? do you disagree ?


----------



## sphider (Jul 12, 2016)

hello8441 said:


> Someone here on forum checked from DIBP for 01 sep 2016 round when it was missed on 31 august 2016.
> Can some one again check for the next round on email ...I dont have any email id for DIBP.
> Otherwise 14 & 28 dates are only linear prediction and not confirmed.


Keep calm and don't start annoying the folks at DIBP.  You can't change invitation rounds anyways and with 60 points you might need to wait a few months.


----------



## taga (Mar 9, 2016)

deepak12 said:


> Just Submitted my EOI with 60 points for 261313-Software Engineer. Looks there is long queue for 60 pointers. People are still waiting since Dec'2015.


It is very likely that you can achieve 79 from PTE if you prepare a little bit more and give it another try. Otherwise your wait may be around one year.


----------



## australianexpat2015 (Aug 15, 2015)

*Subscribing*

I updated my EOI with 70 points for subclass 190 on 07/09/2016
and 65 points for subclass 189 on 09/09/2016.


----------



## hello8441 (Sep 1, 2016)

sphider said:


> Keep calm and don't start annoying the folks at DIBP.  You can't change invitation rounds anyways and with 60 points you might need to wait a few months.


For software engineer you hav to wait a few months with 60 points, but other engineering occupation like mine its not the case so.
Dont misguide anyone please


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

FlytoAustraliaSoon said:


> Why are you saying this ? I was thinking 60 points for "2613" is going to be in sept ? do you disagree ?


As a 60 pointer waiting since Jan, I was hoping hoping he isn't 2613 coz he is a 70 pointer.


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

tk123 said:


> 101% chance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Buddy

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## staokeer (Sep 7, 2016)

Believer269 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm calling all the fellows who are seeking invitations in September 2016 rounds.


Hi guys, 
Submitted the EOI on 8/Sep/16 and waiting for the invite. 

Cheers


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

staokeer said:


> Hi guys,
> Submitted the EOI on 8/Sep/16 and waiting for the invite.
> 
> Cheers


points and job code plz?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Hello All, 

Pls update your signature with points break down. You can also update ur case on immitracker. Thanks.


----------



## simplytuff (Sep 2, 2016)

Tejvir Singh said:


> hello All,
> 
> i am new here,i submitted EOI on 28th Aug for 31st Aug round with 65 points under 189 for 233513: Production or Plant Engineer.
> 
> ...



I am exactly in same scenario as you are, should have gotten an invite on 1st September, dont know how invites work


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Navdeep7838977555 said:


> I applied EOI on 1st September with 60 point for 263111....when can I hope the invitation.


Haven't u submitted 190 yet?


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora (Sep 11, 2016)

*Dates for Sep'16 Invitation ?*

What are the dates for Sep'16 invitation, believe it would e 14th Sep and 28th Sep - any clue ?

Also if anyone knows about the EOI invite once the invitation round is done .. does the EOI goes to the applicable aspirants on the same day or does it take a while ?

Status: Awaiting for State Nomination / ITA
ANZSCO: 261112 - ICT System Analyst
Points breakdown: Age: 25 ; Education: 15 ; IELTS: 10; Employment: 15 (ACS)
EOI Submitted: 26th Aug'16
EOI Date of Effect: Subclass 189 (65 points) ; Subclass 190 (65+5 points): Victoria
Nomination Received: : xx


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

Eagerly Awaiting for Sep 14 ?
4 days looks like a long wait....
:eyebrows:


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Navdeep7838977555 said:


> I applied EOI on 1st September with 60 point for 263111....when can I hope the invitation.


60 pointer for 263111 will take time. Try to apply under State Sponsorship.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Eagerly Awaiting for Sep 14 ?
> 4 days looks like a long wait....
> :eyebrows:


all the best. Those are the scores everyone would love to have.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Eagerly Awaiting for Sep 14 ?
> 4 days looks like a long wait....
> :eyebrows:


Buddy with your score you don't need to wait any further. Get your docs ready and prepare for take off. Also show some love for applicants with lesser points who are highly dependent on statesponsorship. Please withdraw your 190 EOI coz this Tuesday you'll be invited. You're :welcome:!


----------



## pradeep78_agg (May 26, 2014)

*Queries on Applying under skilled independent visa (subclass 189)*

Hi,

I am new to the forum, would appreciate some help on the following points.

I am having 65 points as per the points calculator as follows:

Age : 38 years (Points 25)
English language ability : (Points 10) Yet to appear in PTE, targeting 65+ in all subjects
Skilled employment in India: (Points 15) in skilled employment more than 10 years
Qualifications: Points (Points 15) Chartered Accountant, ICAI India, assessment yet to be done

Total 65 points

Questions:

I have only 1 year left (Date of Birth 24-SEP-1978), thereafter will loose points on age.

I still have to start the procedure, Will I be able to complete the procedure in this 1 year time ? Please advise how should I proceed keeping strict timeline I have ?

Also, Can anyone please confirm my qualifications points (15) above, I am a CA from INDIA and will be applying in Accountant category.

Regards,
Pradeep


----------



## Believer269 (Aug 6, 2016)

Does anyone know why DIBP hasn't updated 1st Sep results on their website and announced next invitation rouns dates yet?


----------



## urooj (Jul 21, 2016)

Guys when is the next invitation round? 

2212 external auditor 
EOI 31 AUG 2015 
POINTS 60
UPDATED POINTS TO 65 MARCH 2016


----------



## tan011 (Jun 29, 2016)

pradeep78_agg said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to the forum, would appreciate some help on the following points.
> 
> ...


65 is not safe mate.,but if you score 79+ in Pte in all bands, then your point will be 70+ which is needed now. First you should finish Pte , then within 6 month you can get pr if all of points claim is valid


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Believer269 said:


> Does anyone know why DIBP hasn't updated 1st Sep results on their website and announced next invitation rouns dates yet?


They are no specific timelines for these results. They usually post the results before the next round. So they might update it on 12th Sept


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

urooj said:


> Guys when is the next invitation round?
> 
> 2212 external auditor
> EOI 31 AUG 2015
> ...


As per the trend the rounds are expected to take place on 14 & 28 Sept.


----------



## vicalej (Aug 31, 2016)

simplytuff said:


> I am exactly in same scenario as you are, should have gotten an invite on 1st September, dont know how invites work


Hi, my case is similar, except that I updated my EOI on September 1st. Let's cross fingers and we all get the invitations this month.

Please, If anyone of you gets the ITA, post it here. Thanks.



IELTS:10
Age:30
Occupation and experience: 25
Production o Plant Engineer
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

*Query on form 80*

Hi experts,
Please find the below queries pertaining form 80 below
1. Do I need to submit any relationship documents for my parents who are neither included in my visa application nor are travelling to Australia with me? If yes, then what all documents are needed?
2. I was on at an international location for 11 months and 20 days? Will I require pcc from that country?

Please help

Regards,
Brane


----------



## Optimist_pk (Sep 8, 2016)

simplytuff said:


> I am exactly in same scenario as you are, should have gotten an invite on 1st September, dont know how invites work


Hi All,

I have updated my EOI for 261311 for 189 with 65 points on 2nd Sept 2016. What are the chances of getting invitation in upcoming Rounds of Sep 2016

EOI Submitted : 02-Sep-2016 (261311 - 65 Points)


----------



## Optimist_pk (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi All,

I have updated my EOI for 261311 for 189 with 65 points on 2nd Sept 2016. What are the chances of getting invitation in upcoming Rounds of Sep 2016

EOI Submitted : 02-Sep-2016 (261311 - 65 Points)


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Brane said:


> Hi experts,
> Please find the below queries pertaining form 80 below
> 1. Do I need to submit any relationship documents for my parents who are neither included in my visa application nor are travelling to Australia with me? If yes, then what all documents are needed?
> 2. I was on at an international location for 11 months and 20 days? Will I require pcc from that country?
> ...



1) If they aren't traveling then no documents are required.
2) Not required. You can refer to this  https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Char  

"For the Australian Government to determine whether you are of good character, you might be asked to provide police certificates for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more, over the last 10 years, since turning 16 years of age."


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> 1) If they aren't traveling then no documents are required.
> 2) Not required. You can refer to this  https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Char
> 
> "For the Australian Government to determine whether you are of good character, you might be asked to provide police certificates for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more, over the last 10 years, since turning 16 years of age."


Thanks for the quick help


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Brane said:


> Thanks for the quick help


Some cases, they have requested PCC even for 6 months also. It depends on CO as well. But if needed they may ask. I would say in my opinion if it is USA better get pcc, since it takes atleast 3 months to get fbi identity summary check. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## cathys (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi 

I am new to this site. I have applied for 189 visa (261313 - Software Engineer ) on july 12, 2016 with 60 points(claiming 5 points for my partner too). I have only scored overall 6 for PTE . Its very hard for me to get 7 for all sections. Now i am having age 32, and will turn 33 on next year (March 14th 2017) so I will loose 5 points and become 55 only. Is there any chance for me to get the invitation before March 14th of 2017?

Or Can I apply for 190 Visa now? My agent told me that for 190 visa 7 bands for IELTS or PTE is compulsory?

Is that right? Could anyone please suggest me.


----------



## Newhere (Aug 13, 2016)

cathys said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new to this site. I have applied for 189 visa (261313 - Software Engineer ) on july 12, 2016 with 60 points(claiming 5 points for my partner too). I have only scored overall 6 for PTE . Its very hard for me to get 7 for all sections. Now i am having age 32, and will turn 33 on next year (March 14th 2017) so I will loose 5 points and become 55 only. Is there any chance for me to get the invitation before March 14th of 2017?
> 
> ...


Best bet is to work on the English bit and try and score at least 10 points there....I'm myself waiting with 60 points since April 2016! Divine intervention can change things around for sure. Good luck.


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

cathys said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new to this site. I have applied for 189 visa (261313 - Software Engineer ) on july 12, 2016 with 60 points(claiming 5 points for my partner too). I have only scored overall 6 for PTE . Its very hard for me to get 7 for all sections. Now i am having age 32, and will turn 33 on next year (March 14th 2017) so I will loose 5 points and become 55 only. Is there any chance for me to get the invitation before March 14th of 2017?
> 
> ...


I do believe you have to score 7 across all bands. Someone please correct me if I am wrong. I would suggest studying for the PTE and really try to get your scores up. Ways to increase your English would be to listen to English radio (news broadcasts) or eBooks, read English books, watch English tv, get the study material for the PTE and really immerse yourself in the language. All of these things will help build your PTE scores.


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora (Sep 11, 2016)

Can someone advise on partners point.

I have a doubt on the same. I mean if someone has to claim partner point (5), does it mean following..

Partner also needs to be from same field (e.g. If I am applying in Business analyst (ict)), does the partner also need to be from one of the ict category or only business analyst.
2) we need to get the education and experience verified by ACS ?


----------



## warrenpat1987 (Jul 26, 2016)

I really hope DIBP updates the list soon. The anxiety and anticipation are driving me insane.


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Guys please check the below link..anyone having any info about it?
http://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage/...mportant-change-points-test-skilled-migration

261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


----------



## Npatel (Jul 17, 2016)

suppala.sudhir said:


> Guys please check the below link..anyone having any info about it?
> Australia announces an important change to points test for skilled migration | SBS Your Language
> 
> 261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
> sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


Hi,
The 5 points are awarded to students who have done PHD or Doctorate degree in australia and also there is new Entrepreneur visa introduced from 10th sept 2016.


----------



## warrenpat1987 (Jul 26, 2016)

Npatel said:


> Hi,
> The 5 points are awarded to students who have done PHD or Doctorate degree in australia and also there is new Entrepreneur visa introduced from 10th sept 2016.


Also for students graduated with a Masters with "Research" not "Coursework" from an OZ University


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Brane said:


> Thanks for the quick help


You welcome. Just be sure on what is thr process in getting pcc front the country u visited reason being I seen a person asked for two pcc from different cities. Hovever they are both in same country. It depends on countries may be buy just have a Google check on what is process. Cheers.


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora (Sep 11, 2016)

Are we sure that we need to arrange PCC for countries (even) if the stay in the same is less than 12 months ???


----------



## hello8441 (Sep 1, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> You welcome. Just be sure on what is thr process in getting pcc front the country u visited reason being *I seen a person asked for two pcc from different cities. Hovever they are both in same country.* It depends on countries may be buy just have a Google check on what is process. Cheers.



The condition for PCC is not "one PCC for each country"??
Do we have to get PCC from each city of same country if someone has lived in multiple cities of same country?? In past 10 years, I have lived 7.5 years in current city of residence, 1.5 years in other city and 1 year in 3rd city. All are in same/one country only.


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

hello8441 said:


> The condition for PCC is not "one PCC for each country"??
> 
> Do we have to get PCC from each city of same country if someone has lived in multiple cities of same country?? In past 10 years, I have lived 7.5 years in current city of residence, 1.5 years in other city and 1 year in 3rd city. All are in same/one country only.




You only get 1 PCC from 1 country. it's that simple


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> Are we sure that we need to arrange PCC for countries (even) if the stay in the same is less than 12 months ???


Ideally u are not asked for it. But certain Co ask so to be be on safe side it's better to be prepared. But ideally as per dibp website it's not required.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

hello8441 said:


> The condition for PCC is not "one PCC for each country"??
> Do we have to get PCC from each city of same country if someone has lived in multiple cities of same country?? In past 10 years, I have lived 7.5 years in current city of residence, 1.5 years in other city and 1 year in 3rd city. All are in same/one country only.


As per dibp one pcc from one country. But like I mentioned I did see a person stating he was asked to submit two pcc as he stayed in different cities which are in same country. It surprised quite a few ppl but take one pcc if yo have lived for more than 12 months in total or above Ina country. If incase Co comes back u can get one else it's good. I'll try to see if I can get that post so I can share it with u folks. I'm just giving heads up on the same and n don't worry guys just take one pcc for one country as dibp states on their website.


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

Its monday and 2.00 pm in aus.. Just 34 hours to invitation ( if they are on 14 sept).Still no updates or invitation dates annouced.. They are getting on our nerves now.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

We have 2 rounds for SEP ( apart from 1st Sep )

14 September 2016
28 September 2016

https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect

Enjoy.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

For 2613,

All the 65 pointers are cleared till 20 August 2016 12.44 pm

189 Quota filled - 1598 out of 5662.

As expected "No Invite for 60 Pointers" - Guess the door will be opened for 60 pointers from 14th or 28th round.


----------



## hello8441 (Sep 1, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> We have 2 rounds for SEP ( apart from 1st Sep )
> 
> 14 September 2016
> 28 September 2016
> ...


Is this trend base guess or do u have any official confirmation from any official website.?


----------



## hello8441 (Sep 1, 2016)

Guys...Official DIBP website update. 
Cheers


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

as expected the rounds are scheduled for 14 & 28 Sept.


----------



## manju_263111 (Aug 29, 2016)

Next invitation rounds are updated in official Website ..!

14th Sept
28th Sept


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

Wow, no 60 pointers were invited at all for the 1 September round? Should I be worried that I won't get an invite this next round? From what I have seen, teachers tend to get an invite in the round following submission of EOI.

What do you all think my chances are of being invited on 14 September, Secondary Teacher with 60 pts?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> Wow, no 60 pointers were invited at all for the 1 September round? Should I be worried that I won't get an invite this next round? From what I have seen, teachers tend to get an invite in the round following submission of EOI.
> 
> What do you all think my chances are of being invited on 14 September, Secondary Teacher with 60 pts?


Is your occupation not under any state sponsorship? Dont loose hope sometime it takes bit longer to hear the good news.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I dont think you need to wait too long, 60 pointers pending list for 2613, Accounts, 2611 are not same for other jobcodes. May be in 14th or 28th you might get.



LadyRogueRayne said:


> Wow, no 60 pointers were invited at all for the 1 September round? Should I be worried that I won't get an invite this next round? From what I have seen, teachers tend to get an invite in the round following submission of EOI.
> 
> What do you all think my chances are of being invited on 14 September, Secondary Teacher with 60 pts?


----------



## abhisheklal04 (Aug 1, 2016)

Guys my acs assesment is expiring in feb 2017, and i am waiting for 189 at 60 points with eoi date on 7 may 16. Do you think i have a chance. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

*?!*

Folks, how many invites were sent in the last round for 2613? Any analysis on this please? Like we a DIBP anticipated DIBP is not restricting to 235/round which is a good thing for long timers. Hope this continues and they show some love for 60 pointers. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

SO in last round pro rata wasnt followed...

2613 Software and Applications Programmers has 237 seats in pro rata but 678 invites were issued to them.

Similarly for 2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts has 62 seats in pro rata but 180 invites were issued.


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

Similarly 2211 Accountants has 104 seats in pro rata but 312 invites were issued to them.

Similarly for 2212 Auditors has 60 seats in pro rata but 165 invites were issued.


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Is your occupation not under any state sponsorship? Dont loose hope sometime it takes bit longer to hear the good news.


I was just worried, as I saw there were no 60 pointers from the last round. But, it looks like they didn't follow the caps on the other codes that are normally capped (2613/2611, etc.). 




hari_it_ram said:


> I dont think you need to wait too long, 60 pointers pending list for 2613, Accounts, 2611 are not same for other jobcodes. May be in 14th or 28th you might get.


Ok, so I shouldn't be too worried. I need the invite this week, or I will have to apply for an extension visa to make it to the 28th invite round. I was told by my immi agent that I should get an invite on the 14th, as my code isn't in the capped ones. Keeping fingers crossed! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

I guess in 14 september rounds they will follow pro rata so people with 60 points (non pro rata occupations will get invited) cause if they stop following pro rata these occupations will fill up in next few months. DIBP ofcouse dont want that.


2211	Accountants 29.12%
2212	Auditors 27.25%
2611	ICT 28.34%
2613	Software 28.22%
2631	Computer 47.83%


----------



## hello8441 (Sep 1, 2016)

Manan008 said:


> I guess in 14 september rounds they will follow pro rata so people with 60 points (non pro rata occupations will get invited) cause if they stop following pro rata these occupations will fill up in next few months. DIBP ofcouse dont want that.
> 
> 
> 2211	Accountants 29.12%
> ...





It was supposed to be followed in last round as well, seems some system bug or may be people pending in backlog of these occupations were really praying more 

Any 34 hours left for next round. Lets hope for the best.


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

hello8441 said:


> It was supposed to be followed in last round as well, seems some system bug or may be people pending in backlog of these occupations were really praying more
> 
> Any 34 hours left for next round. Lets hope for the best.


I guess thats why they are calling so many it professionals and software to fix their bugs. Really a pity.. A country like australia cant manage its system.


----------



## hello8441 (Sep 1, 2016)

Manan008 said:


> I guess in 14 september rounds they will follow pro rata so people with 60 points (non pro rata occupations will get invited) cause if they stop following pro rata these occupations will fill up in next few months. DIBP ofcouse dont want that.
> 
> 
> 2211	Accountants 29.12%
> ...


 
Top 8 most filled Occupations


Occupation ID	---	Description	---	Occupation Ceiling Value 2016-2017	---	Results to date	---	%age filled
2339	---	Other Engineering Professionals	---	1000	---	570	---	57.00%
2631	---	Computer Network Professionals	---	1426	---	682	---	47.83%
2335	---	Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers	---	1539	---	715	---	46.46%
2211	---	Accountants*	---	2500	---	728	---	29.12%
2334	---	Electronics Engineers	---	1000	---	285	---	28.50%
2611	---	ICT Business and Systems Analysts	---	1482	---	420	---	28.34%
2613	---	Software and Applications Programmers	---	5662	---	1598	---	28.22%
2212	---	Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers	---	1413	---	385	---	27.25%


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi folks,
A bit off topic question but could not find similar thread here.
Could someone please advise me if I am eligible for 5 points granted for Aus study requirement. I'm currently enrolled in 2 year FT course BUT due to having an exemption from 3 units have studied 13 units instead of required 16. According to cricos the number of weeks for the full course is 104.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> I dont think you need to wait too long, 60 pointers pending list for 2613, Accounts, 2611 are not same for other jobcodes. May be in 14th or 28th you might get.


Hari,

I am a 60 pointer under software category waiting since Feb 22nd and ready to wait for this whole year. Will I get invited?

Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon (Sep 10, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> Hari,
> 
> I am a 60 pointer under software category waiting since Feb 22nd and ready to wait for this whole year. Will I get invited?
> 
> ...


With the current stats, I see you have 100% chance..


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

In next 2 round 65 & 70 pointers from Aug 20 till Sep 13th will be selected then the attention goes to 60 pointers who are waiting from Dec 2015, I somehow feel its too optimistic to think about your chances as your EOI is Feb 22nd. However, it should be sure shot for round in Oct 2016. I would request you to ignore this Sep rounds fully to avoid disappointments, in case if you get it, its a bouns 



kbjan26 said:


> Hari,
> 
> I am a 60 pointer under software category waiting since Feb 22nd and ready to wait for this whole year. Will I get invited?
> 
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> In next 2 round 65 & 70 pointers from Aug 20 till Sep 13th will be selected then the attention goes to 60 pointers who are waiting from Dec 2015, I somehow feel its too optimistic to think about your chances as your EOI is Feb 22nd. However, it should be sure shot for round in Oct 2016. I would request you to ignore this Sep rounds fully to avoid disappointments, in case if you get it, its a bouns




The cutoff for 65 pointers 26111* is around 25/08. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora (Sep 11, 2016)

*Supporting fa ts ?*



andreyx108b said:


> The cutoff for 65 pointers 26111* is around 25/08.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And how do you support your statement sir ?, I mean on what basis you concluded this ??


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

This will bring a big shock and moment of happiness to all 26111* , however, this cut off for 65 pointers 26111* is 

2611	ICT Business and ​System Analysts	65	25 April 2016 11.22 am



andreyx108b said:


> The cutoff for 65 pointers 26111* is around 25/08.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi All,

Why there were no invitations for who has 60 points in 1st September round.
Any reason?

Please clarify if this is normal as i am one of with 60 points for 489.

Thank you.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

You either need to add a signautre or state your timeline with JOB code and other things to get your clarifications cleared.

60 pointers for 2613, 26111* have not yet invited due to lots of 65 and 70. Moreover, 489 is the least prioity for every round as only 100 EOI have been invited for 489 in last few rounds and 150 EOI planned for Sep 14th and 28th rounds.





dreamliner said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Why there were no invitations for who has 60 points in 1st September round.
> Any reason?
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> And how do you support your statement sir ?, I mean on what basis you concluded this ??




Looking at the data table...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> You either need to add a signautre or state your timeline with JOB code and other things to get your clarifications cleared.
> 
> 60 pointers for 2613, 26111* have not yet invited due to lots of 65 and 70. Moreover, 489 is the least prioity for every round as only 100 EOI have been invited for 489 in last few rounds and 150 EOI planned for Sep 14th and 28th rounds.


Sorry, mine is trade related.. with 342xxxx series job code.




Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## smfaheem (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi All,

I submitted my EOI on 20-Dec-2015 for 261313 (software engineer) with 60 points. When can i expect my invitation? Thanks


----------



## ayinka4life (Sep 12, 2016)

I submitted my EO1 august 4th 2016 for 2339- other engineering professional with 60points when can I expect invitation


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

smfaheem said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 20-Dec-2015 for 261313 (software engineer) with 60 points. When can i expect my invitation? Thanks


Tomorrow if you are lucky, else a round later. Wait for tomorrow my friend.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

If they give more than 150 invities for 189 - 2613 alone

14th Sep round - 100% Chance.
else if
14th Sep round - 70% Chance.
else
28th Sep round - 100% Chance.



smfaheem said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 20-Dec-2015 for 261313 (software engineer) with 60 points. When can i expect my invitation? Thanks


----------



## LeeLatham1985 (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi all, just been reading this forum trying to figure out my chance for an invite on 14th September. My trade is 323211 - fitter. I have 65 points on the PTE (S - 78 W - 84 L - 86 R - 83) so unfortunately missed out by one mark for an extra 10 points! But anyway my visa agent did the EOI on 9th September 2016 and he seems pretty confident I will get an invite but reading this forum I don't share his confidence. He has applied for both 189 and 190 visas. Any feedback would be great!! Thanks


----------



## kari007 (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi,

Little worried with the 1st September results. I applied on 25th August under 263312- Telecommunication Network Engineer with 60 points. Just curious about tomorrow now. Do I have any chances of getting an invite? Not sure how DIBP works? Absolutely perplexed as I was hoping to get an invite on 1st September, but no 60 pointers under that list.


----------



## phani2507 (Oct 21, 2015)

*60 Pointers 261313 wait time form Dec 15 a research*



hari_it_ram said:


> If they give more than 150 invities for 189 - 2613 alone
> 
> 14th Sep round - 100% Chance.
> else if
> ...



Hi mate ,
i submitted EOI on 19th Dec 2015 for 261313 with 60 points

here is the breakdown

Age: 30
Education and Experience:25
Spouse skills :5
English: 0 (tried 3 times but no luck only 6.5 ielts and same in PTE as well  )

but if i observe invitation trend for 261313 60 pointers in 2016 

*in feb 27 2016 last invite got for 60 pointer and they cleared till 12th Dec 2015*

here is the reference :

go to skill select --> invitation rounds--> previous invitation rounds 

now Click on 17 February link and now go the bottom of the page check the cut off points for 261313



check the last table in the webpage


*sadly my EOI lodge date on dec 19 2015 

after feb 27 2016 the cut off for 261313 became 65 and no clue when it would be reduced to 60 * :confused2: 

in latest results also have that tendency please check the old results trend too

go to skill select --> invitation rounds--> previous invitation rounds 

and click on any date after your EOI submission and check what is the cut off !



so i don't know when would be the wait over for 60 pointers in 261313

as we almost crossed 6 months after 17th Feb we may expect it in September16 or on October 16

may god listen our prayers and bless us  


Hope this information helps

i thought of pasting urls but expat forum did not allow me to do that 


Regards,

Phani


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

LeeLatham1985 said:


> Hi all, just been reading this forum trying to figure out my chance for an invite on 14th September. My trade is 323211 - fitter. I have 65 points on the PTE (S - 78 W - 84 L - 86 R - 83) so unfortunately missed out by one mark for an extra 10 points! But anyway my visa agent did the EOI on 9th September 2016 and he seems pretty confident I will get an invite but reading this forum I don't share his confidence. He has applied for both 189 and 190 visas. Any feedback would be great!! Thanks


If your JOB Code recent cut off is in Aug with 60, then you have all the reasons to get the invite by 14th Sep round.


----------



## Fishol_ind (Sep 12, 2016)

Hello everyone...I m new to this forum....I m a mechanical engineer...I submitted my eoi on 2 September with 65 points for 189 ..
My point breakdown 
PTE - 65;67;65;75= 10 points
Age-30 points
Experience= 10 points
Qualification= 15 points
...I m quut worried by 1 Sept results ....what are my chances to get an invite on 14 Sept ????


----------



## LeeLatham1985 (Sep 12, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> LeeLatham1985 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, just been reading this forum trying to figure out my chance for an invite on 14th September. My trade is 323211 - fitter. I have 65 points on the PTE (S - 78 W - 84 L - 86 R - 83) so unfortunately missed out by one mark for an extra 10 points! But anyway my visa agent did the EOI on 9th September 2016 and he seems pretty confident I will get an invite but reading this forum I don't share his confidence. He has applied for both 189 and 190 visas. Any feedback would be great!! Thanks
> ...


Thanks hari, 

Where can I find this info?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Your position seems to be like a baby who is about to see the world in 2 or 3 days. It all depends on how many 65+ pointers are placed between Aug 20th till Sep 13th and how many invites are planned for 2613.

If the 65+ pointers are less than 100 and planned invitations for 2613 are close to 200 - 100% chance for your EOI to be picked. I strongly feel 14th is the day to end your long wait.



phani2507 said:


> Hi mate ,
> i submitted EOI on 19th Dec 2015 for 261313 with 60 points
> 
> here is the breakdown
> ...


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

LeeLatham1985 said:


> Hi all, just been reading this forum trying to figure out my chance for an invite on 14th September. My trade is 323211 - fitter. I have 65 points on the PTE (S - 78 W - 84 L - 86 R - 83) so unfortunately missed out by one mark for an extra 10 points! But anyway my visa agent did the EOI on 9th September 2016 and he seems pretty confident I will get an invite but reading this forum I don't share his confidence. He has applied for both 189 and 190 visas. Any feedback would be great!! Thanks


With 65 points, why 190 Visa?

You can get 189. 

Trade occupation cutoff is 60 points.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeLatham1985 (Sep 12, 2016)

dreamliner said:


> LeeLatham1985 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, just been reading this forum trying to figure out my chance for an invite on 14th September. My trade is 323211 - fitter. I have 65 points on the PTE (S - 78 W - 84 L - 86 R - 83) so unfortunately missed out by one mark for an extra 10 points! But anyway my visa agent did the EOI on 9th September 2016 and he seems pretty confident I will get an invite but reading this forum I don't share his confidence. He has applied for both 189 and 190 visas. Any feedback would be great!! Thanks
> ...


My agent has gone for both looking at the form 189 and 190


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Select the Invitation round tab (3rd tab)

https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect



LeeLatham1985 said:


> Thanks hari,
> 
> Where can I find this info?


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

Same EOI, if you select both 190,189 Then you most probably get invitation only for 190 as it has more score than 65.

Check with your agent if he has submitted multiple EOI. one for 189 and another for 190.

Good luck.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> Can someone advise on partners point.
> 
> I have a doubt on the same. I mean if someone has to claim partner point (5), does it mean following..
> 
> ...


1. It does not necessarily have to be the same occupation but partner skills have to fall under the same SOL or CSOL.
2. yes positive assessment is very much required to claim points


----------



## keyurami (Oct 30, 2015)

kari007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Little worried with the 1st September results. I applied on 25th August under 263312- Telecommunication Network Engineer with 60 points. Just curious about tomorrow now. Do I have any chances of getting an invite? Not sure how DIBP works? Absolutely perplexed as I was hoping to get an invite on 1st September, but no 60 pointers under that list.



Brother I lodge EOI under same category (263312) on 17 Aug 2016 with 60 points and still not got any invitation.

Keyur


----------



## phani2507 (Oct 21, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> Your position seems to be like a baby who is about to see the world in 2 or 3 days. It all depends on how many 65+ pointers are placed between Aug 20th till Sep 13th and how many invites are planned for 2613.
> 
> If the 65+ pointers are less than 100 and planned invitations for 2613 are close to 200 - 100% chance for your EOI to be picked. I strongly feel 14th is the day to end your long wait.



yes Ram,

need to see how much fortunate i am, but they invited 65 pointers till june 27th 16
for aug 17th round
not sure how many are in queue after june 27 - till date .



Regards,

Phani


----------



## LeeLatham1985 (Sep 12, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> If your JOB Code recent cut off is in Aug with 60, then you have all the reasons to get the invite by 14th Sep round.


Yeh I have been looking through the previous invitation rounds and my job code has never been mentioned in the cut off points. I guess I will just have to wait a day like everyone else is to find out!! the only problem I have is that I am currently in Australia on a WHV which runs out on the 23rd September and I am needing this invitation to put me on a bridging visa so that I don't have to leave the country.


----------



## smfaheem (Oct 3, 2015)

phani2507 said:


> yes Ram,
> 
> need to see how much fortunate i am, but they invited 65 pointers till june 27th 16
> for aug 17th round
> ...


The results for Sep 1 round are already updated on Skillselect. The Queue for 2613 has been cleared till 20-AUG-16 for 65 pointers. So now there is some hope for 60 pointers in the coming rounds. I am not sure whether the 60 pointers be invited in tomorrow's round but one thing is for sure that there is not much time left that we start seeing 60 pointers invited for 2613 code. Hope for the best.


----------



## phani2507 (Oct 21, 2015)

smfaheem said:


> The results for Sep 1 round are already updated on Skillselect. The Queue for 2613 has been cleared till 20-AUG-16 for 65 pointers. So now there is some hope for 60 pointers in the coming rounds. I am not sure whether the 60 pointers be invited in tomorrow's round but one thing is for sure that there is not much time left that we start seeing 60 pointers invited for 2613 code. Hope for the best.


hi smfaheem,

Just checked that ,thanks a lot for information. 

lets hope for the best .. and my only concern is can i get invite with English 0 points i.e (Competent English) ?

189 requirement says that competent English is enough , but will they consider ?

as i already facing issue with NSW even i am having 65 points but only competent English 


Regards,
Phani


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

LeeLatham1985 said:


> Yeh I have been looking through the previous invitation rounds and my job code has never been mentioned in the cut off points. I guess I will just have to wait a day like everyone else is to find out!! the only problem I have is that I am currently in Australia on a WHV which runs out on the 23rd September and I am needing this invitation to put me on a bridging visa so that I don't have to leave the country.


I'm in the same position that you are. Mine runs out 17th September. I will extend if I have to, but hoping to get the invite tomorrow night. My immi agent feels confident that I will get the invite. All we can do is wait and keep our fingers and toes crossed. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## LeeLatham1985 (Sep 12, 2016)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> I'm in the same position that you are. Mine runs out 17th September. I will extend if I have to, but hoping to get the invite tomorrow night. My immi agent feels confident that I will get the invite. All we can do is wait and keep our fingers and toes crossed. :fingerscrossed:


Yehhh! I guess that's all we can do. I cant really extend my visa as I didn't get enough evidence for the farmwork I complete and I don't want to put my current EOI in any danger! I wish you luck though and will cross my fingers and toes for you too :fingerscrossed:


----------



## smfaheem (Oct 3, 2015)

phani2507 said:


> hi smfaheem,
> 
> Just checked that ,thanks a lot for information.
> 
> ...


If you have competent english (and you fulfill the points criteria for 189 invitation) then there should not be any problem in getting a 189 invite once they reduce the cuttoff to 60 points. As far as NSW criteria is concerned, they look at lots of things before they invite you.


----------



## rajangarg (Nov 10, 2015)

Want to share a random thought.
Last round was mostly for pro rata and more than 60 pointers and for 2613, there were 678 invites ( around 3 times of 1 round, assumption was for 230). So there may be chances that DIBP will not send any invitations for 2613 in this round. Because they are clearing 65 and more pointers but they are holding it for 60. Dont want to depress 60 pointers, but want to be ready for anything, as me also 60 pointer with 2613, applied on 2nd march


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Fishol_ind said:


> Hello everyone...I m new to this forum....I m a mechanical engineer...I submitted my eoi on 2 September with 65 points for 189 ..
> My point breakdown
> PTE - 65;67;65;75= 10 points
> Age-30 points
> ...


Hopefully you will get invited this round I believe. I am in the same boat with 60 points expecting invite this round

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora (Sep 11, 2016)

Do we know if anyone from August (filing) got the invite as a result of 1st September invitation round resuslts ?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> Do we know if anyone from August (filing) got the invite as a result of 1st September invitation round resuslts ?


Are you referring to any specific occupation code? Definitely someone with 75+ points who lodged even a day before the invitation round must have received the ITA. 

Many Applicants waiting for their ITA use the tracker to find out who got invite with how many points and what was their DOE. You can probably check it out as well. Filter option makes it easy to choose a specific occupation code, month, points etc


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon (Sep 10, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Are you referring to any specific occupation code? Definitely someone with 75+ points who lodged even a day before the invitation round must have received the ITA.
> 
> Many Applicants waiting for their ITA use the tracker to find out who got invite with how many points and what was their DOE. You can probably check it out as well. Filter option makes it easy to choose a specific occupation code, month, points etc


Hi vikaschandra,
The myimmitracker is not showing the filter option after the new GUI changes.. is there something i am missing ?


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora (Sep 11, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Are you referring to any specific occupation code? Definitely someone with 75+ points who lodged even a day before the invitation round must have received the ITA.
> 
> Many Applicants waiting for their ITA use the tracker to find out who got invite with how many points and what was their DOE. You can probably check it out as well. Filter option makes it easy to choose a specific occupation code, month, points etc


>>>

Thanks for the reply, I am looking for 2611* category, I shall try to filter (very new to this platform, hence learning on the move)

Am trying to figure out if there was anyone with 65 score and if he / she filed application in August or on 1st sep itself and if they were through....

Idea is to determine the backlog...

ICT Business Analyst
Points - 65 
189/190 - Filed on 27 August 2016


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Hii. I see in skill select under Sep 1st results that cut off for sc189 is 65. Is that only for 1st Sep round? Or for coming rounds also?

261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

FlytoAustraliaSoon said:


> Hi vikaschandra,
> The myimmitracker is not showing the filter option after the new GUI changes.. is there something i am missing ?


I did check out the tracker tool and found out that it does have the filter option + other enhancements which the tracker team have put together to ease the user experience.

Considering we were having difficulties to find out the filter option and other features i explored and have put this screenshots which should help.. check them out and let us keep each other updated.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> >>>
> 
> Thanks for the reply, I am looking for 2611* category, I shall try to filter (very new to this platform, hence learning on the move)
> 
> ...


Yes i guess Prashant who had DOE 28th August with 70 points received his ITA + there were more 65 pointers who received their ITA mostly having doe from Feb, Mar and April. 

Come join the thread of 2611xx EOI Tracking here


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

suppala.sudhir said:


> Hii. I see in skill select under Sep 1st results that cut off for sc189 is 65. Is that only for 1st Sep round? Or for coming rounds also?
> 
> 261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
> sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


The results are for 1st Sept rounds only.. upcoming rounds are yet to happens hence the results are also to be announce post invitation round. All the cutoff mentioned are for 1st Sept Round


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> The results are for 1st Sept rounds only.. upcoming rounds are yet to happens hence the results are also to be announce post invitation round. All the cutoff mentioned are for 1st Sept Round


Ah Ohk.Thank you for the reply. I was worried as I'm a 60pointer. None of the 60pointers got invited on previous round,this should not happen in tonight's round 

261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

Any predictions which month I will get invite for 2613xx with 60points, EOI was May 30th 2016


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon (Sep 10, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> I did check out the tracker tool and found out that it does have the filter option + other enhancements which the tracker team have put together to ease the user experience.
> 
> Considering we were having difficulties to find out the filter option and other features i explored and have put this screenshots which should help.. check them out and let us keep each other updated.


Yes Vikas, I got it.. Thanks a lot..


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

10 hours & 30 mins to go....
Seems everyone is on a hunt tonight.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NaveenDabas (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi All 
This is my first Post , not much idea about the rules . I submitted my EOI for Visa 189 on 24th august . After some browsing and googling i got to know about the status of 60 Pointers. The backlog is long one for 60 Pointers.I am already working on 457 in Sydney from last 2 years. So i have filled Visa 190 for Nsw this month x. I have 3 questions .

1) What is major difference between Visa 189 and Visa 190 . Can i work for other states ?
2) When should i expect 189 invite (can i expect in Jan - Feb period )
3) Should i accept if i gets 190 invite ( Hope so may be in next 2-3 months ) or should i wait for 189 invite. I am not in hurry , i can wait for 6 months . What you guys will suggest ?? 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PTE - Score: 7
ANZSCO Code - 261313 - Software Engineer
ACS Submitted - 27 th June 2016
ACS Result (+ve) - 8th July 2016
EOI submitted for Visa-189 - on 24th August 2016 with 60 Points
EOI submitted for Visa-190 - on 2nd Sept 2016 with 65 Points
Invitation from EOI for 189 - ??
Invitation from EOI for 190 - ??


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora (Sep 11, 2016)

Where would I find the tracker, any pointers please ?


----------



## DEVRT (Sep 13, 2016)

Dear All,

I am new to this forum.

I have submitted my 189 EOI on 08 Sept with 60 points.My SOL is 233411.
What is the chance of getting invitation in next 14 sept round.
I am completing 33 years so about to loose 5 point before 28 sept round.
Need your valuable reply.
Thanks
ANZSCO Code : 233411 ELECTORNICS ENGINEER
EA SKILS ASSESSMENT (+)VE : 28-JAN-2015
IELTS : 20 AUGUST, L 8,R 7, W6.5,S 6 over all 7
EOI Date 189: 08-SEPT-2016 (60 Points)
EOI 190 NSW UPDATED: 01-SEPT-2016 (65 Points)
EOI invitation 189: 
EOI invitation 190 FOR NSW: 
Visa Lodge : 
CO contact :*

Visa Grant :


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

rahulpop1 said:


> 10 hours & 30 mins to go....
> Seems everyone is on a hunt tonight..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Rahul, do we have an invitation round for 189 on sep 14 tomo ?


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Yes everyone is on a hunt..especially 60pointers of 2613* 😃😎

261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


----------



## magitheboss (Aug 24, 2016)

Submitted EOI for 189 on 8-Aug-2016 .
Engineering technologist 
Points :60 
Can anyone guess when can get invitation for 60points. Any one on engineering technologist got recently? 
Thanks for the details friends 
Mahesh

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk


----------



## akshaym390 (Jun 29, 2016)

magitheboss said:


> Submitted EOI for 189 on 8-Aug-2016 .
> Engineering technologist
> Points :60
> Can anyone guess when can get invitation for 60points. Any one on engineering technologist got recently?
> ...




Same boat as you. EOI submitted on 20th August.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## warrenpat1987 (Jul 26, 2016)

8 hours to go guys. All the best


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

warrenpat1987 said:


> 8 hours to go guys. All the best


Hi Warren, 

Is there a portal or site that has mentioned that there is an invitation round scheduled tomo i.e on sep 12 ? Please let me know. Thank you. 

Also i see you have 75 points. You are definitely going to get an invite in the next round. All the very best


----------



## ash_aus (Jul 27, 2016)

Hello Everyone , 

Subscribing to this link .... 
Applied EOI on 2nd September.Below are my timelines ..any ideas if i would get the invite next round..

All the best to everyone and hope we all can have a wonderful journey!!

PTE (3rd atempt) L/W/S/R 90/90/90/85 (Sep1st)
EOI Lodged (263111 - Computer Network and systems engineer ) -- Sep 2nd
Awaiting ITA....


----------



## ash_aus (Jul 27, 2016)

ash_aus said:


> Hello Everyone ,
> 
> Subscribing to this link ....
> Applied EOI on 2nd September.Below are my timelines ..any ideas if i would get the invite next round..
> ...



Points 65... missed to add


----------



## DEVRT (Sep 13, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi Warren,
> 
> Is there a portal or site that has mentioned that there is an invitation round scheduled tomo i.e on sep 12 ? Please let me know. Thank you.
> 
> Also i see you have 75 points. You are definitely going to get an invite in the next round. All the very best


Dear

Please go to skill sellect website:

u can get below details:

visa subclasses was conducted on 1 September ​2016.

*Next invitation rounds*
Invitation rounds will be held twice a month. The maximum numbers of invitations to be issued in the September 2016 invitation rounds are as follows:

1 September 2016
Visa subclass	Maximum number
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	1400
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	100
1*4 September 2016
Visa subclass	Maximum number
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	1400
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	150
28 September 2016*
Visa subclass	Maximum number
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	1400
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	150
Note: This will not have any impact on state or territory government nominations for subclass 489 - Skilled Regional (Provisional) (state or territory nominated) visas and nominations for these visas can continue as normal.


----------



## warrenpat1987 (Jul 26, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi Warren,
> 
> Is there a portal or site that has mentioned that there is an invitation round scheduled tomo i.e on sep 12 ? Please let me know. Thank you.
> 
> Also i see you have 75 points. You are definitely going to get an invite in the next round. All the very best


Thanks mate. Yep it can be viewed on the skillselect website SkillSelect . Click on the tab invitation rounds


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

DEVRT said:


> Dear
> 
> Please go to skill sellect website:
> 
> ...


Thank you so much


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

warrenpat1987 said:


> Thanks mate. Yep it can be viewed on the skillselect website SkillSelect . Click on the tab invitation rounds


Thank you so much


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora (Sep 11, 2016)

Does this mean that


warrenpat1987 said:


> 8 hours to go guys. All the best


Does this mean that eligible candidates will get invite tonight itself ~ 9 pm IST ?


----------



## warrenpat1987 (Jul 26, 2016)

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> Does this mean that
> 
> Does this mean that eligible candidates will get invite tonight itself ~ 9 pm IST ?


Yep that's correct. The invitation round will run at 12 am Canberra time.


----------



## ash_aus (Jul 27, 2016)

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> Does this mean that
> 
> Does this mean that eligible candidates will get invite tonight itself ~ 9 pm IST ?


I am guessing we might have a idea by about tomorrow 12 PM IST...


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Its 7.30PM IST 



ash_aus said:


> I am guessing we might have a idea by about tomorrow 12 PM IST...


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi Rahul, do we have an invitation round for 189 on sep 14 tomo ?




Yes. In India it's today at 7:30 PM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

rahulpop1 said:


> Yes. In India it's today at 7:30 PM
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Rahul


----------



## Leonidas1985 (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi, Trust you all are well. 

Some Advice

EOI Points 65
Early Childhood
Date of EOI was 24/08/2016

Haven't received any news from the 01/09/2016 - what are the chances of the 14/09/2016 being good news?


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

Leonidas1985 said:


> Hi, Trust you all are well.
> 
> Some Advice
> 
> ...


You should get an invite on this round. From the looks of things, the 1 Sept round mostly went to those EOIs for the capped skill classes...there was a glitch of some sort. Should be right for this new round.


----------



## Leonidas1985 (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi All,

was wondering if you could let me know what my chances are.

EOI Points - 65
Early Childhood
Date Lodged 24/08/2016
Did not hear for the 01/09/2016

would just like some feed back... 
Kind Regards,


----------



## Leonidas1985 (Sep 13, 2016)

Thank you for your amazing results.

How do you know there was a glitch?

I love to keep informed but can never find much information online. Seems to be hidden by the matrix


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

Leonidas1985 said:


> Thank you for your amazing results.
> 
> How do you know there was a glitch?
> 
> I love to keep informed but can never find much information online. Seems to be hidden by the matrix


You're welcome. By following this thread and looking at the results of the Sep 1 round. Additionally, the system was supposed to do the round on Aug 31st, but there was a problem. So, the round was done on Sep 1st instead. And looking at the results, you can see that the skill areas that are supposed to have a limited amount of invitations actually exceeded those caps and cleared a lot of back logged EOIs for them. Go to SkillSelect and select the Invitation Rounds tab. You can click on the past results and see invites for each of the skill codes. 

Cheers!


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon (Sep 10, 2015)

I request EVERYONE to update THIS thread and the immitraker website as your first priority once you receive the invitation. It will help the people in the queue to plan accordingly.

Thanks in advance..


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Why can't we see the comments on the IMMI trakcer? Admin sir, please look into the issue. I'm sure many are missing the old GUI!


----------



## rahmukh (Sep 8, 2016)

hi Guys, I'm a 65 pointer with ICT Business Analyst 189 EOI filed on 20th July 2016. Looking at the current trend..can some one please tell me if I stand a chance in the next two invite? I feel as per the current trend of Date of effect I should get the invite on 28the September. Fingers crossed..friends, do share your thoughts. Wishing everyone good luck.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

rahmukh said:


> hi Guys, I'm a 65 pointer with ICT Business Analyst 189 EOI filed on 20th July 2016. Looking at the current trend..can some one please tell me if I stand a chance in the next two invite? I feel as per the current trend of Date of effect I should get the invite on 28the September. Fingers crossed..friends, do share your thoughts. Wishing everyone good luck.


I think you may invited in this round.
but i'm not an expert.. will see wht experts say..


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

2 Hours Remaining for next round??


----------



## suhas_sm (Aug 9, 2016)

KasunTharaka said:


> 2 Hours Remaining for next round??


Hopefully  

cheers,
Suhas


----------



## rahmukh (Sep 8, 2016)

Guys, whoever gets invite please tell us the skill and date of effect.


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

Let there be something for 60 pointers.😃😃

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

rahmukh said:


> Guys, whoever gets invite please tell us the skill and date of effect.


Yes plzz...


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

USI said:


> Why can't we see the comments on the IMMI trakcer? Admin sir, please look into the issue. I'm sure many are missing the old GUI!


hey mate was checking the website and found that the comments section is available in the menu.


----------



## imrankhanthk (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi All,

I submitted my EOI - 189 on 5 sept with 60 points, Mechanical Engineer (233512).
1. Any chances to get invite in this 14 sept round or 28 sept round ?
2. How one comes to know that he/she got the invite ? through email or through EOI itself ?
kindly share your experience.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

30 minutes.... layball:layball:layball::clock::clock::clock::clock:


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Fanish said:


> Let there be something for 60 pointers.😃😃
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


yeah.. let there be something for 60 pointers... in 1st sep round not a single invite was given to 60 pointers...

all the best to everyone waiting


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

Best Wish guys..............


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

7 more mins .....😊

261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

5 Mints Remain......:clock::clock::clock:

[ in Canberra ACT(GMT+10) Time ]


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

Best wishes everyone! Here's to invites all around!


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

⌚⌚⌚⌚

261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Who ever recieves invitation please update points eoi date and code

261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


----------



## gaurav716 (Sep 2, 2016)

Anybody Received invite ?

Regards
Gaurav
EOI- 25th Aug
2631*


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Anybody?

261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

TA Daaaa.... 
All the best guyzz..
Whoever received the invitations, plz update here with the breakdown..


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

How long does it take to find out if you've been invited?


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Anybody ?????


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> How long does it take to find out if you've been invited?




You need to check skillselect because the email doesn't come through straight away


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Check SkillSelect account guys. Emails usually get delayed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Another Glitz? Sigh!


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Started Worried now...😚

261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> How long does it take to find out if you've been invited?


In EoI...SUBMITTED will change to INVITED... @ 7.30pm IST


----------



## Leonidas1985 (Sep 13, 2016)

Invited!!! YAY

Date 24/08/2016
Early Childhood
65 points

Best of luck to all


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

rahulpop1 said:


> Check SkillSelect account guys. Emails usually get delayed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still nothing.


----------



## warrenpat1987 (Jul 26, 2016)

Invited yayy !!!!


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Leonidas1985 said:


> Invited!!! YAY
> 
> Date 24/08/2016
> Early Childhood
> ...


Ru under 2613* category?

261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

suppala.sudhir said:


> Started Worried now...😚
> 
> 261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
> sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


Same here.


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

Got the invite guys


Code 233311 Electrical Engineer
EOI Date 17th August
Points 60 THankyou everyone


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Leonidas1985 said:


> Invited!!! YAY
> 
> Date 24/08/2016
> Early Childhood
> ...


Congratz bro..


----------



## simplytuff (Sep 2, 2016)

60 Points 

No invite


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

warrenpat1987 said:


> Invited yayy !!!!


Job code and points please....

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## fahim_shahid (May 31, 2016)

Invited


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

warrenpat1987 said:


> Invited yayy !!!!


not surprised at all as I and many other predicted that you will be invited. congratulations mate


----------



## manju_263111 (Aug 29, 2016)

Hello Guys.. Got the INVITATION.. just checked my Skillselect account  T


----------



## airbatross (Aug 22, 2016)

Invited :)

(60 point Ind Eng applied on 31Aug)


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

fahim_shahid said:


> Invited


Congratulations mate


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

Just checked mine and still no invite. Does it take a little bit of time? I'm really starting to freak out. Sigh.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Manan008 said:


> Got the invite guys
> 
> 
> Code 233311 Electrical Engineer
> ...


congratulations Manan!


----------



## nishesh.koirala (Jul 7, 2016)

ITA Received


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

Hey guys my brother is doing masters in aus. I will got 189 invite today. Can i add him in my application too ?


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

Congratulations to all who got invited !!!

Please share the job code and points as well.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Still no luck for 60 pntrs for 26* job codes  layball:


----------



## thisispuru$ (Aug 15, 2016)

Invited 

261311 - 70 points


----------



## Sidhar (Jul 3, 2016)

Any chance for 261111 - ICT Business Analyst with 65 points this time?


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

KasunTharaka said:


> Still no luck for 60 pntrs for 26* job codes  layball:


Yes no luck for 60pointers 😔😔

261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


----------



## Fishol_ind (Sep 12, 2016)

Invited .... mechanical engineer
Points -65
Pte-10
Education-15
Experience-10
Age-30


----------



## suhas_sm (Aug 9, 2016)

2613 - 65 - 23 August - Invited 

cheers,
Suhas


----------



## warrenpat1987 (Jul 26, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> not surprised at all as I and many other predicted that you will be invited. congratulations mate


Thanks mate Weirdly haven't received the email yet, although the status in Skill select has changed from Submitted to Invited


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

At least did all the 65 pointers in 2613** get invited?


----------



## thisispuru$ (Aug 15, 2016)

Congrats to those who are invited !!!

Please withdraw your EOI for 190 to let others climb the ladder !!!

Thanks


----------



## Fishol_ind (Sep 12, 2016)

Eoi submitted on 2 Sept 2016


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

65 pointers in 2613 seems to have cut off date of 23 August.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Immitracker shows 65 pointers cleared until 24th August 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

No invite to 60 pointers is a big disappointment for those who are waiting from Dec 2015.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Congratulations to all the folks who were invited today. Kindly withdraw your state nominations so it could help others waiting in Q. Thanks and all the best for your future endeavors


----------



## nishesh.koirala (Jul 7, 2016)

Received ITA ..!! Thanks a lot guys


----------



## RKS20 (Dec 18, 2015)

No invite for 60 pointers 
Eoi submitted on 1st Feb 2016 with 60 points. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## akshaym390 (Jun 29, 2016)

Any 60 points engineering technologists invited?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RKS20 (Dec 18, 2015)

Everyone who got invite please also mention their code and eoi date. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora (Sep 11, 2016)

Anyone with 65 points in ICT Business System Analyst (September Filing) got invite ?

I dont see any update in my skillselect account, assuming not my day :-(

==================
Business Analyst 26111*


ACS +ve : 07-Sep-2016
AGE : 25 Points
Language: 10 points
Education: 15 Points
Experience: 15 Points
EOI Submitted 189 : 07-Sep-2016 - 65 points
EOI Submitted 190 : 07-Sep-2016 - 65+5 points
Victoria Application Submitted: 13-Sep-2016

Invitation to apply : Awaited

189 Lodged : ?
190 Lodged: ?
CO Allocated : ?
Grant : ?


----------



## rakeshpawali (Sep 9, 2016)

2613 - 65 - 23 August - Invited


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

So, I guess if it hasn't changed by now, that means I didn't get an invite?


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> So, I guess if it hasn't changed by now, that means I didn't get an invite?




Seems like yes! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

*Recd ITA*

Jus got ITA


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Jus got ITA


Great! Congrats!

Please withdraw your 190 EOIs for the benefit of others. Good luck!


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon (Sep 10, 2015)

is that all for 65.. I was guessing that all the 65 and above will be cleared .. Please update immitracker..


----------



## Sidhar (Jul 3, 2016)

I'm also in your category,didn't see any changes in my Skillselect account...:fingerscrossed:




Jasjeetsingharora said:


> Anyone with 65 points in ICT Business System Analyst (September Filing) got invite ?
> 
> I dont see any update in my skillselect account, assuming not my day :-(
> 
> ...


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora (Sep 11, 2016)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Jus got ITA


How does individual get to know that he has an invite, any auto email from SkillSelect ?

Or do we have to check periodically by logging into the system - manually ?


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora (Sep 11, 2016)

FlytoAustraliaSoon said:


> is that all for 65.. I was guessing that all the 65 and above will be cleared .. Please update immitracker..


Where is the IMMITracker ?

I dont seem to locate it.


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

How long does it take for Skillselect to update? Do we have to refresh the page or something? My agent felt confident I would get an invite. But nothing is there.


----------



## Sidhar (Jul 3, 2016)

The status in your skillselect account will be updated from SUBMITTED to INVITED



Jasjeetsingharora said:


> How does individual get to know that he has an invite, any auto email from SkillSelect ?
> 
> Or do we have to check periodically by logging into the system - manually ?


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora (Sep 11, 2016)

Sidhar said:


> The status in your skillselect account will be updated from SUBMITTED to INVITED


Thanks Sidhar

However, that's half of the answer. Do we get any email from system that we are invited, or do we need to check the system (SkillSelect) manually ?


----------



## suhas_sm (Aug 9, 2016)

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> Thanks Sidhar
> 
> However, that's half of the answer. Do we get any email from system that we are invited, or do we need to check the system (SkillSelect) manually ?


You get email as well.

cheers,
Suhas


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> Thanks Sidhar
> 
> However, that's half of the answer. Do we get any email from system that we are invited, or do we need to check the system (SkillSelect) manually ?


Status changes first and then after sometime you would receive an email. If you had to get invited, you'd have got an email by now. Good luck


----------



## baokar1 (Jul 22, 2013)

Got invited in 189 category


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

Hey guys my brother is doing masters in aus. I will get 189 invite today. Can i add him in my application too ?


----------



## Niti_S (May 9, 2016)

Hi all! 
Got invited for 189! 
ANZSCO: 263312 Telecommunications and network engineering 
Points: 60
EOI lodged on: 25/08/2016
&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora (Sep 11, 2016)

suhas_sm said:


> You get email as well.
> 
> cheers,
> Suhas



Makes sense 

Atleast one can take chill pill and leave it to odds (for next round) and sleep tight...

Congrats to all who got the invite this time, trust and wish the journey ahead (documentation submission etc,) is expedited and you are through....:amen:

Do point me to immitracker - if someone can..

I shall try my hands on that to predict something for self...

Stay blessed... and keep us updated on the best practice - if you come across any...

======== 
Business Analyst 26111*


ACS +ve : 07-Sep-2016
AGE : 25 Points
Language: 10 points
Education: 15 Points
Experience: 15 Points
EOI Submitted 189 : 07-Sep-2016 - 65 points
EOI Submitted 190 : 07-Sep-2016 - 65+5 points

Invitation to apply : Awaited

189 Lodged : ?
190 Lodged: ?
CO Allocated : ?
Grant : ?


----------



## famy (May 16, 2016)

airbatross said:


> Invited :)
> 
> (60 point Ind Eng applied on 31Aug)


plz mention your points breakdown


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora (Sep 11, 2016)

Manan008 said:


> Hey guys my brother is doing masters in aus. I will get 189 invite today. Can i add him in my application too ?


Wake up Sid !!!

Invites are out,,, check if you got it or not...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats to all invited! Please update your details!


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

The new GUI of immitracker is really confusing for me. Can someone tell me how to filter the accounts who got ITA today for 2613 category?


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora (Sep 11, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats to all invited! Please update your details!


Thanks for sharing the link,,, i was looking for this for quite some time


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Lady$Bird said:


> The new GUI of immitracker is really confusing for me. Can someone tell me how to filter the accounts who got ITA today for 2613 category?




Click on burger button and 2nd tab is filter one. Click on that and enter data you want to filter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## famy (May 16, 2016)

Manan008 said:


> Got the invite guys
> 
> 
> Code 233311 Electrical Engineer
> ...


Congratulations! please mention your points breakdown


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

We can see 2613** 65 points moving to at least 1/09/2016.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

*==&gt;189 EOI Invitations for Sep 2016 round &lt;==*



andreyx108b said:


> We can see 2613** 65 points moving to at least 1/09/2016.




Increasing the backlog to 14 days which was 11 days post last round. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Lady$Bird said:


> The new GUI of immitracker is really confusing for me. Can someone tell me how to filter the accounts who got ITA today for 2613 category?


Very easy, select a column ANZSCO - filter by code 261313, 261312, 261311


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

It is till 24th August as per my knowledge.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## warrenpat1987 (Jul 26, 2016)

Fanish said:


> warrenpat1987 said:
> 
> 
> > Invited yayy !!!!
> ...


261313 Software Engineer. 75 points


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Sad to see only 10 days of backlog clearance.


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

WIll someone please answer ?
Hey guys my brother is doing masters in aus. I got 189 invite today. Can i add him in my application too ?


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

Well, I guess I didn't get the invite after all. It's almost an hour past, and my SkillSelect still just says Submitted. So, I guess it's on to the next round. Means I have to extend my current visa and pray that I get invited on the very next round.

So far, looking like mostly 261 codes again. Or were there others with 60 points? Sorry, feeling so dejected, as I was really needing the invite tonight.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Manan008 said:


> WIll someone please answer ?
> Hey guys my brother is doing masters in aus. I got 189 invite today. Can i add him in my application too ?


No, unless he is your... i think: dependent and i think: the only remaining relative.


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> Well, I guess I didn't get the invite after all. It's almost an hour past, and my SkillSelect still just says Submitted. So, I guess it's on to the next round. Means I have to extend my current visa and pray that I get invited on the very next round.
> 
> So far, looking like mostly 261 codes again. Or were there others with 60 points? Sorry, feeling so dejected, as I was really needing the invite tonight.




Yep i got invite on 60 points electrical engineer. Some 60 pointers mechanical and industrial got invite too. Their eoi date was 30 aug... A bit unlucky you are...


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

Looks like a disappointing round for 2613. Currently, the backlog is 14 days, which will make it 1 month of backlog for next round. So, all the invitations for next round will be given to 65 and above pointers. Which means, 60 pointers may never get invited or at least not in near future


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

Congratulations to all who have received the invite.


----------



## akshaym390 (Jun 29, 2016)

Manan008 said:


> Yep i got invite on 60 points electrical engineer. Some 60 pointers mechanical and industrial got invite too. Their eoi date was 30 aug... A bit unlucky you are...




Do they all fall under engineering professionals or do they have separate quotas?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Lady$Bird said:


> Looks like a disappointing round for 2613. Currently, the backlog is 14 days, which will make it 1 month of backlog for next round. So, all the invitations for next round will be given to 65 and above pointers. Which means, 60 pointers may never get invited or at least not in near future


Yes ur right...very disappointing

261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


----------



## baokar1 (Jul 22, 2013)

Received ITA 65 points code developer programmer 2613


----------



## RKS20 (Dec 18, 2015)

Lady$Bird said:


> Looks like a disappointing round for 2613. Currently, the backlog is 14 days, which will make it 1 month of backlog for next round. So, all the invitations for next round will be given to 65 and above pointers. Which means, 60 pointers may never get invited or at least not in near future


All 60 pointers seems to wait for long. By current trend it seems 60 pointers will get invites in november or may b later as 65 and 70 pointers will keep on adding to queue. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

RKS20 said:


> All 60 pointers seems to wait for long. By current trend it seems 60 pointers will get invites in november or may b later as 65 and 70 pointers will keep on adding to queue.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


If 65 and 70 pointers are keep on adding then in November also we cannot expect.

261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


----------



## imrankhanthk (Apr 5, 2016)

airbatross said:


> Invited :)
> 
> (60 point Ind Eng applied on 31Aug)



Congrats...
could u plz share your points breakup ? 
i am mech engg with 60 points but submitted my EOI on 5 sept. no invite yet.


----------



## Chatssy (Aug 31, 2016)

263111. Eoi 29 August got invite ?


----------



## RKS20 (Dec 18, 2015)

suppala.sudhir said:


> If 65 and 70 pointers are keep on adding then in November also we cannot expect.
> 
> 261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
> sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


Yes it may b the case as well so better increase score and gain 65 or 70 points.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Lady$Bird said:


> Looks like a disappointing round for 2613. Currently, the backlog is 14 days, which will make it 1 month of backlog for next round. So, all the invitations for next round will be given to 65 and above pointers. Which means, 60 pointers may never get invited or at least not in near future


layball:layball:layball:layball::mad2::mad2::mad2:
I think u are correct


----------



## famy (May 16, 2016)

Manan008 said:


> Yep i got invite on 60 points electrical engineer. Some 60 pointers mechanical and industrial got invite too. Their eoi date was 30 aug... A bit unlucky you are...


i submitted my eoi on 4 sept electrical engineer 60 points but no invitation in this round


----------



## imrankhanthk (Apr 5, 2016)

Manan008 said:


> Got the invite guys
> 
> 
> Code 233311 Electrical Engineer
> ...


Please share ur points break up dude ?


----------



## suhas_sm (Aug 9, 2016)

imrankhanthk said:


> Please share ur points break up dude ?


Points break up doesn't matter 

cheers,
Suhas


----------



## gaurav716 (Sep 2, 2016)

Anybody with 2631 and DOE date of 25th/26th Aug got invite ?

Regards
Gaurav
EOI - 25th Aug
Job Code: 2631
Points 65


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

Did anyone who filed their EOI September 1st and beyond get an invite? So far, it is looking like it cut off on Aug 31st. And now, the site is down.


----------



## imrankhanthk (Apr 5, 2016)

famy said:


> i submitted my eoi on 4 sept electrical engineer 60 points but no invitation in this round


 think invitation for Mechanical Engineer's, Electrical & Industrial engg with 60 points given ---> whoever submitted their EOI till 02nd sept ......
because i also submitted mine on 5 sept with 60 points (Mechnical engg) but no invite..

hope we will get in next round....


----------



## bullkaly (Aug 2, 2016)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> Did anyone who filed their EOI September 1st and beyond get an invite? So far, it is looking like it cut off on Aug 31st. And now, the site is down.





:mad2:
what do you mean by site is down?


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

bullkaly said:


> :mad2:
> what do you mean by site is down?


I mean, I tried logging into skillselect and it's down. Can't get to it.


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

Ok, it just let me log in again. Still no invite. So sad....


----------



## bullkaly (Aug 2, 2016)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> I mean, I tried logging into skillselect and it's down. Can't get to it.


it's fine.. working for me


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

nishesh.koirala said:


> ITA Received


Congratulations Nishesh


----------



## eddy85 (Aug 2, 2016)

nishesh.koirala said:


> Received ITA ..!! Thanks a lot guys


Congrats

Please share occupation code/date of effect and points

thnx


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

gaurav716 said:


> Anybody with 2631 and DOE date of 25th/26th Aug got invite ?
> 
> Regards
> Gaurav
> ...


Hey Gaurav,

Have you received invite? You r 65 pointers and I feel that u should have got invite?

Thanks

263111 | 189 | EOI: 07 Aug with 60 points | Invite: xx |


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

Congratulations to everyone who received their invites. I guess it just wasn't meant to be this round for me.

Did anyone who submitted their EOI after Aug 31st get an invite?


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon (Sep 10, 2015)

I see the immitracker is being update from most of the people. Request rest of them to update the same . 
Currently, the backlog of 65 pointers are reduced.. I have been tracking this data from past 1 week. the backlog was only 4 .. but looked at it today morning the list grown.. if this trend continues then 60 pointers will hardly have chance to get it..


----------



## eddy85 (Aug 2, 2016)

Any 261111 with 65 points that received ITA today?


----------



## DEVRT (Sep 13, 2016)

Any electronics engineer 233411 got invitation having 60 points ?? Even electronics engineer filled by 285/1000..I could see some ELECTRICAL engr got invitation...


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Manan008 said:


> Hey guys my brother is doing masters in aus. I will get 189 invite today. Can i add him in my application too ?


No i don't think it would be acceptable as cannot be considered as dependent on you.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Lady$Bird said:


> The new GUI of immitracker is really confusing for me. Can someone tell me how to filter the accounts who got ITA today for 2613 category?


Please check this post this should help you figure out

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/11010802-post697.html


----------



## eddy85 (Aug 2, 2016)

Manan008 said:


> SO in last round pro rata wasnt followed...
> 
> 2613 Software and Applications Programmers has 237 seats in pro rata but 678 invites were issued to them.
> 
> Similarly for 2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts has 62 seats in pro rata but 180 invites were issued.


Where did you see that 180 invitations were issued for 261111 in the last round?


----------



## rahmukh (Sep 8, 2016)

Congos guys..anyone with ICT BA 65 pointers with date of effect July 2016 got invited? Why less ICT BA?


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> Congratulations to everyone who received their invites. I guess it just wasn't meant to be this round for me.
> 
> Did anyone who submitted their EOI after Aug 31st get an invite?


Do not worry LadyRogueRayne, U will definitely receive invitation on 28th round.. 
Be positive.


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

You will get an email
Status in skillselect will change to invited


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Apparently with the current trend no luck for the 60 ptrs (261313).
Better to do Try PTE and try to get 20 pts.
Otherwise no hope..


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

Congratulations to all who received an invitation today !!


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Got invited today.
DOE - 28-Aug-16
Occupation - 233512: Mechanical Engineer
Points breakup - Age- 25
Experience - 10
Education -15
Proficient English -10
Total - 60 points

Thanks all for your support. Moving forward to lodge application.


----------



## Zgembo12 (Sep 13, 2016)

Why did they raise all the September 1 to 65 points? 
Any chance of it lowering to 60 points again?
also im going for engineering technologist (other engineering group)

I have 60 points, and i hope it goes back to 60....


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Congratulations to everyone who have received their ITA. 

Note that you would have 60 days to lodge the visa application. Prepare of for funds to pay the fees, gather all the documentary evidences that you would need to support your claims, prepare for medicals, initiate the PCC request..and you are good to go. Best wishes


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations to everyone who have received their ITA.
> 
> Note that you would have 60 days to lodge the visa application. Prepare of for funds to pay the fees, gather all the documentary evidences that you would need to support your claims, prepare for medicals, initiate the PCC request..and you are good to go. Best wishes


Thanks Vikas for your encouraging comments and expert advice which is helping many members to process their application smoothly. Really appreciate your help.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

jeyam_555 said:


> Thanks Vikas for your encouraging comments and expert advice which is helping many members to process their application smoothly. Really appreciate your help.


Another important this for the applicants from India to note that for visa payments (when it includes paying for family) the amount is very hight and the credit card limits might not be adequate to cover the fees + the conversion rate and surcharge. 

Hence most of the applicants are using Single Currency Forex card. 

Get the forex card issued from one of your bank, or Thomas Cook etc with AUD loaded on it. Make sure that you have approximately 100-200 AUD extra added to the card as while payment is done there would be certain surcharge approximately AUD 69 or could be more. 

Visa Fees for Primary Applicant : AUD 3600
Secondary Applicant: AUD 1800 
Child : AUD 900 (each child)

Also note that if you are unable to provide proof of function english capability of spouse either through language test or letter from college which states that the medium of instruction for the course was english then the Primary Applicant would need to pay VAC2 charge which is AUD 4885


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi @vikaschandra, 
Does my dependent spouse need to provide evidence for English ?

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Fanish said:


> Hi @vikaschandra,
> Does my dependent spouse need to provide evidence for English ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


Yes mandatory that is the requirement. as i mentioned in my previous post you have 3 options to prove functional english capability of spouse. see the screenshot from DIBP website (link here for reference)


----------



## Hannan39 (Sep 4, 2016)

Got invited today. 

Chemical Engineer with 60 points.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Hannan39 said:


> Got invited today.
> 
> Chemical Engineer with 60 points.


Congratulations Hannan. Please share your EOI Date of Effect


----------



## lazyPanda (Jul 11, 2016)

---


----------



## Giana (Jul 22, 2016)

DEVRT said:


> Any electronics engineer 233411 got invitation having 60 points ?? Even electronics engineer filled by 285/1000..I could see some ELECTRICAL engr got invitation...


Hi,
Im also Electronics engineer with 60 points...no luck for me this round
There are some 60 pointers from other engineering streams. Congrats all.


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> Got invited today.
> DOE - 28-Aug-16
> Occupation - 233512: Mechanical Engineer
> Points breakup - Age- 25
> ...




Congrats and good luck


----------



## PreetPreet (Sep 13, 2016)

*Business Analysts*

Did any Business Analyst get invited with 65 points on 14 sept?

EOI- 6/6/2016
invitation- ????


----------



## PreetPreet (Sep 13, 2016)

*Eoi*

Hi Guys,
In my skill select account, it says:

*Result:
The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 65 points*

Is my EOI submitted or not... I do not know. Pleases help.


----------



## freibergergarcia (Apr 23, 2016)

Got invited today.

Developer Programmer - 65 points.

EOI submitted: 31/08/2016


----------



## Nikhath (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi , Can someone please tell me if DOE will change if I update my EOI with new ACS details. My current ACS is going to expire soon and I need to update my EOI. Sorry for posting this query in this thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

DEVRT said:


> Any electronics engineer 233411 got invitation having 60 points ?? Even electronics engineer filled by 285/1000..I could see some ELECTRICAL engr got invitation...


What is your Date of Effect. Non pro-rata occupations were invited up to 31/08/2016 it seems.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Nikhath said:


> Hi , Can someone please tell me if DOE will change if I update my EOI with new ACS details. My current ACS is going to expire soon and I need to update my EOI. Sorry for posting this query in this thread.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it will.


----------



## Nikhath (Dec 6, 2015)

blackrider89 said:


> Yes it will.




Is there any alternative for this? Can I leave it as it is until it expires and show the new one when I get the invite? My ACS is expiring on 14th November and my DOE is 30th December 2015 with 60 points in 2613 category. Have been waiting for 9 months for the invite. Looks like I am screwed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gnrcampos (May 19, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> Got invited today.
> DOE - 28-Aug-16
> Occupation - 233512: Mechanical Engineer
> Points breakup - Age- 25
> ...


Congratulations! Does that mean that I should have been invited as well since I have 65 pts and my occupation is within the same 23351x? Mine is 233513 and I can't check it cause my migration agent haven't gotten back to me yet


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

Congrats everyone who got invited.... Its just step 1 of a long tiring process 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NaveenDabas (Sep 13, 2016)

Any chances for 60 pointers for 261313 code ???


----------



## patkylie (Sep 13, 2016)

Anzsco 254418, Got invitation on July 2016 and lodged application on 31/8/2016. Still waiting for assigned CO. 🤔

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## ladesidude (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi,

If the upper right corner says "SUBMITTED", then it is submitted. I understand the wording is confusing. Good Luck!



PreetPreet said:


> Hi Guys,
> In my skill select account, it says:
> 
> *Result:
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

PreetPreet said:


> Did any Business Analyst get invited with 65 points on 14 sept?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Seems like no


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bullkaly (Aug 2, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Seems like no
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


my EOI- 11th may with 65 points. No invitee:mad2::mad2::mad2:


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

For those of us who missed the cutoff for this round of invites, all we can do is wait for the next round and pray that we get invited on the 28th September. I'm right there with you all. My agent said it's hard to predict what will happen. But, now that 60 pointers are cleared up through 31 August, those of us on 1 September should get invites next. Of course, that's not including those pro rata areas. I know I'm dealing with the disappointment. For me, it's going to cost an extra $750US, as I have to extend my current visa to get to the invite so I can apply for the 189. If nothing else, I am looking at it as more time to get my PCCs and all together. I know it's difficult to wait, but we will all get those invites eventually. Just keep up the hope. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Chatssy (Aug 31, 2016)

Got invite 
Code 263111
Points 65
Eoi date 29th August 
Invite date 14th sept


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

Nikhath said:


> Hi , Can someone please tell me if DOE will change if I update my EOI with new ACS details. My current ACS is going to expire soon and I need to update my EOI. Sorry for posting this query in this thread.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi @Nikhath,
I also changed my ACS details since it got expired and the DOE did not changed because the points were same

So conclusion is that if the points gets changed the DOE gets changed else not.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikhath (Dec 6, 2015)

Fanish said:


> Hi @Nikhath,
> I also changed my ACS details since it got expired and the DOE did not changed because the points were same
> 
> So conclusion is that if the points gets changed the DOE gets changed else not.
> ...




Thanks for the response. The information was helpful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahmukh (Sep 8, 2016)

Good Morning guys..can't understand why and how is it possible that people with 65 points in ICT BA with date of effect around May did not get the invite...has anyone got the invite I'm this bracket?DIBP must have played a different game this time..still..hopeful


----------



## mgkarthick (Sep 21, 2015)

DOE will not change if you update your new ACS reference number and ACS date. However, if you change experience date, it might. Hope you got it.




Nikhath said:


> Hi , Can someone please tell me if DOE will change if I update my EOI with new ACS details. My current ACS is going to expire soon and I need to update my EOI. Sorry for posting this query in this thread.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bug3003 (Jul 18, 2013)

vikaschandra said:


> Yes mandatory that is the requirement. as i mentioned in my previous post you have 3 options to prove functional english capability of spouse. see the screenshot from DIBP website (link here for reference)




I also think that in case the dependant takes the test for English (IELTS/TOEFL/PTE-A etc), the date needs to be before the ITA date.
I do not remember the exact thread, but a member of the forum had mentioned that since his spouse took the test after ITA it was not accepted by DIBP


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rahmukh said:


> Good Morning guys..can't understand why and how is it possible that people with 65 points in ICT BA with date of effect around May did not get the invite...has anyone got the invite I'm this bracket?DIBP must have played a different game this time..still..hopeful




I think 65 pointers are waiting since march or so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahmukh (Sep 8, 2016)

Referring immigration tracker website, I saw some one with 65 points date of effect around 17th April receiving an invite..BA


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

NaveenDabas said:


> Any chances for 60 pointers for 261313 code ???


hi Naveen, 

tough luck for 60 pointers , when did u submit your EOI by the way ?


----------



## jiggs (Jan 19, 2016)

Any 60 pointer for 261313 code got invite for 14 sep round?


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

gnrcampos said:


> Congratulations! Does that mean that I should have been invited as well since I have 65 pts and my occupation is within the same 23351x? Mine is 233513 and I can't check it cause my migration agent haven't gotten back to me yet


My gut says that you could have got invite. Only 60 pointers need to wait for 2 rounds for mechanical occupation. Check with your agent. I may be wrong as well

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## NaveenDabas (Sep 13, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi Naveen,
> 
> tough luck for 60 pointers , when did u submit your EOI by the way ?


I submitted on 24th August , i know its long way as people are waiting from dec 2015 , but just wondering about the time frame it will take for me . May be till Feb next year .


----------



## NaveenDabas (Sep 13, 2016)

jiggs said:


> Any 60 pointer for 261313 code got invite for 14 sep round?


Nope ..


----------



## jiggs (Jan 19, 2016)

NaveenDabas said:


> Nope ..


According to statistics , some 60 pointers should have received the invites.

No 60 pointers updated immitracker as well.
Lets wait till evening.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

NaveenDabas said:


> I submitted on 24th August , i know its long way as people are waiting from dec 2015 , but just wondering about the time frame it will take for me . May be till Feb next year .


 looking at the current trend i guess it may take upto 8 months from the time we apply with 60 because there might be way too much backlog of 60 points invitations to clear.. 

Did you get a chance to apply for 190 ? 

what category did u apply for 189 ?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

jiggs said:


> According to statistics , some 60 pointers should have received the invites.
> 
> No 60 pointers updated immitracker as well.
> Lets wait till evening.


hey,

do you have an idea when they would publish the report for the invitation round that happened yesterday ?


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

jiggs said:


> According to statistics , some 60 pointers should have received the invites.
> 
> No 60 pointers updated immitracker as well.
> Lets wait till evening.


I emailed Skillselect to ask if there were any issues with the invitation round last night. I'm actually praying that there was, but I don't hold much hope. Was really counting on an invite last night. But, I know I'm not alone. For me, it's mainly having to put out more money as I'm already in Australia and need to extend my current visa until I get an invite and can apply for the 189. Was really counting on having those work rights. Sorry for venting, but I have been working on this for over a year now. I realize that a lot of others have been waiting a long time for the invite, and I am right there with you. It's hard to be patient when you've been working for this for so long. 

Thanks for letting me vent my frustrations. Your whole life can be put on hold while going through this process. :frusty:


----------



## suhas_sm (Aug 9, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hey,
> 
> do you have an idea when they would publish the report for the invitation round that happened yesterday ?


In a week or two. Last round results were updated day before yesterday.

cheers,
Suhas


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

suhas_sm said:


> In a week or two. Last round results were updated day before yesterday.
> 
> cheers,
> Suhas


thank you suhas


----------



## NaveenDabas (Sep 13, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> looking at the current trend i guess it may take upto 8 months from the time we apply with 60 because there might be way too much backlog of 60 points invitations to clear..
> 
> Did you get a chance to apply for 190 ?
> 
> what category did u apply for 189 ?


Hi 

I applied for 190 for NSW( 60+5) as well. I applied for 261313 ( Software engineer ) .
Any idea what are the chances for 190 ( NSW ) ??


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

NaveenDabas said:


> Hi
> 
> I applied for 190 for NSW( 60+5) as well. I applied for 261313 ( Software engineer ) .
> Any idea what are the chances for 190 ( NSW ) ??


looking at the current trend NSW sends an invite for 190 65 pointers 2613 in 2 months time approximately from the time we apply.

When did you submit your EOI for 190 Naveen ?


----------



## fenz00 (Sep 7, 2016)

rahmukh said:


> Congos guys..anyone with ICT BA 65 pointers with date of effect July 2016 got invited? Why less ICT BA?


The cut-off from previous round for BA ICT 65 pointers was on the 25th April. No one I May, with the same points is invited till now. So July applicants still have to wait a little bit more.


----------



## NaveenDabas (Sep 13, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> looking at the current trend NSW sends an invite for 190 65 pointers 2613 in 2 months time approximately from the time we apply.
> 
> When did you submit your EOI for 190 Naveen ?


Thanks ksrikanthh , I submitted 190 on September 7th . But i heard NSW sends invite based on experience , English and other rankings. Presently i am working in Sydney on Visa 457 , thats why i applied for NSW . Should i accept 190 in case i receive it ??


----------



## LeeLatham1985 (Sep 12, 2016)

Just found out I got the invite from my agent for a 189 visa. Been getting all paperwork together since June 2016 but this last month has been a rush to get al tests in place and plead for vetassess to rush my result (only taken the test on 09/09/16 and got result same day - usually a 2 week wait). Very happy at the moment! In anyone's experience once getting past this point has anyone ever been declines the visa?

Trade - fitter general - 323211

PTE passed 06/09/16 - 10 points
Vetassess passed 09/09/16 - 10 points
Age - 30 points
Trade Experience - 15 points
Total - 65 points
EOI - 09/09/16
ITA - 14/09/16


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora (Sep 11, 2016)

fenz00 said:


> The cut-off from previous round for BA ICT 65 pointers was on the 25th April. No one I May, with the same points is invited till now. So July applicants still have to wait a little bit more.


There appears to be quite a backlog for ICT BA's, Even 65's are not able to make through... Good that cut-off is being 65 as compared to 70 last year (few invitation rounds)...

On way to sneak through is increase your score in language test - if possible (before the ceiling reaches its threshold)

Business Analyst 26111*


ACS +ve : 07-Sep-2016
AGE : 25 Points
Language: 10 points
Education: 15 Points
Experience: 15 Points
EOI Submitted 189 : 07-Sep-2016 - 65 points
EOI Submitted 190 : 07-Sep-2016 - 65+5 points

Invitation to apply : Awaited

189 Lodged : ?
190 Lodged: ?
CO Allocated : ?
Grant : ?


----------



## DEVRT (Sep 13, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Another important this for the applicants from India to note that for visa payments (when it includes paying for family) the amount is very hight and the credit card limits might not be adequate to cover the fees + the conversion rate and surcharge.
> 
> Hence most of the applicants are using Single Currency Forex card.
> 
> ...


Dear Vikas,

Thanks for valuable information sharing by you on this platform.
Regarding functional english I have one query:
What if I want to add my mother,age =64Years and dependent on me.
Stiill I need to pay VAC2 charge or As I read somewehre that dependent more that age =60 need not to prove their functional english.
Appreciate your reply.
Thanks in advance.
Regards


----------



## anurag.vashist (Mar 28, 2016)

NaveenDabas said:


> Thanks ksrikanthh , I submitted 190 on September 7th . But i heard NSW sends invite based on experience , English and other rankings. Presently i am working in Sydney on Visa 457 , thats why i applied for NSW . Should i accept 190 in case i receive it ??



2 month time period is not true. I have been waiting for the invite since 4th June, 2016 for 261312 with 65 points for NSW. 

I know someone received an invite with 65 points in the last round but his experience was more than mine and rest everything was same as mine. So looks like experience play an important role in case of state sponsorship.

I am hoping for an invite in the next round may be.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

anurag.vashist said:


> NaveenDabas said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks ksrikanthh , I submitted 190 on September 7th . But i heard NSW sends invite based on experience , English and other rankings. Presently i am working in Sydney on Visa 457 , thats why i applied for NSW . Should i accept 190 in case i receive it ??
> ...


Thank you Anurag for sharing this info. Good to know that experience is also a key to determine the time for an invite.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

anurag.vashist said:


> NaveenDabas said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks ksrikanthh , I submitted 190 on September 7th . But i heard NSW sends invite based on experience , English and other rankings. Presently i am working in Sydney on Visa 457 , thats why i applied for NSW . Should i accept 190 in case i receive it ??
> ...


Anurag and Naveen - how many years of experience you guys nominated while you submitted the eoi ?


----------



## NaveenDabas (Sep 13, 2016)

So difficult to predict for 190 also ... thanks anurag ..


----------



## cathys (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi All,

I have applied visa 189 for Software engineer(261313 - Software Engineer) with 60 points on July 12 -2016. I have got PTE overall score - 59 (Speaking= 54,writing: 62,reading = 62,listening : 52).
I will lose 5 points for age on next march 2017. I think I wont get 189 visa invitation before that.

Can I apply for 190 visa with this PTE score? Since my agent says that its immpossible.

Can anyone suggest please ??


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> I emailed Skillselect to ask if there were any issues with the invitation round last night. I'm actually praying that there was, but I don't hold much hope. Was really counting on an invite last night. But, I know I'm not alone. For me, it's mainly having to put out more money as I'm already in Australia and need to extend my current visa until I get an invite and can apply for the 189. Was really counting on having those work rights. Sorry for venting, but I have been working on this for over a year now. I realize that a lot of others have been waiting a long time for the invite, and I am right there with you. It's hard to be patient when you've been working for this for so long.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent my frustrations. Your whole life can be put on hold while going through this process. :frusty:




$750 is not a lot of money to extend your visa. Some people on here have paid tens of thousands. Also because you are from the US it's likely you will get approval pretty fast. Did you do your health checks and police checks yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

What is the backlog clearance of 65 pointers in Software category ? What is the status of 60 pointers now ? Guys did anyone get invite for 60 or are there any hopes ? 

Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## anurag.vashist (Mar 28, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Anurag and Naveen - how many years of experience you guys nominated while you submitted the eoi ?


I am claiming 7.1 years. 

The guy who received invite in the last round was claiming around 7.6 Years, however he applied for EOI after me (somewhere in July end or august). So hopefully i am quite close now. Thats why hoping for an invite in the next round. 

This is just a guess since nobody knows the actual parameters based on which you get the invite.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

anurag.vashist said:


> ksrikanthh said:
> 
> 
> > Anurag and Naveen - how many years of experience you guys nominated while you submitted the eoi ?
> ...


Thank you anurag , best wishes for you to receive an invite soon !!


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

LeeLatham1985 said:


> Just found out I got the invite from my agent for a 189 visa. Been getting all paperwork together since June 2016 but this last month has been a rush to get al tests in place and plead for vetassess to rush my result (only taken the test on 09/09/16 and got result same day - usually a 2 week wait). Very happy at the moment! In anyone's experience once getting past this point has anyone ever been declines the visa?
> 
> Trade - fitter general - 323211
> 
> ...


That's awesome! Congratulations! See? I told you that you'd get it. Unfortunately, I did not, as I only have 60 pts and the cut off date was 31 Aug. But I'll be in there on the next round. :fingerscrossed: Just make sure you submit all documents that you did for your Vetassess, your Vetassess certificate, all of your employment letters/verifications, your id documentation, your medical and your PCCs from every country you've lived in for more than 12 months at any given time. And you should be set. The only reason I've seen refusals is for false information or not having enough documentation...or major medical issues. Best of luck to you and so happy for you!


----------



## jasonwkim (Mar 1, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Thank you anurag , best wishes for you to receive an invite soon !!




I am the guy who have 60+5 pointer and got NSW SS.
my experience period is 7yrs 9mths


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

jasonwkim said:


> ksrikanthh said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you anurag , best wishes for you to receive an invite soon !!
> ...


Hi jason, firstly many congratulations on your invite  

So your overall experience is 7.9 and acs deducted 2 years correct? 

Also what was your ielts/pte score when u applied eoi?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> What is the backlog clearance of 65 pointers in Software category ? What is the status of 60 pointers now ? Guys did anyone get invite for 60 or are there any hopes ?
> 
> Regards,
> Balaji K


My status is still SUBMITTED 

Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

aurora.a said:


> $750 is not a lot of money to extend your visa. Some people on here have paid tens of thousands. Also because you are from the US it's likely you will get approval pretty fast. Did you do your health checks and police checks yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At this point, it is for me, as everything has cost a lot more than I budgeted...and even then, I budgeted for extras. That extra $750 wasn't expected...and since I can't work yet, it does put a little bit of a hurt on us. I know it doesn't seem like much and in reality, it's not in the larger picture. Just feeling a bit down over it all, as I was hoping that I was nearing the end of all of this craziness. LOL! But thank you for that, as you actually made me feel better about it. 

I am sending off PCCs now and will do the medicals after I receive the invite to apply. Then, the waiting game. :clock:


----------



## cathys (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi 

R u saying about 189 visa fro software engineer with 60 ponts?


----------



## jasonwkim (Mar 1, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi jason, firstly many congratulations on your invite
> 
> So your overall experience is 7.9 and acs deducted 2 years correct?
> 
> Also what was your ielts/pte score when u applied eoi?




correct! 7.9-2

PTE overall 73 each 65
please check my signature for detailed info.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

jasonwkim said:


> ksrikanthh said:
> 
> 
> > Hi jason, firstly many congratulations on your invite
> ...


Thank you jason


----------



## gnrcampos (May 19, 2016)

Just heard back from my migration agent and got my invitation :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:

Timeline:

English tests:
07/05/2016 - IELTS: L 9.0, R 8.5, W 6.5, S 7.5 
20/06/2016 - PTE: L 83, R 90, W 84, S 76 :confused2:
04/08/2016 - PTE: L 90, R 90, W 89, S 88 

Skills Assessment - Engineers Australia
22/08/2016 - Lodged the skills assessment
06/09/2016 - Contacted and asked for a new photo :noidea:
08/09/2016 - Assessed as 233513

EOI
08/09/2016 - Submitted with 65 points
30 - Age
20 - English
15 - Bachelor's degree
14/09/2016 - Invited to apply


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

cathys said:


> Hi
> 
> R u saying about 189 visa fro software engineer with 60 ponts?


Hi cathy, are you referring the post from balaji for 189 60 points?


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> At this point, it is for me, as everything has cost a lot more than I budgeted...and even then, I budgeted for extras. That extra $750 wasn't expected...and since I can't work yet, it does put a little bit of a hurt on us. I know it doesn't seem like much and in reality, it's not in the larger picture. Just feeling a bit down over it all, as I was hoping that I was nearing the end of all of this craziness. LOL! But thank you for that, as you actually made me feel better about it.
> 
> I am sending off PCCs now and will do the medicals after I receive the invite to apply. Then, the waiting game. :clock:


Don't worry, day is not so far. I wish you get it in the next round hopefully. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## NaveenDabas (Sep 13, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Anurag and Naveen - how many years of experience you guys nominated while you submitted the eoi ?


I have 5.8 Years but ACS cut 4 years as i have ECE background ....


----------



## abhisheklal04 (Aug 1, 2016)

Any one got invite at 60 points in software engineer 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> Don't worry, day is not so far. I wish you get it in the next round hopefully.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Thank you so much! I know so many others have been waiting a long time. I actually started this whole process over a year ago, and it has been one road block after another to get everything together and get to this stage. But, I just have to have faith that I'll get that invite on the next round. I really do appreciate the well wishes...and wish all of us who didn't get invites this round, will get them on the next. Cheers!


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

abhisheklal04 said:


> Any one got invite at 60 points in software engineer
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Hi abhishek, when did you submit eoi for 60 pts in sw engineer category? 

Also did you submit eoi for 190 as well?


----------



## anurag.vashist (Mar 28, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Thank you jason


This is strange.

My experience is 7.1 years after deducting 2.5 years as per ACS document. Now i am not sure why i didn't get invite :-(

I was thinking Jason experience was 7.9 after deducting 2 years.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

anurag.vashist said:


> ksrikanthh said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you jason
> ...


 yeah , this Skillselect is a mystery !!


----------



## jasonwkim (Mar 1, 2016)

anurag.vashist said:


> This is strange.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




no 7.9-2yrs..
but I do not know the reason.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RKS20 (Dec 18, 2015)

NSW is sending invite only to those candidates who have 7 each or 65 each minimum in English and points are 60 or 60+.

If you have low English score then there is no chance of getting invite from NSW in near future.

And for 2613** in 189 people with 60 points have to wait for long and may be chances they will not get invite as 65 pointers are not cleared completely and they will also keep adding in future too. 

So its recommended to increase your score to 65 at least to get invite for 189 and 190 by improving score in English.


----------



## anurag.vashist (Mar 28, 2016)

RKS20 said:


> NSW is sending invite only to those candidates who have 7 each or 65 each minimum in English and points are 60 or 60+.
> 
> If you have low English score then there is no chance of getting invite from NSW in near future.
> 
> ...


i am qualifying all the criteria mentioned above. See my signature. I am not sure why i didn't get the invite. Is the country also play a role here ?


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

anurag.vashist said:


> i am qualifying all the criteria mentioned above. See my signature. I am not sure why i didn't get the invite. Is the country also play a role here ?


I don't think country of origin plays any role here matie. Your occupation does (others being equal).


----------



## RKS20 (Dec 18, 2015)

anurag.vashist said:


> i am qualifying all the criteria mentioned above. See my signature. I am not sure why i didn't get the invite. Is the country also play a role here ?


If you have proficient English score you will receive nomination from NSW in October or November as they start sending most of invitations by that time only.

Work experience comes after your English score I have 11.2 years of exp and after deduction by ACS its 8.9 years and still waiting for invitation from January 2016 as my English score is low.

See my details in signature.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Any one with Auditors profile (group code 2212) with 65 points got the invitation?


----------



## Hannan39 (Sep 4, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations Hannan. Please share your EOI Date of Effect


Thank you.

EOI submitted 25-Aug-16


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

In immitracker I see one update from Bangladesh that he invited for 60points for 261313 0n 24th Aug round

261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

suppala.sudhir said:


> In immitracker I see one update from Bangladesh that he invited for 60points for 261313 0n 24th Aug round
> 
> 261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
> sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016



That's a surprising one !!


----------



## sajayn (Aug 12, 2016)

Hai All
I got invitation.


Visa Type: SC 189
ANZSCO Code: 261311	
Occupation: Analyst Programmer	
Points: 65	
EOI Date of Effect: 22/08/2016
Invited: 14/09/2016


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

ksrikanthh said:


> That's a surprising one !!


My DOE is February 23rd. TO rule out confusions can 60 pointers come out and speak. Please


----------



## RKS20 (Dec 18, 2015)

suppala.sudhir said:


> In immitracker I see one update from Bangladesh that he invited for 60points for 261313 0n 24th Aug round
> 
> 261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
> sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


As per latest update on skill select NSW has issued 105 invitations for 190 out of 4000. And that candidate must be having proficient English score that's why got invited. And you can see trend 261313 guys got more invites than 261311 and 261312 seems your code also does matter in 190.

I spoke to lot of agents including MARA agents and all says this is going unpredictable as people with 65 and above points are coming in large numbers.
Last years 60 pointers were getting invites by this time so hard luck for 60 pointers. As per 1st Sep round 1598 invitations has been already issued for 189 and plus yesterdays round. By this trend seems people with 60 points who submitted EOI early in 2016 may get invite(Not Sure) but those who submitted later will not get as cap will reach soon for 2613** guys.


----------



## suhas_sm (Aug 9, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> That's a surprising one !!


That's incorrect. My status was updated two weeks back as invited on Immitracker. It was just a false alarm. I had to change it manually. However I was invited yesterday.

cheers,
Suhas


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

anurag.vashist said:


> This is strange.
> 
> My experience is 7.1 years after deducting 2.5 years as per ACS document. Now i am not sure why i didn't get invite :-(
> 
> I was thinking Jason experience was 7.9 after deducting 2 years.


Even I have submitted on 6th of June and haven't heard from NSW. :sad:


----------



## anurag.vashist (Mar 28, 2016)

USI said:


> Even I have submitted on 6th of June and haven't heard from NSW. :sad:


I don't know what is the problem. This unpredictability is killing !! 

Can anyone guide , is getting 79+ in PTE is easy ? 

I get 80+ in 2 module last time , 74 in one and 69 in another. Thinking if i should give a chance again to get those 5 extra points.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

suhas_sm said:


> ksrikanthh said:
> 
> 
> > That's a surprising one !!
> ...


Congrats on your invitation suhas. What is your points score ,ielts/pte score and you applied in which category?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

DEVRT said:


> Dear Vikas,
> 
> Thanks for valuable information sharing by you on this platform.
> Regarding functional english I have one query:
> ...


Well as far as the checklist on dibp website says every dependent over 18 years has to prove functional english requirement. well not sure if there is anything different for aged parent (60+) years will have to find it out.. shall let you know when i come across some information


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

anurag.vashist said:


> USI said:
> 
> 
> > Even I have submitted on 6th of June and haven't heard from NSW.
> ...


In which modules you scored 80+ ?


----------



## anurag.vashist (Mar 28, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> In which modules you scored 80+ ?


Reading -82
Speaking - 89
Writing - 77 
Listening - 69


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Hwy guyz.. i need to ask something frm u exprts..
When talking about receiving invitations, Is database Administrator(262111) having high probability than Software Engineer? or both are same??

My exp are relevnt to DBA but, i did assesmnt as SE  
thats y im asking


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora (Sep 11, 2016)

anurag.vashist said:


> Reading -82
> Speaking - 89
> Writing - 77
> Listening - 69


Anyone experienced both IELTS and PTE -> which one is easier to crack more points...


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> Anyone experienced both IELTS and PTE -> which one is easier to crack more points...



you got invitation today?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Well as far as the checklist on dibp website says every dependent over 18 years has to prove functional english requirement. well not sure if there is anything different for aged parent (60+) years will have to find it out.. shall let you know when i come across some information


Vikas Ji,

I was having so much hopes for 60 pointers backlog to start get clearing. Looks like its getting only worse. What is going to happen now 

Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## akshaym390 (Jun 29, 2016)

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> Anyone experienced both IELTS and PTE -> which one is easier to crack more points...




If you prepare well, you will find PTE much easier.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

akshaym390 said:


> Jasjeetsingharora said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone experienced both IELTS and PTE -> which one is easier to crack more points...
> ...


I have a question: Scoring 79 in all sections is equivalent to scoring 8 in all sections ielts or pte is a bit easier scoring 79 compared to 8 in ielts? Please let me know your thoughts


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Asking again....

i need to ask something frm u exprts..
When talking about receiving invitations, Is database Administrator(262111) having high probability than Software Engineer? or both are same??

Becoz, My exp are relevnt to DBA but, i did assesmnt as SE 
thats y im asking


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

anurag.vashist said:


> ksrikanthh said:
> 
> 
> > In which modules you scored 80+ ?
> ...


@anurag: Are u planning to give pte again to score 79 in all sections which would help to increase points?


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> I have a question: Scoring 79 in all sections is equivalent to scoring 8 in all sections ielts or pte is a bit easier scoring 79 compared to 8 in ielts? Please let me know your thoughts



not easy to score 8 in IELTS. but PTE is bit easy.... chances are thr..... but there is always a risk in PTE Too... i score 90 each in writing, reading and listening but score only 62 in speaking...


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> ksrikanthh said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question: Scoring 79 in all sections is equivalent to scoring 8 in all sections ielts or pte is a bit easier scoring 79 compared to 8 in ielts? Please let me know your thoughts
> ...


Got it


----------



## fenz00 (Sep 7, 2016)

aurora.a said:


> $750 is not a lot of money to extend your visa. Some people on here have paid tens of thousands. Also because you are from the US it's likely you will get approval pretty fast. Did you do your health checks and police checks yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What type of visa extension you guys are taking about? Is it only available to America?


----------



## VANT (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi

Not sure if this is the correct thread to ask this question, if not please direct me to the correct place.

I received my 189 invite yesterday.

I am busy loading my documents but I dont have an unabridged birth certificate. I applied for it in November 2015 but unfortunately the state department is taking much longer than expected.

How do i explain this to the CO when they contact me/ask for it? Is an ID/drivers license/passport not sufficient?

Thanks,


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

fenz00 said:


> What type of visa extension you guys are taking about? Is it only available to America?


I'm on an ETA visa from America. But since I am onshore, I am applying for the 600 visa, which is basically a new visa...but it is what is used to extend a tourist visa. I've been here on a Business ETA, as I was purposely coming to check out teaching opportunities, schools and negotiate for jobs.

It is available to anyone, unless you have condition 8503 attached to your current visa.


----------



## australianexpat2015 (Aug 15, 2015)

*Invitation to launch VISA under 189*

hey everyone!

So excited to share the news that we got out invite on 14th september 2016.






Applied for EOI with 65 points on 09/09/2016 for 189
Recieved Invite on 14/09/2016


----------



## keyurami (Oct 30, 2015)

60 points
CODE 263312
EOI 17 AUG 2016
Invited 13 SEP 2016




Keyur


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

KasunTharaka said:


> Asking again....
> 
> i need to ask something frm u exprts..
> When talking about receiving invitations, Is database Administrator(262111) having high probability than Software Engineer? or both are same??
> ...


Ny one not helping me out?
layball:layball:layball:


----------



## jiggs (Jan 19, 2016)

KasunTharaka said:


> Ny one not helping me out?
> layball:layball:layball:



DBA has high probability of getting invite earlier.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

jiggs said:


> DBA has high probability of getting invite earlier.


ohhh.. is it.. 
my bad ...
So lost...
nothing to do nw  ..


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> ksrikanthh said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question: Scoring 79 in all sections is equivalent to scoring 8 in all sections ielts or pte is a bit easier scoring 79 compared to 8 in ielts? Please let me know your thoughts
> ...


90 is a great score. How many days you prepared before you gave the exam? Any tips please?


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

bug3003 said:


> I also think that in case the dependant takes the test for English (IELTS/TOEFL/PTE-A etc), the date needs to be before the ITA date.
> I do not remember the exact thread, but a member of the forum had mentioned that since his spouse took the test after ITA it was not accepted by DIBP


Hi @bug3003,
As per the information in the skill select one can appear for English test during visa application process as well. 

Do share the forum link if you come across the same.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## pangaria (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi,
I am new to the form and have received invite yesterday.

I have a query on visa lodgement... what should be the country of usual residence?
The country where I am residing now or India?
I am an Indian citizen but have been outside of India for good part of last decade.

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## shivli (Jul 7, 2016)

What's your job code?


----------



## pangaria (Sep 13, 2016)

CODE - 261111 (ICT BA)
POINTS - 70
EOI Visa Date of Effect - Sept 02
Invite - Sep 13


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

pangaria said:


> Hi,
> I am new to the form and have received invite yesterday.
> 
> I have a query on visa lodgement... what should be the country of usual residence?
> ...


The place where you are staying now has to be your usual country of residence

I think the invite should be dated as 14th Sept as per Australia Time


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Ninja_Guy said:


> Hello all,
> I have a transcript of my wife's master degree where it is mentioned that the medium of instruction is English along with all the marks. Is that enough to show as a proof of functional English???
> The university denied to issue a language certificate stating that it is already mentioned on transcript as well. Seniors please help.


Talk to the college where she studied and get it from the college authority


----------



## mgkarthick (Sep 21, 2015)

Not required. Transcript is more than enough... Good luck.


Ninja_Guy said:


> Hello all,
> I have a transcript of my wife's master degree where it is mentioned that the medium of instruction is English along with all the marks. Is that enough to show as a proof of functional English???
> The university denied to issue a language certificate stating that it is already mentioned on transcript as well. Seniors please help.


----------



## mgkarthick (Sep 21, 2015)

Not required. Transcript with Medium of instruction is more than enough... Good luck.


Ninja_Guy said:


> Hello all,
> I have a transcript of my wife's master degree where it is mentioned that the medium of instruction is English along with all the marks. Is that enough to show as a proof of functional English???
> The university denied to issue a language certificate stating that it is already mentioned on transcript as well. Seniors please help.


----------



## gaurav716 (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi All,

what is the better way to make payment, i need to pay 5400 in total, but my credit card doesn't have this much limit. Is there any other way of making payment to DIBP

One more thing, do they do any kind of cross verification while granting VISA.

Regards
Gaurav
Job Code: 2631
EOI - 25th Aug, Points 65
ITA - 14th Sep.


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

gaurav716 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> what is the better way to make payment, i need to pay 5400 in total, but my credit card doesn't have this much limit. Is there any other way of making payment to DIBP
> 
> ...


DIBP now accepts Paypal. So, you can set up a paypal account and link it to your bank account. I just used it for my visa extension. You will be charged 1% of the entire visa fee to utilize the service, but that's expected using a credit card/pay card. I don't know if this will work for you, but if you have Paypal or can set it up, that would be the way to go.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> DIBP now accepts Paypal. So, you can set up a paypal account and link it to your bank account. I just used it for my visa extension. You will be charged 1% of the entire visa fee to utilize the service, but that's expected using a credit card/pay card. I don't know if this will work for you, but if you have Paypal or can set it up, that would be the way to go.




Interested charged by PayPal is lower than Credit card chargers ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Interested charged by PayPal is lower than Credit card chargers ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mastercard/Visa charges are .98% and Paypal is 1%. But other credit cards are over 1%. Not a lot of difference, but with Paypal, it allows you more options to pay. Just a thought.


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> I emailed Skillselect to ask if there were any issues with the invitation round last night. I'm actually praying that there was, but I don't hold much hope. Was really counting on an invite last night. But, I know I'm not alone. For me, it's mainly having to put out more money as I'm already in Australia and need to extend my current visa until I get an invite and can apply for the 189. Was really counting on having those work rights. Sorry for venting, but I have been working on this for over a year now. I realize that a lot of others have been waiting a long time for the invite, and I am right there with you. It's hard to be patient when you've been working for this for so long.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent my frustrations. Your whole life can be put on hold while going through this process. :frusty:




Did you get anything back from skill select regarding your query??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

davidlk03 said:


> Did you get anything back from skill select regarding your query??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, I did not. So, I take it that there were no issues. There just must have been a lot of 60 pointers which made the cutoff date 31 August...just one day before my lodging date. Just some bad luck there on my part.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> davidlk03 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you get anything back from skill select regarding your query??
> ...


Any thoughts on 60 pointers for 2613 category who might had been invited in sep 14 round?


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

ksrikanthh said:


> Any thoughts on 60 pointers for 2613 category who might had been invited in sep 14 round?


No 2613 60 pointers got invited in the 14th September invitation round. The IMMITRACKER update could be a mistake.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Fanish said:


> ksrikanthh said:
> 
> 
> > Any thoughts on 60 pointers for 2613 category who might had been invited in sep 14 round?
> ...


Oh ok, can you share the link to check in immitracker that has the latest updates ?


----------



## bug3003 (Jul 18, 2013)

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> Anyone experienced both IELTS and PTE -> which one is easier to crack more points...



I can say PTE is easier to get more points. But this does not mean the effort to prepare is less. Preparation needs to be done well


----------



## aryulu (Sep 10, 2016)

Congrats Bro... Even i have 65 Points and applied for EOI on 10/09/2016 in 189, but didnot get the invite...What is the ANZCode you have claimed for ?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

aryulu said:


> Congrats Bro... Even i have 65 Points and applied for EOI on 10/09/2016 in 189, but didnot get the invite...What is the ANZCode you have claimed for ?


Hi Aryulu, i think you should receive in another 2 rounds looking at the trend that 65 pointers are receiving invitations sooner. 

Can you share your occupation that you applied and , total experience , your ielts/pte score?


----------



## bug3003 (Jul 18, 2013)

Fanish said:


> Hi @bug3003,
> As per the information in the skill select one can appear for English test during visa application process as well.
> 
> Do share the forum link if you come across the same.
> ...


Didnt find the exact link, but found a similar post: 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...38097-reasons-visa-rejection.html#post1010657

I guess it is in case points are being claimed


----------



## staokeer (Sep 7, 2016)

Micro111999 said:


> For sure you will b invited as the trend seems .. good luck mate
> 
> 263111 | 189 | EOI: 07 Aug with 60 points | Invite: xx |


I applied for 263111 with 65 points on Sep-4, would I get it in Sep-28 ?


----------



## taga (Mar 9, 2016)

For 2613 60 pointers I made some simple calculations based on last three rounds. As a result we can assume that every day 11 65 pointers and 2 70+ pointers are applying for 189 visa under 2613 category. Also we have 4064 invitations and ~20 invitation rounds left (excluding 14th Sep round) which means 203 invitations per round (if distributed evenly, which is not the case for most of the times). If we assume that they send invitations every 14 days, after all 65 pointers are cleared, we can expect 21 invitations per round for 60 pointers. Currently we do not know how many days of 60 pointers can be cleared with 21 invitations but I do not think it is more than 5 days which means some 60 pointers will never be invited in long term. Below is my long term calculations.

Please note that these are my stupid linear calculations and one thing I know is that invitation thing has never been linear. So, in reality, there will be more than 500% deviation 


Round ..... Cleared till (date & points)

Sep 14 .... Sep 04 - 65
Sep 28 .... Sep 20 - 65
Oct 12 .... Oct 06 - 65
Oct 26 .... Oct 22 - 65
Nov 09 .... Nov 07 - 65
Nov 23 .... Nov 23 - 65
Dec 07 .... Dec 17 - 60
Dec 21 .... Dec 22 - 60
Jan 11 .... Jan 06 - 65
Jan 25 .... Jan 22 - 65
Feb 08 .... Feb 07 - 65
Feb 22 .... Dec 25 - 60
Mar 08 .... Dec 30 - 60
Mar 22 .... Jan 04 - 60
Apr 05 .... Jan 09 - 60
Apr 19 .... Jan 14 - 60
May 03 .... Jan 19 - 60
May 17 .... Jan 24 - 60
May 31 .... Jan 29 - 60
Jun 14 .... Feb 03 - 60


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

taga said:


> For 2613 60 pointers I made some simple calculations based on last three rounds. As a result we can assume that every day 11 65 pointers and 2 70+ pointers are applying for 189 visa under 2613 category. Also we have 4064 invitations and ~20 invitation rounds left (excluding 14th Sep round) which means 203 invitations per round (if distributed evenly, which is not the case for most of the times). If we assume that they send invitations every 14 days, after all 65 pointers are cleared, we can expect 21 invitations per round for 60 pointers. Currently we do not know how many days of 60 pointers can be cleared with 21 invitations but I do not think it is more than 5 days which means some 60 pointers will never be invited in long term. Below is my long term calculations.
> 
> Please note that these are my stupid linear calculations and one thing I know is that invitation thing has never been linear. So, in reality, there will be more than 500% deviation
> 
> ...


Good analysis. I also wanted to add that this year the 65 pointers keeps increasing each month so going forward we can probably expect more 65 pointers in the queue. Last year 60 pointers were huge and many were receiving invitations along with 65. This year with rising 65 pointers it's going to be difficult for many in 60 considering the backlog as well. Let's see how it goes. There might be a twist in the play.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

staokeer said:


> Micro111999 said:
> 
> 
> > For sure you will b invited as the trend seems .. good luck mate
> ...


With current trend you would receive in sep 28 round or most likely in October first round.


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Good analysis. I also wanted to add that this year the 65 pointers keeps increasing each month so going forward we can probably expect more 65 pointers in the queue. Last year 60 pointers were huge and many were receiving invitations along with 65. This year with rising 65 pointers it's going to be difficult for many in 60 considering the backlog as well. Let's see how it goes. There might be a twist in the play.


Also - Some 60 pointers will jump up to 65 due to work experience and few f the 65 pointers might be coming down as well for various reasons like for e.g. Age!

This might make an impact on the rounds as well.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

bvinayb said:


> ksrikanthh said:
> 
> 
> > Good analysis. I also wanted to add that this year the 65 pointers keeps increasing each month so going forward we can probably expect more 65 pointers in the queue. Last year 60 pointers were huge and many were receiving invitations along with 65. This year with rising 65 pointers it's going to be difficult for many in 60 considering the backlog as well. Let's see how it goes. There might be a twist in the play.
> ...


Exactly !! Next 5-6 rounds would give us more info with the competitive 65 with 60 pointers


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

Hopefully a lot of 60 pointers get invites soon. I know that I'm praying for an invite on the next round. I'm trying to stay positive, as since the cutoff was Aug 31 for 60 pointers, I should get an invite on the 28 September round. Got a bridging visa today...so that bought me more time for the invite. Come on 28 September round!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## fas_km (Sep 9, 2016)

263111
DEOI: 7th sep 2016
Visa 189
65 points
Invite : ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fas_km (Sep 9, 2016)

pangaria said:


> CODE - 261111 (ICT BA)
> POINTS - 70
> EOI Visa Date of Effect - Sept 02
> Invite - Sep 13




Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

Ninja_Guy said:


> Hello all,
> I have a transcript of my wife's master degree where it is mentioned that the medium of instruction is English along with all the marks. Is that enough to show as a proof of functional English???
> The university denied to issue a language certificate stating that it is already mentioned on transcript as well. Seniors please help.


I would think that would be enough. It states that a university degree taught in English is equivalent to showing English language ability. If you're that concerned, she could take the PTE and see how she scores. But from what I've read, that should be sufficient, as long as the instruction was in English. Does it specifically state this? If so, I'd think you'd be fine. Though, I am definitely not an expert.


----------



## Ninja_Guy (Jul 12, 2016)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> I would think that would be enough. It states that a university degree taught in English is equivalent to showing English language ability. If you're that concerned, she could take the PTE and see how she scores. But from what I've read, that should be sufficient, as long as the instruction was in English. Does it specifically state this? If so, I'd think you'd be fine. Though, I am definitely not an expert.


Thanks for the prompt reply 
Please find attachment along with this message. i think in the transcript it is specifically mentioned So, Need not to get the Language letter from Uni..
Please check


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

Ninja_Guy said:


> Thanks for the prompt reply
> Please find attachment along with this message. i think in the transcript it is specifically mentioned So, Need not to get the Language letter from Uni..
> Please check


My view it is enough. Don't need to go for ielts.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## pangaria (Sep 13, 2016)

*Thanks*



vikaschandra said:


> The place where you are staying now has to be your usual country of residence
> 
> I think the invite should be dated as 14th Sept as per Australia Time



Thanks @vikaschandra


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

Ninja_Guy said:


> Thanks for the prompt reply
> Please find attachment along with this message. i think in the transcript it is specifically mentioned So, Need not to get the Language letter from Uni..
> Please check


Yes, that should be sufficient. It states it clearly on the transcript.


----------



## Din007 (Feb 13, 2016)

*Urgent*

Dear All,

I have done my assessment in "Analyst programmer" in April 2015. But right now my position is as "business technology consultant" which is totally differ than programming.

Does it affect on my invitation? during the assessment i have shown 6 years of experience as "Analyst programmer". 

So, my question is may i add this last year of experience (As Business technology consultant) during the EOI submission.

If i add it then my point will be 65 otherwise it will be 60. Do they really ask this kind of things during their inquiry. Do they call to current working company to inquire this?

Pls. experts guide me...It is really confusing...help me and give me some suggestion what to do?


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

Din007 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have done my assessment in "Analyst programmer" in April 2015. But right now my position is as "business technology consultant" which is totally differ than programming.
> 
> ...


Designation does not matter but the role and responsibility in your current designation should be inline with the job role and responsibility.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## vatsyayan (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi Guys, I have recently updated my EOI with 65 points for 190 ACT - Software Engineer. 
Could you please advise on when I can get the invitation!!


----------



## eshanbabbar (Sep 16, 2016)

Once INVITATION is received what is the further process ?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

vatsyayan said:


> Hi Guys, I have recently updated my EOI with 65 points for 190 ACT - Software Engineer.
> Could you please advise on when I can get the invitation!!


Hi vatsyayan, when did you submit your eoi? Date please? 

Also what is your ielts/pte score, total experience?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

eshanbabbar said:


> Once INVITATION is received what is the further process ?


I can answer upto some extent as i am still waiting for an invitation. 

After we receive an invitation, we need to submit visa application, in parallel we will have to get ready pcc, medical report as well. Once we submit them it would take some time to confirm pr grant.


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

Well all, it looks like I will be suspending my EOI. I cannot lodge a 189 application on a bridging visa, as my extension was denied. So, won't be able to apply for the 189 in the next few months and going for a partner visa instead. Best of luck to you all! I hope you get your invites in the upcoming rounds.

Cheers!


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> Well all, it looks like I will be suspending my EOI. I cannot lodge a 189 application on a bridging visa, as my extension was denied. So, won't be able to apply for the 189 in the next few months and going for a partner visa instead. Best of luck to you all! I hope you get your invites in the upcoming rounds.
> 
> Cheers!




Wow if you can I highly recommend going offshore to wait. The application process for partner visa is lengthy and much more expensive than 189. Like I said before, it is likely you will get approved within 3 months or less, somebody on this forum got theirs within 15 days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> Well all, it looks like I will be suspending my EOI. I cannot lodge a 189 application on a bridging visa, as my extension was denied. So, won't be able to apply for the 189 in the next few months and going for a partner visa instead. Best of luck to you all! I hope you get your invites in the upcoming rounds.
> 
> Cheers!


All the very best @LadyRogueRayne !!!

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

aurora.a said:


> Wow if you can I highly recommend going offshore to wait. The application process for partner visa is lengthy and much more expensive than 189. Like I said before, it is likely you will get approved within 3 months or less, somebody on this forum got theirs within 15 days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We thought about that. Just going offshore. But, we have kids, so we'd have to pull them from school, get a house/car/furnishings set up in the US while we wait, and pay for all the plane tickets. Then, come back and do the same thing here again. We sat down and did the figures. It will cost us over $21000 AUD to leave and come back. It will only cost us about $16000 AUD if we apply for the partner visa, then later, apply for the 189. We could just wait out the partner visa, but then we're faced with tuition for our kids for 2 years. This whole process is really nuts! If I could just apply for the 189 visa while on the bridging visa...it wouldn't be an issue. But, because I received a visa denial (the extension visa), I now cannot apply for the 189 onshore. I also can't just take a quick trip to Bali and back, because they will question my ETA and probably not allow us re-entry to restart the 3 month window. It's really a complicated, crazy system. :tsk::brick:


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> Well all, it looks like I will be suspending my EOI. I cannot lodge a 189 application on a bridging visa, as my extension was denied. So, won't be able to apply for the 189 in the next few months and going for a partner visa instead. Best of luck to you all! I hope you get your invites in the upcoming rounds.
> 
> Cheers!


Best wishes @LadyRougeRayne !!!


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> We thought about that. Just going offshore. But, we have kids, so we'd have to pull them from school, get a house/car/furnishings set up in the US while we wait, and pay for all the plane tickets. Then, come back and do the same thing here again. We sat down and did the figures. It will cost us over $21000 AUD to leave and come back. It will only cost us about $16000 AUD if we apply for the partner visa, then later, apply for the 189. We could just wait out the partner visa, but then we're faced with tuition for our kids for 2 years. This whole process is really nuts! If I could just apply for the 189 visa while on the bridging visa...it wouldn't be an issue. But, because I received a visa denial (the extension visa), I now cannot apply for the 189 onshore. I also can't just take a quick trip to Bali and back, because they will question my ETA and probably not allow us re-entry to restart the 3 month window. It's really a complicated, crazy system. :tsk::brick:



That's really sad to hear as I think you would probably get the invitation next round as secondary school teacher is a non pro rata,u should have been invited already.as the only option would be going for the partner visa. Can't you apply for any courses to study onshore which would give u sufficient time.,



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jigargandhi (Sep 16, 2016)

*EOI score of 65*

Hi,

When is the EOI expected with the score of 65 expected for accountants.
Application done on 31st July 2016.


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> We thought about that. Just going offshore. But, we have kids, so we'd have to pull them from school, get a house/car/furnishings set up in the US while we wait, and pay for all the plane tickets. Then, come back and do the same thing here again. We sat down and did the figures. It will cost us over $21000 AUD to leave and come back. It will only cost us about $16000 AUD if we apply for the partner visa, then later, apply for the 189. We could just wait out the partner visa, but then we're faced with tuition for our kids for 2 years. This whole process is really nuts! If I could just apply for the 189 visa while on the bridging visa...it wouldn't be an issue. But, because I received a visa denial (the extension visa), I now cannot apply for the 189 onshore. I also can't just take a quick trip to Bali and back, because they will question my ETA and probably not allow us re-entry to restart the 3 month window. It's really a complicated, crazy system. :tsk::brick:




Wow this is really a nightmare for you!  if you have the means i would consult a migration lawyer, there has got to be a way for you to avoid this complicated mess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

davidlk03 said:


> That's really sad to hear as I think you would probably get the invitation next round as secondary school teacher is a non pro rata,u should have been invited already.as the only option would be going for the partner visa. Can't you apply for any courses to study onshore which would give u sufficient time.,
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I actually should have gotten the invitation already. But, because of the skill select system issuing all of the pro rata invites on 1 Sept, that made me miss getting an invite on the 14 Sept round by 1 day. It's so frustrating, as I have had one roadblock after another over the past year on applying for a pr visa. First, paperwork that is needed for everything (letters, paystubs, etc.). I had had a fire in the US and lost everything. So had to track it all down again. Next, the skills assessment...supposed to take 10 weeks; mine took 19. Then, the invite not coming in time. Now, the visa extension refusal putting a stop to lodging a 189 onshore. Honestly, it's enough to make a person go insane. But, I have a fiance here. My children are in school here. We have a house, car...a life here! 

I'm already taking classes in the US via correspondence/online...as I'm finishing my Master's degree in Education. Plus, we live about 2 hours from the closest university campus...so that option is also out.


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

aurora.a said:


> Wow this is really a nightmare for you!  if you have the means i would consult a migration lawyer, there has got to be a way for you to avoid this complicated mess.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have actually been talking to a couple of migration agents. There really is no way around it. My only saving grace is the fact that I'm in a defacto relationship (we were planning to get married later this year!). We always knew we had the partner visa option as a last resort. It sucks, but it is what it is. I really just wanted to get a skilled visa, on my own. But, at least we DO have the partner option. And I did get a bridging visa from applying for the extension (even though it was denied). Otherwise, it would be a "See ya later!" from the government. In the end, it was my fault that I didn't allow "enough" time for this whole process. Even though I started it over a year ago.


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> Yes, I actually should have gotten the invitation already. But, because of the skill select system issuing all of the pro rata invites on 1 Sept, that made me miss getting an invite on the 14 Sept round by 1 day. It's so frustrating, as I have had one roadblock after another over the past year on applying for a pr visa. First, paperwork that is needed for everything (letters, paystubs, etc.). I had had a fire in the US and lost everything. So had to track it all down again. Next, the skills assessment...supposed to take 10 weeks; mine took 19. Then, the invite not coming in time. Now, the visa extension refusal putting a stop to lodging a 189 onshore. Honestly, it's enough to make a person go insane. But, I have a fiance here. My children are in school here. We have a house, car...a life here!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already taking classes in the US via correspondence/online...as I'm finishing my Master's degree in Education. Plus, we live about 2 hours from the closest university campus...so that option is also out.




There should be someway out, please get a professional advice from a Migration lawyer or MARN agent as I am 99.9% sure you shall be invited in the next, so it's just a matter of time even if you get a bridging visa of some sort of in any way.
As Aurora said Partner visa is quite lengthy and costly but whatever best suits you.. or you could go for a holiday back to US and rent a house for a month or 2 as for sure you will have your application finalislzed if everything submitted upfront



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

*==&gt;189 EOI Invitations for Sep 2016 round &lt;==*



LadyRogueRayne said:


> I have actually been talking to a couple of migration agents. There really is no way around it. My only saving grace is the fact that I'm in a defacto relationship (we were planning to get married later this year!). We always knew we had the partner visa option as a last resort. It sucks, but it is what it is. I really just wanted to get a skilled visa, on my own. But, at least we DO have the partner option. And I did get a bridging visa from applying for the extension (even though it was denied). Otherwise, it would be a "See ya later!" from the government. In the end, it was my fault that I didn't allow "enough" time for this whole process. Even though I started it over a year ago.




Lady, I have been doing this process for over a year and it has been torture  plus your situation is much more complicated than mine. I would still consult a migration lawyer. I have found most agents to be quite useless and aren't familiar with the actual law. They can also advise you regarding any other potential problems you may encounter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

aurora.a said:


> Lady, I have been doing this process for over a year and it has been torture  plus your situation is much more complicated than mine. I would still consult a migration lawyer. I have found most agents to be quite useless and aren't familiar with the actual law. They can also advise you regarding any other potential problems you may encounter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I feel you! How in the world have you not gotten an invite yet, with your points??? I spoke with immigration today, and I can't apply for the 189 unless I appeal the extension denial and win (which will take months and probably still be refused). All I can do is go offshore to apply for the 189...or apply for the partner visa onshore. Yet, I'm being told by MARA agents that I will have to meet Schedule 3 criteria because of lodging on a bridging visa...even though I called Immigration to discuss it and was assured that NO, schedule 3 does not apply unless I go past the 28 days (off my bridging visa). I'm just so confused and don't really know what to do at this point. I'm emotionally and mentally drained.


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

davidlk03 said:


> There should be someway out, please get a professional advice from a Migration lawyer or MARN agent as I am 99.9% sure you shall be invited in the next, so it's just a matter of time even if you get a bridging visa of some sort of in any way.
> As Aurora said Partner visa is quite lengthy and costly but whatever best suits you.. or you could go for a holiday back to US and rent a house for a month or 2 as for sure you will have your application finalislzed if everything submitted upfront
> 
> 
> ...


If I didn't have my kids in school here, going back to the US would be an option. Except for the fact that it will cost us about $5000 in plane tickets, plus rental, etc while in the US. And trying to keep up on our lease/house here in Australia. By the time I did that, I wouldn't have enough money TO apply for the 189. This whole process has drained my bank account. And the fact that I can't work yet doesn't help that at all. Definitely a hard spot to be in.


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> I feel you! How in the world have you not gotten an invite yet, with your points??? I spoke with immigration today, and I can't apply for the 189 unless I appeal the extension denial and win (which will take months and probably still be refused). All I can do is go offshore to apply for the 189...or apply for the partner visa onshore. Yet, I'm being told by MARA agents that I will have to meet Schedule 3 criteria because of lodging on a bridging visa...even though I called Immigration to discuss it and was assured that NO, schedule 3 does not apply unless I go past the 28 days (off my bridging visa). I'm just so confused and don't really know what to do at this point. I'm emotionally and mentally drained.




My occupation is pro rata and the cut off is 70 points and there's also backlog  I will update to 70 soon so I'm not too worried but I had a meltdown in the airport when I was forced to go overseas temporarily and I'm by myself, I can't even imagine what I'd do if I had to arrange things for my kids. I would definitely speak to a lawyer. Even Mara agents give wrong or incomplete information. I had one tell me I had to pay an extra $700 for the subsequent temporary visa application fee when that was not the case


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

aurora.a said:


> My occupation is pro rata and the cut off is 70 points and there's also backlog  I will update to 70 soon so I'm not too worried but I had a meltdown in the airport when I was forced to go overseas temporarily and I'm by myself, I can't even imagine what I'd do if I had to arrange things for my kids. I would definitely speak to a lawyer. Even Mara agents give wrong or incomplete information. I had one tell me I had to pay an extra $700 for the subsequent temporary visa application fee when that was not the case
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, they do give wrong advice. I did exactly what I was told...applied for the extension, go t the refusal..but now can't lodge for the 189 due to the refusal. It's a catch 22. And I just paid $780 for the privilege of getting the denial that is causing me NOT to be able to apply for the 189. Am looking into lawyers now..but really don't have much hope.


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> Yes, they do give wrong advice. I did exactly what I was told...applied for the extension, go t the refusal..but now can't lodge for the 189 due to the refusal. It's a catch 22. And I just paid $780 for the privilege of getting the denial that is causing me NOT to be able to apply for the 189. Am looking into lawyers now..but really don't have much hope.




I do believe you got bad advice from this agent but I'm reading what some agents have written online regarding schedule 3 and they're saying that if there are dependent children of the relationship, the requirement can be waived. I think you have a good shot at the partner visa, and if I remember correctly, you have been in the relationship for more than 2 years and have a dependent child you can go straight for pr. It is more expensive than 189 but the end result will be the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

If you were in Sydney I would recommend mark northam but I don't know any good migration lawyers out your way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

Also, I forgot to tell you that calling up dibp the advisors also give out wrong information as well. What a wonderful choice we have, read the website which can be wrong or incomplete, get a Mara agent who often give bad or wrong advice, or wait half hour on the phone for dibp advisor who also gives wrong/incomplete information. This is why I recommend a lawyer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Din007 (Feb 13, 2016)

*Tax return*

Hi experts,

Is it mandatory to show tax return?

My agent is telling me that you can not put file withput tax return or it may create any problem?

pl guide me..

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Eric442 (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi,guys. I am new to this forum, EOI lodged on 28/12/2015 with 60 points udner 2613. I understand how disappointing it feels since this Feb and tried to convince me that I will be invited next round until my visa expired. I did reviewed the previous rounds from last year and have a theory want to share with you guys. I think the DIBP is trying to balance the number of applicants for both pro rata occupation and other occupations until the numbers becomes steady. Like they did from 9 Otc 2015 to 8 Jan 2016, send 218 every round. I strongly believe that this round only about 115 invitations were sent to 2613 and from next round the number will be at 230 which means that 60 pointers like me will be invited from Otc or Nov this year. Hope everyone can get invitation soon and keep positive.


----------



## Memur (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Anyone applied a fast track to Engineering Australia recently? 
How long does it take nowadays?

Thanks,
Memur


----------



## cathys (Sep 11, 2016)

cathys said:


> Hi
> 
> R u saying about 189 visa fro software engineer with 60 ponts?


Hi

I mean can i apply for 190 visa...with PTE score of 59?(ielts 6.5)????


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora (Sep 11, 2016)

cathys said:


> Hi
> 
> I mean can i apply for 190 visa...with PTE score of 59?(ielts 6.5)????


Certain state nominations accept these scores.. Check them individually.
Recommended to get better scores


----------



## vatsyayan (Sep 16, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi vatsyayan, when did you submit your eoi? Date please?
> 
> Also what is your ielts/pte score, total experience?


Its 261313 with 65 points


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Memur said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Anyone applied a fast track to Engineering Australia recently?
> How long does it take nowadays?
> ...


It took 13 working days for me during last month for status change from queued for assessment to assessment inprogress. The outcome may come on the same day or couple of days depending whether you have applied for RSA or not


----------



## roy1947 (Aug 20, 2015)

Din007 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Is it mandatory to show tax return?
> 
> ...


Tax returns for last year or entire years for which points have been claimed ?

Because it is very difficult to arrange payslips/bank stmts/tax returns for all employment across various companies.


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Is it ok to merge all payslips into single file, likewise for other documents to ensure 60 documents limit?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> Is it ok to merge all payslips into single file, likewise for other documents to ensure 60 documents limit?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


hi jeyam,

After you upload all the documents, can you please share the list of the documents that you have uploaded for visa application ?

Regarding payslip merge : i dont have an answer at this moment as i am still waiting for an invitation


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> Is it ok to merge all payslips into single file, likewise for other documents to ensure 60 documents limit?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk




Yes u can merge all your payslips in one as it saves lot of time to you and the case officer to look for 
Even academic certificates you can merge in one, so case officer has to spend less time in searching relevant documents


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

davidlk03 said:


> Yes u can merge all your payslips in one as it saves lot of time to you and the case officer to look for
> Even academic certificates you can merge in one, so case officer has to spend less time in searching relevant documents
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But it would have the upload size restriction. In that case you can split.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

davidlk03 said:


> Yes u can merge all your payslips in one as it saves lot of time to you and the case officer to look for
> Even academic certificates you can merge in one, so case officer has to spend less time in searching relevant documents
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


good info , thank u david !!!


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Fanish said:


> But it would have the upload size restriction. In that case you can split.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


what is size limit per document ?


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> what is size limit per document ?


5 MB per document


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Micro111999 said:


> 5 MB per document


Can we upload the documents that we uploaded to ACS ?

Example : we would had merged the education documents and uploaded while applying for ACS. Can we upload the same document while applying visa application in the education section ?


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

*==&gt;189 EOI Invitations for Sep 2016 round &lt;==*

You can always use PDF optimise to make the size smaller,
I remembered I had done my parents all passport pages in one and uploaded it to Immi account when applying visitor visa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Can we upload the documents that we uploaded to ACS ?
> 
> 
> 
> Example : we would had merged the education documents and uploaded while applying for ACS. Can we upload the same document while applying visa application in the education section ?




Yes you can


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

davidlk03 said:


> Yes you can
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


got you


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

davidlk03 said:


> Yes u can merge all your payslips in one as it saves lot of time to you and the case officer to look for
> Even academic certificates you can merge in one, so case officer has to spend less time in searching relevant documents
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the information guys. Appreciate your help


Fanish said:


> But it would have the upload size restriction. In that case you can split.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk





Micro111999 said:


> 5 MB per document



Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi jeyam,
> 
> After you upload all the documents, can you please share the list of the documents that you have uploaded for visa application ?
> 
> Regarding payslip merge : i dont have an answer at this moment as i am still waiting for an invitation


Sure I will share.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Hello
I want to ask if anyone knows if electronics engineer or Engineering Technologist will be removed from the SOL next financial year.. Please can anyone predict from any information you have? 

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

roy1947 said:


> Tax returns for last year or entire years for which points have been claimed ?
> 
> Because it is very difficult to arrange payslips/bank stmts/tax returns for all employment across various companies.


Is it not ok if we get a letter from an employer asking for a breakdown of salary for the years we have claimed experience? Like if someone has worked for 3 years then requesting the employer to state that from year 1-2 had X amount and from year 2-3 - Y amount and 3-4 Z amount?


----------



## jigargandhi (Sep 16, 2016)

Believer269 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm calling all the fellows who are seeking invitations in September 2016 rounds.


voted


----------



## Din007 (Feb 13, 2016)

*190 category invitation*

right now i have 60 points...for analyst programmer (261311)..

If i take a state sponsorship then my point will be 65. What is the chance to get invitation in 190 subclass?

I think right now they are giving invitation for only 189 category(65+). For 60 points there will be no chance to get invitation in 189.

So, What is a chance for 190 category (with 65 points)?


----------



## NJO (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi I want to know my chances of getting an invite in the next round
Eoi 18/08/16
Score 190 60
489 65
Management accountant 221111


----------



## Ibsyed (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi experts
I have a question.
I have submitted EOI with 60 points for 263111 (computer network professional) on 15th august 2016..
Can I expect invitation in 28th September round?
Please do answer m very stressed


----------



## Ibsyed (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi experts I have a question. I have submitted EOI with 60 points(subclass 189) for 263111 (computer network professional) on 15th august 2016.. Can I expect invitation in 28th September round? Please do answer m very stressed
Or till when can I expect invitation?


----------



## famy (May 16, 2016)

Hello everyone! Yesterday I receive invitation to apply for nsw nomination. I'm electrical engineer and submitted eoi on 5-9-2016 both for 189 and 190 with 60 and 65 points respectively. Now im in dilemma as should I apply for nomination or wait for 189 for 28th Sept round. Plz help. I expect to get 189 invitation in the next round


----------



## vicky21297 (Sep 18, 2016)

ns0314 said:


> Subscribing
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


I have applied EOI on 11 september 2016 with 60 points 
When will i get invitation?


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

famy said:


> Hello everyone! Yesterday I receive invitation to apply for nsw nomination. I'm electrical engineer and submitted eoi on 5-9-2016 both for 189 and 190 with 60 and 65 points respectively. Now im in dilemma as should I apply for nomination or wait for 189 for 28th Sept round. Plz help. I expect to get 189 invitation in the next round


I am not sure about electrical engineer.
Wait for the next round. If you get it go for 180 else process 190 invitation. Since 60 pointers in other job codes are struggling big time.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## Din007 (Feb 13, 2016)

*Software*

What about software guys.

for analyst programmer? is it fast to get invitation in 190 or it takes a lot of time?





Fanish said:


> I am not sure about electrical engineer.
> Wait for the next round. If you get it go for 180 else process 190 invitation. Since 60 pointers in other job codes are struggling big time.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Din007 said:


> What about software guys.
> 
> for analyst programmer? is it fast to get invitation in 190 or it takes a lot of time?
> 
> ...


Hi din007, what is your category that you applied- 261313? 

Also what is your ielts/pte score and total skilled experience given by acs?


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora (Sep 11, 2016)

Fanish said:


> I am not sure about electrical engineer.
> Wait for the next round. If you get it go for 180 else process 190 invitation. Since 60 pointers in other job codes are struggling big time.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk



I second @Fanish.

To that matter, even 65's(189) are waiting for selection. NSW is great marketplace for technical people... Check on the maximum lead time NSW allows to submit papers before the application expires.

I mean you would not like to let it go, because you were expecting 189.....


----------



## Din007 (Feb 13, 2016)

*Analyst programmer*

Hi Ksrikanth,

My category is 261311(Analyst programmer).

Points:
-Age :30
-Education :15
- PTE :10 (68,70,70,70)
-Experience:5 (5 years as analyst programmer(After 2 years deduction they have considered 3 years) and 2 years as technical analyst (Which i have not shown in the assessment due to conflict with company)

*Total: 60 
*

Now i am going to apply state sponsorship (190). Then my point will be 65. As of now, for 2016-17 ; for 60 points i will not get invitation in 189 but for 65 i will get.

So what are the chances to get invitation for 190? Have you heard anybody in this group who got invitation through 190? Is it a long process?

thanks in advance...



ksrikanthh said:


> Hi din007, what is your category that you applied- 261313?
> 
> Also what is your ielts/pte score and total skilled experience given by acs?


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

*Query on employment points*

Hi Folks,
My employment points are due for change in March 2017 but EOI has been submitted in June 2016.
So will the change in points be reflected post March 2017 or June 2017?


Please help.

Regards,
Brane


----------



## suhas_sm (Aug 9, 2016)

Brane said:


> Hi Folks,
> My employment points are due for change in March 2017 but EOI has been submitted in June 2016.
> So will the change in points be reflected post March 2017 or June 2017?
> 
> ...


March.

cheers,
Suhas (2613, 65, DOE-23rd Aug, ITA-14th SEP)


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Din007 said:


> Hi Ksrikanth,
> 
> My category is 261311(Analyst programmer).
> 
> ...


Hey buddy, yes 2613 category for 189 has become a long wait due to the high amount of 65 pointers pitching in. So yes i would suggest you to raise a new eoi for 190 NSW as soon as possible which will increase the chances of being invited sooner. For 190 65 NSW - yes people are being invited and they keep updating here and immitracker as well. 

PS : please apply for 190 65 NSW as soon as possible.

Subscribe to this post to receive updates on 190 NSW : 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-sponsorship-invitation-1st-july-2016-a.html


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

suhas_sm said:


> Brane said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Folks,
> ...


Hi suhas, looking at your signature have you received an invitation for 189 ? Can you please share your points split up?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

famy said:


> Hello everyone! Yesterday I receive invitation to apply for nsw nomination. I'm electrical engineer and submitted eoi on 5-9-2016 both for 189 and 190 with 60 and 65 points respectively. Now im in dilemma as should I apply for nomination or wait for 189 for 28th Sept round. Plz help. I expect to get 189 invitation in the next round


Congrats famy on your invitation ! Looking at your electrical engineer category looks like you received an invite sooner. Since you would have 14 days to apply for 190 NSW nomination- i think you wait for sep 28 round for 189 . I see you stand a good chance of being invited in 189. Have u submitted separate eoi for 189 and 190?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Ibsyed said:


> Hi experts I have a question. I have submitted EOI with 60 points(subclass 189) for 263111 (computer network professional) on 15th august 2016.. Can I expect invitation in 28th September round? Please do answer m very stressed
> Or till when can I expect invitation?


Hi Ibsyed, looking at your 263111 category 60 pointers are receiving invitations. I am not pretty sure with 28th sep round but yes you stand a good chance to receive an invite soon. Meanwhile you can also give a try to raise an eoi for 190 NSW in which you would gain 5 more points (65) - that may increase the chances of getting your eoi picked sooner.


----------



## Din007 (Feb 13, 2016)

*immitracker*

Hi ksrikanth,

Thanks ma for your help.

I have just seen immitracker for 261311(Analyst programmer).

from last 6 month, nobody got the invitation. I am worried for my category invitation.

What to do man? i m confused ....





ksrikanthh said:


> Hey buddy, yes 2613 category for 189 has become a long wait due to the high amount of 65 pointers pitching in. So yes i would suggest you to raise a new eoi for 190 NSW as soon as possible which will increase the chances of being invited sooner. For 190 65 NSW - yes people are being invited and they keep updating here and immitracker as well.
> 
> PS : please apply for 190 65 NSW as soon as possible.
> 
> ...


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Din007 said:


> Hi ksrikanth,
> 
> Thanks ma for your help.
> 
> ...


Hmm there are couple of options i see in your case : 

1. Please apply 190 NSW without further delays. There is nothing wrong in applying multiple eoi.You would have a chance to get your eoi picked sooner compared to 189 which would definitely more time looking at the huge backlog in pending 

2. After applying 190 if you still wanted to increase the chances of receiving an invite- i would suggest you to take PTE and aim to score 79 in all sections which is not so difficult/challenging it seems compared to scoring 8 in ielts all sections.


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

suhas_sm said:


> March.
> 
> cheers,
> Suhas (2613, 65, DOE-23rd Aug, ITA-14th SEP)


Thanks suhas_sm for quick reply.
But one of the lines in EOI which I downloaded from skill select sounds confusing stating that the client will receive points for employment from the date of EOI submission, which in may case sounds as if even though I will be eligible for higher points for employment in March 2017, the points will only increase in June 2017.

May be I am interpreting it wrong 

Kindly help

Regards,
Brane


----------



## Ibsyed (Sep 17, 2016)

Can anyone answer my question please


----------



## elecengr (Jul 4, 2016)

can anybody recommend good mara agent in chandigarh pls?

regards


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

elecengr said:


> can anybody recommend good mara agent in chandigarh pls?
> 
> regards


Do it by yourself unless your application is complicated. This is my opinion based on past experience.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## suhas_sm (Aug 9, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi suhas, looking at your signature have you received an invitation for 189 ? Can you please share your points split up?


Yes. As mentioned in signature. Was invited on 14th September. 

Age - 30
Education - 15
English - 10
Experience - 10

Again, for all those wondering about points break up. It doesn't matter. Over all points does.

cheers,
Suhas (2613, 65, DOE-23rd Aug, ITA-14th SEP)


----------



## baokar1 (Jul 22, 2013)

sphider said:


> in


How your time line is showing october dates 
Docs Uploaded 11/10/2016 
Medicals Uploaded 11/10/2016


----------



## RKS20 (Dec 18, 2015)

Gagan Gupta is best MARA Agent in tricity. His brother Amber Gupta is already in Australia and MARA Agent. 

Regards
RKS.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Ibsyed said:


> Can anyone answer my question please



Hi Ibsyed, looking at your 263111 category 60 pointers are receiving invitations. I am not pretty sure with 28th sep round but yes you stand a good chance to receive an invite soon. Meanwhile you can also give a try to raise an eoi for 190 NSW in which you would gain 5 more points (65) - that may increase the chances of getting your eoi picked sooner.


----------



## Ibsyed (Sep 17, 2016)

Thanks srikanth aana..it means a lot..
My agent told me that he is expecting in october 2nd round..but still very tensed..
I pray to god that i receive invite soon


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora (Sep 11, 2016)

Do I need to arrange PCC for wife as well..


----------



## suhas_sm (Aug 9, 2016)

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> Do I need to arrange PCC for wife as well..


Yes.

cheers,
Suhas (2613, 65, DOE-23rd Aug, ITA-14th SEP)


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora (Sep 11, 2016)

suhas_sm said:


> Yes.
> 
> cheers,
> Suhas (2613, 65, DOE-23rd Aug, ITA-14th SEP)


Thanks Suhas, believe I dont need PCC for my toddlers (6 year daughter and 15 month son)

Trying to read through the web, however you guys are more fast than google


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

suhas_sm said:


> Yes. As mentioned in signature. Was invited on 14th September.
> 
> Age - 30
> Education - 15
> ...


cool , you applied for which category ?


----------



## suhas_sm (Aug 9, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> cool , you applied for which category ?


261313. Mentioned in the signature.

cheers,
Suhas (2613, 65, DOE-23rd Aug, ITA-14th SEP)


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

suhas_sm said:


> 261313. Mentioned in the signature.
> 
> cheers,
> Suhas (2613, 65, DOE-23rd Aug, ITA-14th SEP)


congrats buddy 

i am hoping for NSW 190 invite for the same category hopefully within end of this year  let's see !


----------



## ajithingmire (Mar 29, 2016)

You will receive NSW next week buddy. I entered eoi on 3rd & received invitation to apply on 16. My points are same as yours



ksrikanthh said:


> congrats buddy
> 
> i am hoping for NSW 190 invite for the same category hopefully within end of this year  let's see !


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ajithingmire said:


> You will receive NSW next week buddy. I entered eoi on 3rd & received invitation to apply on 16. My points are same as yours


thank you so much for such a positive words buddy @ajith  

i was just wondering about my exp.. i have seen many people having same points as mine however the skilled experience is higher than mine.. my overall experience is 5.1 and ACS deducted 2 years - so skilled experience would be 3.1 years so i was thinking that if people with 4+ skilled experience come in the pool , i think the preference would be given to the more experienced ones


----------



## NJO (Sep 17, 2016)

Could anyone help out pls?


----------



## NJO (Sep 17, 2016)

Eoi 18/8
190 60
489 65
Management accountant 221112
When can I expect invite?


----------



## Mody30 (Sep 18, 2016)

NJO said:


> Eoi 18/8
> 190 60
> 489 65
> Management accountant 221112
> When can I expect invite?


I think you'll have to wait. you need to improve your point score or try another state "NT" if you have the required fund to support you and your family it's 30K for the main person.

Currently, the chances are for 70 and 65.


----------



## NJO (Sep 17, 2016)

Can u elaborate pls?


----------



## Mody30 (Sep 18, 2016)

NJO said:


> Can u elaborate pls?


ok.

NSW now is the aim for people who gets 65 and 60 without the 5 point for state nomination respectively, because the 189 need 70+point to get an invitation, so they people who can't reach this 70+ points, are going for NSW primarily. thus you will wait for a long time with your 55 points without the 5 point for state nomination.

NSW stopped given invitations for 489 for accountants category.

So, you have 2 choices :
1- you have to increase your points (English - partner skills - and so on ).

2- you can go to another state for your code : 221112 you have choice of 3 states : NSW - TAS - NT 
TAS needs an employment offer to get the invitation.
so you have to go for NT.
NT needs financial requirements to give you the nomination that is the only challenge.
The financial requirements are :
Individual applicant​ AU$35 000
Applicant + spouse​ AU$50 000​
Applicant + spouse + one (1) child​ AU$60 000​
Applicant + spouse + two (2) children​ AU$65 000​
You have to provide a summary in Australian dollars for all financial assets together with evidence of those assets (for example, certified copies of bank statements, share certificates, property valuations, etc)​.


----------



## hemaa (Sep 8, 2015)

Received Invite for NSW on 16th Sep
2613**
May 24th 
65 points


----------



## Mody30 (Sep 18, 2016)

hemaa said:


> Received Invite for NSW on 16th Sep
> 2613**
> May 24th
> 65 points


Congratulations.. 

Sent from my TECNO-L8Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

hemaa said:


> Received Invite for NSW on 16th Sep
> 2613**
> May 24th
> 65 points


congrats hemaa. can you please share your ielts/pte score , total number of skilled experience ?

Also did u apply for 261313 category or 261311 or 261312 ?. please advise.


----------



## hemaa (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi all,
I have a doubt . I have received mail from NSW invite for nomination. As per my understanding there are 2 steps for 190 after EOI submission,
1) invite for NSW nomination -which should be completed within 14 days from the date email is sent
2) if nomination is approved ,then invite for Visa is sent by NSW .


Do I have to pay fees for both the steps or its only one time charge? how much is the charge.
Are there any chances of nomination getting rejected(step1)?


----------



## hemaa (Sep 8, 2015)

ksrikanthh said:


> congrats hemaa. can you please share your ielts/pte score , total number of skilled experience ?
> 
> Also did u apply for 261313 category or 261311 or 261312 ?. please advise.




PTE:
L -79
R -75
S-72
W-79

261312
skilled years 3 - 5 points


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

*Request for more evidence - Suggestions needed*

Hi All,

I got contacted by case office couple days back, requesting for more evidence. She requested for:

1. PCC from India
2. Evidence for further employment

Situation is:
1. I live in US and India is my home country. So I requested for India PCC from Indian embassy in US. It is done, I got a stamp on one of my passport pages...All good. The scan of this stamped page is already on my ImmiAccount profile.
So I'm not sure, what else I can do if that is not enough.
I was thinking of uploading Full passport scan.....and a self declaration, stating all this...."Live in US, PCC stamp received from Indian Embassy....on Page #12".

Any suggestions if that is good idea and enough or I need something more.

2. For employment or experience....I received Reference Letter from my company (with 5+ years of experience) in Jan'2016. And that's exactly what I have claimed in my file...5 yrs of work experience. 1st two years to reach skill level...next 3 years for points. Case office has requested for further evidence of employment.
This seems reasonable, considering its September already. So i was thinking of uploading my pay stubs from January and September month, proving I still work for the same company. Also, I can give a declaration from my manager stating the same with his contact information.
That should be enough right?


And help or advice is highly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## suhas_sm (Aug 9, 2016)

munishghai74 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got contacted by case office couple days back, requesting for more evidence. She requested for:
> 
> ...


1. I applied for PCC yesterday. I believe it is a one page document and not just a stamp on passport. Google images of the PCC you get from passport officer. You will get an idea.

2. From what I have learned from forums, it could be offers letters, appraisals, payslips, bank statements, form 16s.

cheers,
Suhas (2613, 65, DOE-23rd Aug, ITA-14th SEP)


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

suhas_sm said:


> 1. I applied for PCC yesterday. I believe it is a one page document and not just a stamp on passport. Google images of the PCC you get from passport officer. You will get an idea.
> 
> 2. From what I have learned from forums, it could be offers letters, appraisals, payslips, bank statements, form 16s.
> 
> ...


Googled the images. Those A4 size printed forms we receive, when we apply for PCC in India in person. My cousin brother got a similar print, when he was doing his visa processing.
But from embassy (Outside India), I guess we just get a stamp. A sample image is also available on google.


----------



## vatsyayan (Sep 16, 2016)

Guys, Could you please let me know on when can I expect an invitation with the below details:

190 ACT with 65 points.
submitted on 16th September

261313


----------



## wja_2016 (Apr 15, 2016)

Just submitted EOI today.

233513, 65points.
Hope for this month end invitation round.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

hemaa said:


> Hi all,
> I have a doubt . I have received mail from NSW invite for nomination. As per my understanding there are 2 steps for 190 after EOI submission,
> 1) invite for NSW nomination -which should be completed within 14 days from the date email is sent
> 2) if nomination is approved ,then invite for Visa is sent by NSW .
> ...


i can answer upto some extent : 

1. there are 2 steps after for 190 after EOI submission - yes that's correct 

2. invite for nomination 14 days - yes they give a 14 days timeline

3. do i have to pay fees for both - no. you just have to pay for nsw nomination initially and once the nomination is approved while you submit visa application you can pay the visa fees. you can also refer the following links that would be helpful to get fee and other details for NSW process : 

After you have been invited - Live & Work in New South Wales 

http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__da...-apply-skilled-nominated-visa-subclass190.pdf

4. any chances of getting rejected ? - if you have all the documents to prove everything u have mentioned in EOI there is no rejection. if the docs are good everything should be good  

Please do let us know the list of documents that you have uploaded after you submit the NSW nomination application within the 14 days timeline.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

hemaa said:


> Received Invite for NSW on 16th Sep
> 2613**
> May 24th
> 65 points


Looking at your case - with 3 year skilled experience it may take around 3-4 months to receive an invite for 2613** category. just an observation and assumption


----------



## Ibsyed (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi srikanth,
For my occupation 60 pointers was invited till 21th july 2016 in 17th august 2016 round..from 1st September round there was no invite for my category. As the cut off point score mentioned in 1st September round is 65..can you please tell me when we can expect the cut off points for my occupation will drop to 60 points..
Please answer my question


----------



## Chanthini (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi Guys


Any chance for 60pts for 261313 in coming rounds?

My eoi is 18-jan-2016


----------



## anurag.vashist (Mar 28, 2016)

Chanthini said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> 
> Any chance for 60pts for 261313 in coming rounds?
> ...


Looks difficult as per last the last round results. But overall you should get the invite max in Oct rounds.


----------



## sp999 (Aug 7, 2016)

Ibsyed said:


> Hi srikanth,
> For my occupation 60 pointers was invited till 21th july 2016 in 17th august 2016 round..from 1st September round there was no invite for my category. As the cut off point score mentioned in 1st September round is 65..can you please tell me when we can expect the cut off points for my occupation will drop to 60 points..
> Please answer my question




You must be engineering technologist. Whats your eoi date?? 

I am engineering technologist too and my eoi date is 2nd August 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibsyed (Sep 17, 2016)

sp999 said:


> Ibsyed said:
> 
> 
> > Hi srikanth,
> ...


M 263111(computer network professional )
EOI : 15/08/2016


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

anurag.vashist said:


> Looks difficult as per last the last round results. But overall you should get the invite max in Oct rounds.


Anurag,

I have been asking many times here but have not got response from any. I am a 60 pointer as well waiting since February 22nd. My question I am ready to wait even for a year. At this moment I am not in a position to take PTE- A and improve my english score. I am single as well so fetching 5 points for marriage is ruled out as well. Will I ever be invited if I wait.


----------



## Ibsyed (Sep 17, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Ibsyed said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone answer my question please
> ...


Hi srikanth, For my occupation 60 pointers was invited till 21th july 2016 in 17th august 2016 round..from 1st September round there was no invite for my category. As the cut off point score mentioned in 1st September round is 65..can you please tell me when we can expect the cut off points for my occupation will drop to 60 points.. Please answer my question


----------



## jiggs (Jan 19, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> Anurag,
> 
> I have been asking many times here but have not got response from any. I am a 60 pointer as well waiting since February 22nd. My question I am ready to wait even for a year. At this moment I am not in a position to take PTE- A and improve my english score. I am single as well so fetching 5 points for marriage is ruled out as well. Will I ever be invited if I wait.


You need to wait a bit more. As per my understanding , 60 pointers may be called in the upcoming Oct,2016 rounds. So wait for it. 

All the best.

261313
EOI : 15/05/2016
Invitation: xxxxxxx:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

anurag.vashist said:


> Chanthini said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys
> ...


Agreed. 

@chanthini : Did you get a chance to apply for 190 NSW?


----------



## sarim1984 (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi all,

Below is my time line and points break up:

263111- Computer and network engineer

Age: 30pts
Qualification: 15
Experience: 10
English: 10

EOI Submitted: 20th Aug 2016
Invite: 14th Sept


----------



## hemaa (Sep 8, 2015)

ksrikanthh said:


> i can answer upto some extent :
> 
> 1. there are 2 steps after for 190 after EOI submission - yes that's correct
> 
> ...




Hi ,

thanks a lot for your reply.
Any idea what is the waiting time for nomination approval?


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

hemaa said:


> PTE:
> L -79
> R -75
> S-72
> ...


Hi hemaa, could you also share your total work experience before ACS deduction?

As I have the same profile as yours and submitted EOI on May 30th.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Ibsyed said:


> Hi srikanth,
> For my occupation 60 pointers was invited till 21th july 2016 in 17th august 2016 round..from 1st September round there was no invite for my category. As the cut off point score mentioned in 1st September round is 65..can you please tell me when we can expect the cut off points for my occupation will drop to 60 points..
> Please answer my question


I understand your concern. Looking af your computer network category this year 60 Pointers are being invited when compared to 2613 category where so far we don't see any invites for them for quite a long time. 

I am not exactly sure when the cut off would change to 60 for computer network but overall looking at the trend you stand a good chance to receive an invite. 

Can you also try to apply an eoi for NSW 190 inn your category which would increase the chances of getting ur eoi picked sooner?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> anurag.vashist said:
> 
> 
> > Looks difficult as per last the last round results. But overall you should get the invite max in Oct rounds.
> ...


@kbjan : Did you get a chance to apply for 190 NSw?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sarim1984 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Below is my time line and points break up:
> 
> ...


Congrats sarim !!!


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

hemaa said:


> ksrikanthh said:
> 
> 
> > i can answer upto some extent :
> ...


Hmm, as per the NSW portal they have mentioned max upto 12 weeks however if all docs are good i have seen for many that the nomination approval is sent in just 2 weeks. 

Please do update us after you submit the nomination , the list of documents and do let us know after you receive approval  it would be helpful !!!


----------



## Ibsyed (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi sarim congrats


----------



## Ibsyed (Sep 17, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Ibsyed said:
> 
> 
> > Hi srikanth,
> ...


Thanks once again..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

wja_2016 said:


> Just submitted EOI today.
> 
> 233513, 65points.
> Hope for this month end invitation round.




Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> wja_2016 said:
> 
> 
> > Just submitted EOI today.
> ...


Welcome to invitation waiting list buddy


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Ibsyed said:


> ksrikanthh said:
> 
> 
> > Ibsyed said:
> ...


Are you planning to apply 190 NSW ?


----------



## ayinka4life (Sep 12, 2016)

sp999 said:


> You must be engineering technologist. Whats your eoi date??
> 
> I am engineering technologist too and my eoi date is 2nd August
> 
> ...


I am also Engineering technologist 60 point with EOI 4th August 2016


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

ksrikanthh said:


> @kbjan : Did you get a chance to apply for 190 NSw?



Srikanth , I would like to apply only for 189 and I do not want to bind myself to any state. Just my thoughts and hence I am waiting and ready to wait with little frustration  and patience


----------



## Ibsyed (Sep 17, 2016)

I'l wait for 189


----------



## nikhil_k (May 16, 2016)

Hi there i submitted my application on 19th september with 80 Points...i am 'Onshore'..this poll does not have option to select September month...
Will i be considered for this months second round ?


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

nikhil_k said:


> Hi there i submitted my application on 19th september with 80 Points...i am 'Onshore'..this poll does not have option to select September month...
> Will i be considered for this months second round ?


Yes.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Ibsyed said:


> I'l wait for 189


cool


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> Srikanth , I would like to apply only for 189 and I do not want to bind myself to any state. Just my thoughts and hence I am waiting and ready to wait with little frustration  and patience


i like your confidence. the long wait will come to an end meaning you will receive an invite soon


----------



## caliboy89 (Sep 5, 2016)

Hello

Can anyone please help me? I am completely lost. My current visa is expiring in 1 month.

I lodged EOI today sept 20th 2016 @ 70 points for 261313 (SE) ; @ 75 NSW & SA.

I want to know when exactly will I get INVITATION?

Can someone please answer this?

I would really appreciate your help

Regards


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

caliboy89 said:


> Hello
> 
> Can anyone please help me? I am completely lost. My current visa is expiring in 1 month.
> 
> ...


Next invitation round I.e. 28 September.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## jiggs (Jan 19, 2016)

caliboy89 said:


> Hello
> 
> Can anyone please help me? I am completely lost. My current visa is expiring in 1 month.
> 
> ...


28 september 2016 invitation round , u will get the invitation for sure , as your points score are good.


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

*==&gt;189 EOI Invitations for Sep 2016 round &lt;==*

Hi all,
Are there any auditors who got an invitation on 14 Sep 2016? Surprisingly no updates for 2212xx on myimmitracker since August


221214 - Internal Auditor
VETASSESS Positive - 31.05.2016
PTE-A 28.06.16 - L76;R77;S63;W76
IELTS-G 16.07.16 - L8;R7;S7.5;W6.5
PTE-A 30.08.16 - L84;R90;S77;W90
EOI updated 60(+5) points - 31.08.16


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora (Sep 11, 2016)

Do we need PCC for kids as well (Daughter - 6 years, Son - 15 months) ?


----------



## fas_km (Sep 9, 2016)

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> Do we need PCC for kids as well (Daughter - 6 years, Son - 15 months) ?




No need


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

rival50 said:


> Hi all,
> Are there any auditors who got an invitation on 14 Sep 2016? Surprisingly no updates for 2212xx on myimmitracker since August
> 
> 
> ...


After myimmitracker web have been modified a bit, people have ignored to update it. It is surprising that only 2 people updated for 190, NSW invites and very few with 189 round, leaving NONE for auditors.


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

I am in preparation of collecting documents for lodging Visa, I couldn't get work experience document from my company. What is the alternative for this. I can provide financials, promotion documents etc, but couldn't get anything from company letterhead. Any help is appreciated

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## pleiadees (Aug 7, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> I am in preparation of collecting documents for lodging Visa, I couldn't get work experience document from my company. What is the alternative for this. I can provide financials, promotion documents etc, but couldn't get anything from company letterhead. Any help is appreciated
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I also want to know that.

I provided statutory declaration from my colleague in my current company for ACS and it passed. Then I am preparing for visa lodge. I still don't want to let my manager know my migration intent. I have all payslips up to current month, tax record, info of health insurance from company. That should prove I actually work here right now. Do I still need the employment reference from company letterhead, mentioning the salary and the duties? 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

pleiadees said:


> I also want to know that.
> 
> I provided statutory declaration from my colleague in my current company for ACS and it passed. Then I am preparing for visa lodge. I still don't want to let my manager know my migration intent. I have all payslips up to current month, tax record, info of health insurance from company. That should prove I actually work here right now. Do I still need the employment reference from company letterhead, mentioning the salary and the duties?
> 
> Thanks for any help!


Can you explain about statuary declaration, any format

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## pleiadees (Aug 7, 2016)

For the statutory declaration, I asked a senior colleague of mine in the same team to write for me. He stated my working period, duties, some details about his relation to me (he referred me to this company, and is witnessing my work on a daily basis) etc. I used this declaration along with health insurance (by company) proof to prove that I work in this company. 

I mean, could I simply re-use this declaration, along with payslip of every months, and tax info to lodge the visa, without asking for my manager to write an employment reference on company letterhead? 

I don't want my manager to know my intention to migrate. Besides, once I got PR I am not sure when I will quit this job yet.

Thanks.


----------



## Memur (Sep 2, 2016)

Hey experts,
When should we submit the EOI to get selected on 28th September round latest?
I will apply as an Electrical Engineer with 60 points. 

Is applying on 26th September alright? If so, what do you think about the invitation at the first round? Any chance?

Thanks for your valuable comments in advance!!!
Have a great week.


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

pleiadees said:


> For the statutory declaration, I asked a senior colleague of mine in the same team to write for me. He stated my working period, duties, some details about his relation to me (he referred me to this company, and is witnessing my work on a daily basis) etc. I used this declaration along with health insurance (by company) proof to prove that I work in this company.
> 
> I mean, could I simply re-use this declaration, along with payslip of every months, and tax info to lodge the visa, without asking for my manager to write an employment reference on company letterhead?
> 
> ...


Great thanks for the information, can we use it for 189 Visa lodge as well?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> Do we need PCC for kids as well (Daughter - 6 years, Son - 15 months) ?


Age 16 and above required pcc. In ur case no required.


----------



## nikhil_k (May 16, 2016)

Hi Experts,

I have applied EOI in ANZSCO Code: 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) on 19 Sept 2016 with Total 80 Points.
Few points to clarify:
Is it right to expect an invitation on 28th Sept round ?
If Yes, after getting an approval even if my Age crosses 33 yr mark in October, i need not worry and just carry on with the visa formalities?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rival50 said:


> Hi all,
> Are there any auditors who got an invitation on 14 Sep 2016? Surprisingly no updates for 2212xx on myimmitracker since August
> 
> 
> ...




Check the table yourself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Memur said:


> Hey experts,
> When should we submit the EOI to get selected on 28th September round latest?
> I will apply as an Electrical Engineer with 60 points.
> 
> ...


In SS we can predict when we can expect an invite. Did u apply for nsw? If u haven't do apply for nsw as well.


----------



## Memur (Sep 2, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> In SS we can predict when we can expect an invite. Did u apply for nsw? If u haven't do apply for nsw as well.


I mean how many days before the round should we complete our EOI application latest?


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Check the table yourself.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Well, if you didn't realize, I'm actually checking it personally almost everyday. Now just making sure if there are people who got invited but doesn't have or haven't updated their case on Immitracker.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

rival50 said:


> Well, if you didn't realize, I'm actually checking it personally almost everyday. Now just making sure if there are people who got invited but doesn't have or haven't updated their case on Immitracker.


looks like many doesn't keep updating immitracker regularly. we can extract an approximate count from immitracker however it would not be accurate.


----------



## Harold_C (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi 2611ers,

I have applied EOI in ANZSCO Code: 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) on 19 Sept 2016 with Total 70 Points.

l am looking forward to receiving invitation on 28th Sep. Is there possible to get invitation on that day? I am not sure at the moment.

My points break down:
age：30
Degree：15
Australia study:5
PY:5
My spouse(261111):5
Ielts： 8 8 7 7.5:10


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

Harold_C said:


> Hi 2611ers,
> 
> I have applied EOI in ANZSCO Code: 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) on 19 Sept 2016 with Total 70 Points.
> 
> ...


Very likely that you will be invited.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## Memur (Sep 2, 2016)

Guys any idea about October rounds?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Memur said:


> Guys any idea about October rounds?


No idea  until we have more info about Sep rounds. I think we have one more round in sep.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Hi folks, good day. Question : Have you guys obeserved/experienced with a situation where NSW 190 sends many invites during a particular period in the entire programme year ? I have seen posts where there were multiple views and there was a common thing stated that "during a certain time in the entire programme year looks like NSW sends more invites than the normal count " Feel free to add your inputs and thoughts from your experience and observations please


----------



## santu007 (Aug 4, 2016)

caliboy89 said:


> Hello
> 
> Can anyone please help me? I am completely lost. My current visa is expiring in 1 month.
> 
> ...


After seeing the trend that 70 pointers well get invite easily, not sure why you applied for NSW and SA. Please withdraw them once you get invitation on 28th Sep. So that others can get a chance.


----------



## santu007 (Aug 4, 2016)

bvinayb said:


> Also - Some 60 pointers will jump up to 65 due to work experience and few f the 65 pointers might be coming down as well for various reasons like for e.g. Age!
> 
> This might make an impact on the rounds as well.


Very Well Said.

ANZSCO Code: 261313
+ACS Response Received - 14/07/2016
PTE - 1st Attempt 31/05/2016 - S:72, W:61, R:65, L:65  0 points
Applied EOI 189 on 04/08/2016 - 60 Points
Applied EOI 190 on 21/09/2016 - 65 Points ( NSW )
Invite Received : XXXXXX
VISA Lodged :XXXX


----------



## santu007 (Aug 4, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Agreed.
> 
> @chanthini : Did you get a chance to apply for 190 NSW?


Please try with NSW, I am also trying....


----------



## santu007 (Aug 4, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> i like your confidence. the long wait will come to an end meaning you will receive an invite soon


Good Luck

ANZSCO Code: 261313
+ACS Response Received - 14/07/2016
PTE - 1st Attempt 31/05/2016 - S:72, W:61, R:65, L:65 0 points
Applied EOI 189 on 04/08/2016 - 60 Points
Applied EOI 190 on 21/09/2016 - 65 Points ( NSW )
Invite Received : XXXXXX
VISA Lodged :XXXX


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

santu007 said:


> bvinayb said:
> 
> 
> > Also - Some 60 pointers will jump up to 65 due to work experience and few f the 65 pointers might be coming down as well for various reasons like for e.g. Age!
> ...


Hi santu, looks like you have submitted an eoi today for nsw 65 points Correct? 

What is your points split up? please advise.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

.. 

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## santu007 (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi All, 

I tried a lot to get my PTE score, but no luck 189 ( 60 points ) . So applied for NSW also on 21-sep-2016 with 65. Anyone got NSW invitation or VIC ?

ANZSCO Code: 261313
+ACS Response Received - 14/07/2016
PTE - 1st Attempt 31/05/2016 - S:72, W:61, R:65, L:65 0 points
Applied EOI 189 on 04/08/2016 - 60 Points
Applied EOI 190 on 21/09/2016 - 65 Points ( NSW )
Invite Received : XXXXXX
VISA Lodged :XXXX


----------



## santu007 (Aug 4, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> i like your confidence. the long wait will come to an end meaning you will receive an invite soon


Hi All ,

Could you please , PM me once your get NSW reply ?

ANZSCO Code: 261313
+ACS Response Received - 14/07/2016
PTE - 1st Attempt 31/05/2016 - S:72, W:61, R:65, L:65 0 points
Applied EOI 189 on 04/08/2016 - 60 Points
Applied EOI 190 on 21/09/2016 - 65 Points ( NSW )
Invite Received : XXXXXX
VISA Lodged :XXXX


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

santu007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I tried a lot to get my PTE score, but no luck 189 ( 60 points ) . So applied for NSW also on 21-sep-2016 with 65. Anyone got NSW invitation or VIC ?
> 
> ...


Hi Santu, what is your points split up?


----------



## infysaxe (Jun 8, 2016)

#Job Code : 261313 Software Engineer
#ACS Applied : 11-Sep-2016
#Mail sent to ACS : 15-Sep-2016
(As I have broken my 7.5 years experience in ACS application only over Countries (2) worked and not over each position (5) as R&R and employer are same, so requested ACS CO to include breakdown, if possible over positions as per Stat declaration to avoid any issues later in EOI/Visa lodgement)
#ACS CO replied : 16-Sep-2016
(Entries, one for each country (5.5 years, 2 years) as filled by me in online application will remain same but as a goodwill gesture :yo:, she will include all job titles in same entry of 5.5 years experience for single country)
#ACS Result +ve assessment received : 20-Sep-2016
#EOI (189, 65 Points) : 21-Sep-2016
#Invitation : Awaited


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

infysaxe said:


> #Job Code : 261313 Software Engineer
> #ACS Applied : 11-Sep-2016
> #Mail sent to ACS : 15-Sep-2016
> (As I have broken my 7.5 years experience in ACS application only over Countries (2) worked and not over each position (5) as R&R and employer are same, so requested ACS CO to include breakdown, if possible over positions as per Stat declaration to avoid any issues later in EOI/Visa lodgement)
> ...


65 189 - your invitation is coming soon !! It's on the way


----------



## infysaxe (Jun 8, 2016)

santu007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I tried a lot to get my PTE score, but no luck 189 ( 60 points ) . So applied for NSW also on 21-sep-2016 with 65. Anyone got NSW invitation or VIC ?
> 
> ...


Hi Santu007,

I see that you have 60 points without English score, which then may make it to 70 (PTE 65+ in all modules) and as per invitation round trends for 261313, it should be possible get 189 with 70 points within a month or so, unless you are specially willing to take 190 (state sponsorship).

Also, your writing score is a bit low and not sure if you already did more than 1 attempt for PTE but maybe below can help you for writing. I took this from some blog while preparing for PTE as topics for writing essay in PTE will fall in one of below category and this re-usable format may help a lot to score good 

I hope, I might be of any help 

Opinion : Only your opinion is asked.

Intro : Statement + This essay will express full agreement/complete disagreement and will offer reasons to justify this position.
First : To begin with, a variety of reason can be offered to explain why I am/not in favour of ....... Foremost among these is
....
Second : In addition, it is worth pointing out that ........ A relevant example, I would like to draw on here would be that
Conclusion : Taking these points into consideration from a personal perspective, without a shadow of doubt, I am inclined to believe that .......

Problem and Solution :

Intro : It is undeniable that ...... is one of the most challenging issues in the world.
........ is something, which is often discussed in today's world. Hardly a day goes by without subject of .... being raised in most people's live. In this essay, I am going to examine what I consider as the causes of this problem and outline what I belive may help in curbing this issue.
First : To begin with, I will now consider what I belive to be causes of this issue. Foremost among these is ......, in addition it is worth pointing out that .....
Second : Moving on to consider possible solutions, a number of courses of actions can be taken by .... A relevant example, I would like to draw on here would be ......
Conclusion : In a nutshell, it is undeniable that this is a phenomenon where causes present us with a huge difficulities. It is my considered opinion that, if we were to put in place some of the possible solutions, we would atleast be on the way to solving this problem. Not only govenment but individuals must also play their individual part to contibute to the solution.

Discussion and Opinion : +ve/-ve sides of something with your opinion

Intro : .... is an issue which often generates a great deal of heated debates, with supporters maintaining that ....., while opponents claim that .....
Both sides of this contentious issue will be put under scrutiny in the essay below and my opinion as to which holds more weight will be given.
First : Turning to the arguments put forward by those who advocates that benefits of .... is manifold. To begin with, a variety of advantages can be put forwards to .......
Second : Moving on to consider the argument put forward by critics/advocates, on other side of fence who claims that
Conclusion : In a nutshell, weighing all the arguments up against each other, there are strong and valid points on both sides of fence. However it is my considered opinion that advantages/disadvantages overweigh .... Or we should steer a middle course between these opposing sides for/by .........

Advantages and Disadvantages :

Intro : Same as Opinion + Discussion 
First : Same as Opinion + Discussion
Second : Same as Opinion + Discussion
Conclusion : In a nutshell, as it's said that everything comes at some cost. It is undeniable that on one side it seems fruitful ..... but on other side it poses some threat like .....


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

Hannan39 said:


> Hi everyone. I am new to this forum. can anyone please answer my question, i have submitted my EOI on 25th August for 189. Chemical Engineer with 60 points. When i should expect the invite??


Hi Hannan,
This is Nishish. I am also looking to move to Australia. Did you get the invitation?


----------



## venkats (Oct 7, 2014)

SKill select is updated with 14th September detials for 2613

2613	Software and Applications Programmers	65	3 September 2016 11.29 pm


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Results updated but there few people in this forum who have earlier EOI date but still not invited. Strange isn't it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajithingmire (Mar 29, 2016)

Buddy you will receive nsw invitation. I entered eoi on 3-Sept & invited to apply on 15-Sept


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

venkats said:


> SKill select is updated with 14th September detials for 2613
> 
> 2613	Software and Applications Programmers	65	3 September 2016 11.29 pm


Looks like 65 189 is going to keep trending more !!!


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

rahulpop1 said:


> Results updated but there few people in this forum who have earlier EOI date but still not invited. Strange isn't it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hi rahul, Are you referring to people with 65 189 who had earlier eoi dates and not invited?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ajithingmire said:


> Buddy you will receive nsw invitation. I entered eoi on 3-Sept & invited to apply on 15-Sept


Positive words from a positive buddy !!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Memur said:


> I mean how many days before the round should we complete our EOI application latest?




If you have 85 points complete it at any time will get you invite on the 28th.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi rahul, Are you referring to people with 65 189 who had earlier eoi dates and not invited?




Yes. For 2613xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

ajithingmire said:


> Buddy you will receive nsw invitation. I entered eoi on 3-Sept & invited to apply on 15-Sept


What is your occupation matie?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

rahulpop1 said:


> ksrikanthh said:
> 
> 
> > hi rahul, Are you referring to people with 65 189 who had earlier eoi dates and not invited?
> ...


hmm. Looks like sep 28 round would also majorly have 65 189 !!


----------



## itzrichie (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi All,

I have a question on ACS. When I did my ACS for 189 I included my Master's Degree done as a part time and due to which my experience during that time was. It considered. So I'm trying to submit another application to ACS without adding the Masters Degree to gain 5 points additionally for my work experience.
But as the previous application is linked the documents I had submitted earlier gets appeared while filling in the info. So does anyone how I can achieve resubmitting the ACS removing a certificate ??

Regards,
Richard


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hmm. Looks like sep 28 round would also majorly have 65 189 !!




Appears to be!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

It's really shocking to see how 70 pointers are growing for Auditors specially External Auditors. Internal Auditors should be treated aside from them!

As per the 14th Sept round results, the cut-off have remained 70 points and shockingly, it has moved only 5 days ahead i.e. cut-off date is August 29, 2016 (Sept 01, 2016 round cut-off was August 24, 2016).

Looking like 60 pointers esp. won't be able to get any invitation without increasing points to at least 65 to get state sponsorship. Only 68% of quota left for the year now!

The reason to this what I see might be because more number of invites should have sent to 489 visa holders with 70 points. Maybe thats why cut-off date hasn't moved so far yet.

Source: Link

PS. Just dreaming if any wonder happens


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> It's really shocking to see how 70 pointers are growing for Auditors specially External Auditors. Internal Auditors should be treated aside from them!
> 
> As per the 14th Sept round results, the cut-off have remained 70 points and shockingly, it has moved only 5 days ahead i.e. cut-off date is August 29, 2016 (Sept 01, 2016 round cut-off was August 24, 2016).
> 
> ...


Yes bro, looks like moving forward 60 points wouldn't be enough for an invite especially for 189 in many categories. So i think 60 pointers should consider trying out their options to increase points. 

This is something started in this programme year. 65 189 is more likely to increase in the coming years. Let's see.


----------



## chhinachamkaur64 (Sep 22, 2016)

hi guys i had applied for engineering technologist 233914 EOI on 14/09/2016 with 65 points any idea when can i expect invitation.
Thanks in advance


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajitpandey (Aug 19, 2016)

*Invite Date*

Hi Guys,

I have sumitted my EOI on 13th Sept for 261313 with 65 points. Any idea if I will get the invite on 28th Sept?

Regards,
Ajit


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

chhinachamkaur64 said:


> hi guys i had applied for engineering technologist 233914 EOI on 14/09/2016 with 65 points any idea when can i expect invitation.
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This round.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Second round of every month for 2613ers over the past few months were good in numbers. Losing 5 points on 8th October  Hope this round turns around the boring jinxed 60 pointers waiting period. PERIOD


----------



## Ibsyed (Sep 17, 2016)

Very bad news for 60 pointers for IT, accounting, n other engineering professionals..i found this file on one of the migration agency website. No invitations till June 2017.. even then we can't say that 60 pointers will get invite..
Very disappointing


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

Ibsyed said:


> Very bad news for 60 pointers for IT, accounting, n other engineering professionals..i found this file on one of the migration agency website. No invitations till June 2017.. even then we can't say that 60 pointers will get invite..
> Very disappointing


How true is this?

Even 65 pointers lodged 1 week ago would only get invted after June 2017?


----------



## Ibsyed (Sep 17, 2016)

Princecarl said:


> Ibsyed said:
> 
> 
> > Very bad news for 60 pointers for IT, accounting, n other engineering professionals..i found this file on one of the migration agency website. No invitations till June 2017.. even then we can't say that 60 pointers will get invite..
> ...


Only god knows bro
I'm 60 pointer n very depressed after seeing this


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Ibsyed said:


> Very bad news for 60 pointers for IT, accounting, n other engineering professionals..i found this file on one of the migration agency website. No invitations till June 2017.. even then we can't say that 60 pointers will get invite..
> Very disappointing


I ve just read it. 

Is there any suggestion that other Engineering professional like Engineering Technologist will/will not be removed next year?

If these occupations remain on the 2017/2018 SOL, does it mean that all 60 points backlog EOI from 2016/2017 year will be invited in the first round of july 2017? 

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rthapa0487 (Sep 22, 2016)

Ibsyed said:


> Very bad news for 60 pointers for IT, accounting, n other engineering professionals..i found this file on one of the migration agency website. No invitations till June 2017.. even then we can't say that 60 pointers will get invite..
> Very disappointing


I think this is not true because 28th round as my calculation will cover 60 pointers until Jan 2016.:fencing:


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

rthapa0487 said:


> I think this is not true because 28th round as my calculation will cover 60 pointers until Jan 2016.:fencing:




It can't be 100% trusted as those are estimated timelines. Real world invites can differ as they are if you observe last few rounds. Have patience everyone. 

Also, I think it's too optimistic to think that 60 pointers will be covered till Jan in next round. I pray for it but it's tough. I think the backlog days will reduce for sure to may be 1-2 days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Ibsyed said:


> Very bad news for 60 pointers for IT, accounting, n other engineering professionals..i found this file on one of the migration agency website. No invitations till June 2017.. even then we can't say that 60 pointers will get invite..
> Very disappointing


Hi syed, what is the agency site link?


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Pls can someone attend to my question 

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibsyed (Sep 17, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Ibsyed said:
> 
> 
> > Very bad news for 60 pointers for IT, accounting, n other engineering professionals..i found this file on one of the migration agency website. No invitations till June 2017.. even then we can't say that 60 pointers will get invite..
> ...


Srikanth give your number or email or any contact detail
Thanks


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Ibsyed said:


> Srikanth give your number or email or any contact detail
> Thanks


Posting personal information is against the forum rules: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

You may ask people to send you information via Private Message, but do understand that they are not at all obliged to do so, even if you ask them to.


----------



## nikhil_k (May 16, 2016)

nikhil_k said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have applied EOI in ANZSCO Code: 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) on 19 Sept 2016 with Total 80 Points.
> Few points to clarify:
> ...


Hi Experts...can a more experienced guy answer my above question.
More info:
- i only applied for 189 category
- only concern is that i will loose 5 points on 10 oct.

Replies appreciated


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Ibsyed said:


> ksrikanthh said:
> 
> 
> > Ibsyed said:
> ...


I am trying to search your name and it's not listing in the search results. If you can find my name can u drop me a message? I will reply to it.


----------



## Ibsyed (Sep 17, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Ibsyed said:
> 
> 
> > ksrikanthh said:
> ...


Plzz checj msg n reply thanks


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Ibsyed said:


> Srikanth give your number or email or any contact detail
> Thanks


Those are just estimates...below is the matter I found in iscah website.
Esitmate of Pro Rata invitation dates – September 2016

Attached is a link to our best estimate for when the Pro Rata occupations (Accountants, Auditors, IT and Engineers) MAYYYYYY receive an invite for either the 189 or 190(nsw sponsored) visas.

Note they are just estimates :

Pro Rata 22nd September 2016

The two marginal predictions we made were :

189 – Accountants not to get an invite at 65 points before July 2016. The reasoning being that each time Accountants have invited their proper quota of around 104 places, the waiting time at 70 points has come down only around 1 week. Given each skill select is around 2 weeks apart the waiting time is therefore getting longer at 70 points (these have to be cleared to get down to the 65 pointers). And also the numbers of Accountants is already at 32% above where they should be for this time of year… if they were going to meet their exact yearly quota by June next year .

190 – NSW not to invite 65+5 points with 20 points for english. We cannot see any invites from a variety of sources in the last 6 months. It seems as if NSW simply does not feel they need to invite Accountants given the number already coming through the 189 program. Until we see NSW inviting some more our call is that it is unlikely those EOIs will get an invite this program year.

We will update our estimates each month as we see any changes to the trends for the pro rata occupations.

Please send any questions to [email protected] as it is much easier for us to answer you that way – thanks..

Share this with your friends if you think it is helpful. Also make sure you like our Facebook page to get daily visa updates

Also any questions, please email us to [email protected] as it is MUCH easier to answer you.



261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


----------



## Ibsyed (Sep 17, 2016)

suppala.sudhir said:


> Ibsyed said:
> 
> 
> > Srikanth give your number or email or any contact detail
> ...


Hey sudhir,
My occupation is 263111 computer network professional and EOI lodged at 15th august (60 points).. occupational ceiling is more than 50% filled..thats causing me worries 
I was expecting invitation in october 1st round but i lost hope when i saw that estimate


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Ibsyed said:


> Very bad news for 60 pointers for IT, accounting, n other engineering professionals..i found this file on one of the migration agency website. No invitations till June 2017.. even then we can't say that 60 pointers will get invite..
> Very disappointing


This just RUBBISH! Stay calm and be positive guys


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

rthapa0487 said:


> I think this is not true because 28th round as my calculation will cover 60 pointers until Jan 2016.:fencing:


I second the statement since no body is aware about the backlog of 65+ pointers. If you look at the Aug last round and September round there has been good progress.


----------



## jhassan (May 23, 2016)

*ACS Assessment Help!*

Hi guys!

My friend is facing a strange issue. He has 10 years and 6 months of Software Engineering professional experience up till now. He applied for ACS assessment in May 24, 2016 and received his outcome on Jun 9, 2016.
ACS calculated his total experience to be 10 Years and 2 months from Mar 2006 to May 2016. After deducting two years for suitability criteria, ACS awarded him a total of 7 years and 11 months of experience. (which should have been 8 years and two months)
He proceeded with the EOI submission and got his invitation in Sep round awarding himself 15 points for 8 years.

He is still working in that organisation at same position.
Is it legit to add those extra months after ACS assessment for gaining 15 points (8 years of experience) by providing proof of job continuation? 
Can he proceed with this EOI invitation to submit his Visa application or does he have to get 8 years of experience reassessed by ACS? 

I know this is a great mess and I am expecting some help from senior guys here.

Thanks as you people have always been a great help!


----------



## santu007 (Aug 4, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi santu, looks like you have submitted an eoi today for nsw 65 points Correct?
> 
> What is your points split up? please advise.


Hi Srikanth,

AGE - 25
EXP - 15
EDU - 15
Partner - 5
PTE - 0
------------
60


----------



## ajitpandey (Aug 19, 2016)

ajitpandey said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have sumitted my EOI on 13th Sept for 261313 with 65 points. Any idea if I will get the invite on 28th Sept?
> 
> ...


Anyone? Any idea?


----------



## santu007 (Aug 4, 2016)

infysaxe said:


> Hi Santu007,
> 
> I see that you have 60 points without English score, which then may make it to 70 (PTE 65+ in all modules) and as per invitation round trends for 261313, it should be possible get 189 with 70 points within a month or so, unless you are specially willing to take 190 (state sponsorship).
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy !! I tried total 3 times, second time speaking, last time listening  so got frustrated, this time, i want to take month, before going for next attempt.


----------



## prashantbhagat (Oct 3, 2012)

*Needed Help for Visa Lodge*

Request you to please resolve my below queries

•	I needed one help which I came across while lodging of my visa
Non Migrating dependent family member
Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizen or Australian permanent residents
Is there any consequences if I mention dependent name (my Mother in this case) who will not be travelling with me. This is in case in future she wantto join me. Does it have any impact on visa fee.

•	Can I submit the same set of relevant notarized document which I submitted for ACS. I have not changed my compnay DO I need to provide new Reference Letter as my ACS happened in March or upload the same document and wait for CO advise.

•	My Wife had completed IELTS functional English in 2012. I understand that the IETLS result does not hold good now. Do my wife needs to go for another English Exam or the CO may consider it. 

•	We are expecting our next child now. Can we lodge the visa and also inform the authority about the status change. Will it anyway impacty my Visa process. Anyways I want to travel after the birth of my next child.

•	In the EOI it was mentioned to mention employment history for last 10 years. I have around 13 years exp. But mentioned only the last two company details in EOI (since it was mentioned to mention only the last 10 years exp) comprising 10.5 years. Do I need to upload document for only those companies or entire employment history while lodging the Visa.

Any suggestion/advise is welcome.

Regards,
PKB


----------



## santu007 (Aug 4, 2016)

One quick question guys, 

I think it is answered somewhere in the forum, However felt like asking in a active thread. I have 12 years experience. ACS result say exp aft june 2008 blah bah...

So my exp is coming as 8 years 2 months out of which I have 1 year in Australi, so ( 7 years 2 months India + 1 year in Australia ) 10 + 5.

My question is i am worked in the same company from May 2006 to june 2010, but ACS said from july 2008, So how should I fill that in EOI ?

may 2006 to jun 2008 not suitable 
July 2008 to Jun 2006 SUitable ??


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

What I have done is feeded only information which is skilled assessed by ACS in EOI. Even though it is in mid of that company experience.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## KeemPee (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi

My info is, 261311 - 60 points - EOI Jan 20, 2016.
When do you think I will get an invite? Thanks!


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

did anyone else notice whenever there's a technical glitz DIBP had sent more number of invites in the subsequent rounds?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

USI said:


> did anyone else notice whenever there's a technical glitz DIBP had sent more number of invites in the subsequent rounds?


Interesting !!!


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

USI said:


> did anyone else notice whenever there's a technical glitz DIBP had sent more number of invites in the subsequent rounds?


Or they might have been manipulating figures


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

blackrider89 said:


> Or they might have been manipulating figures


No manipulation mate. People are receiving invites.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

USI said:


> No manipulation mate. People are receiving invites.


I wasn't saying ppl are not receiving invitations. I mean some figures might not be accurate.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Guys.. I have made an excel sheet of Pro-rata occupations showing invitation history since from July 2016. It might help you by looking at the invitation trend.

Link: https://goo.gl/FGXxAE

PS. Switch between the tabs of your occupation group.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Guys.. I have made an excel sheet of Pro-rata occupations showing invitation history since from July 2016. It might help you by looking at the invitation trend.
> 
> Link: https://goo.gl/FGXxAE
> 
> PS. Switch between the tabs of your occupation group.


Good one @BulletAK !


----------



## SAbbas007 (Sep 9, 2016)

ns0314 said:


> Subscribing
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Congratulation dear,

Is any one received NSW invitation with 60+5 points 

189 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261313 with 60 points
190 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261313 with 60+5 points SS (NSW)
ACS: Positive- 29/Aug/2016
PTE Result : 8/SEP/2016: L/R/S/W (70/67/72/68)
EOI: 18/SEP/2016
ITA: ??
Visa Lodged: ??
PCC: ??
Meds: ??
Grant: ??
IED: ??


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

SAbbas007 said:


> ns0314 said:
> 
> 
> > Subscribing
> ...


Hi sabbas, what is your skilled experience from acs? 3 years or 5 years?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SAbbas007 said:


> Congratulation dear,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think hood chance with NSW.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buddhaself (Sep 23, 2016)

how many days do you think software engineer category will move forward? last time it was 14 days (till 3 sep). 

MY EOI submission date is is 14 sep .


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

What is your EOI point ?

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## SAbbas007 (Sep 9, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> i can answer upto some extent :
> 
> 1. there are 2 steps after for 190 after EOI submission - yes that's correct
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing ur info I am also on same boat

Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
PTE A => 65+ IN all module
ACS positive : 29/Aug/2016
EOI Submitted : 18/Sep/2016 ( 189 - 60, 190 (NSW) - 65 )
Invitation : Waiting


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> SAbbas007 said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulation dear,
> ...


hi sabbas, what is ur points split up?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

buddhaself said:


> how many days do you think software engineer category will move forward? last time it was 14 days (till 3 sep).
> 
> MY EOI submission date is is 14 sep .


hi buddha, have u submitted eoi for 190 nsw on sep 14 ? Also can u pls update your points split up? please advise.


----------



## buddhaself (Sep 23, 2016)

Fanish said:


> What is your EOI point ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


65

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## buddhaself (Sep 23, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi buddha, have u submitted eoi for 190 nsw on sep 14 ? Also can u pls update your points split up? please advise.


I didn't apply for 190 because I thought I'll get directly 189. My points are 65 (acs approved) 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

buddhaself said:


> 65
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


High chances for 28 sep.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## buddhaself (Sep 23, 2016)

Fanish said:


> High chances for 28 sep.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


Thanks fanish. Any idea how long current processing after I apply for the visa? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

buddhaself said:


> Thanks fanish. Any idea how long current processing after I apply for the visa?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Difficult to judge the timeframe. Can be from 2 weeks to 6 months.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## Marv1985 (Jun 3, 2016)

Just got my second IELTS results and it looks like I'll be updating my EOI to 70 points. Hopefully that means an invite on Sep 28.:flame:


----------



## caliboy89 (Sep 5, 2016)

"IELTS (Attempt 1): L: 8.5|R: 8|W: 7.5|S: 6.5 - 21 May 2016 / Results on June 3"


How did you claim 10 points earlier? You got 6.5 in S. You must get 7 each for 10 points? 8 each for 20 points?


----------



## Marv1985 (Jun 3, 2016)

caliboy89 said:


> "IELTS (Attempt 1): L: 8.5|R: 8|W: 7.5|S: 6.5 - 21 May 2016 / Results on June 3"
> 
> 
> How did you claim 10 points earlier? You got 6.5 in S. You must get 7 each for 10 points? 8 each for 20 points?


I claimed 0 for IELTS before.

I have 30 pts for Age, 10 pts for Work Experience, 15 from Education and 5 pts from Partner Skill.


----------



## swami (Jul 10, 2009)

Dear All,

I would like to know your opinion on this. I have submitted my EOI last week and expecting an invite sometime soon. However, I have taken a career break for few months after around 14 years of work. Would this affect my chance of getting an invite?. I have anyway mentioned the last day from my current role in the EOI submitted, so no information is hidden. Points wise I am well off though.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

*Please let 60 pointers be shown mercy  *

60 pointers hope ,prayers,patience are being tested big time. Let's see how it goes. We are nearing year end now and last year 60 pointers were freezed after December 12th 2015. Afraid and worried


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Fanish said:


> Difficult to judge the timeframe. Can be from 2 weeks to 6 months.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


90% of applicants get their visas within 90 days. 

Average is 76 days.


----------



## Ibsyed (Sep 17, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> 60 pointers hope ,prayers,patience are being tested big time. Let's see how it goes. We are nearing year end now and last year 60 pointers were freezed after December 12th 2015. Afraid and worried


No invitation for pro-rata occupations for 60 points..don't keep any expectations..try increase your points
M 60 pointer as well n lost all hopes
Depressed


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

What is your DOE? Can you furnish your details?


----------



## Lockon (Sep 1, 2016)

So according to the information floating around, I will have 0% chance of getting invited on 60 points is that right? Is there any chance that I would get invited on the 190 visa anytime soon? 

189 Subclass - ANZSCO - 263111 with 60 points

190 Subclass - ANZSCO - 263111 with 60+5 points SS (NSW)

ACS: Positive- 09 Aug 2016

PTE Result : 07 Aug 2015: L/R/S/W (84/90/90/77)

EOI: 09 Aug 2016


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

*==&gt;189 EOI Invitations for Sep 2016 round &lt;==*



Lockon said:


> So according to the information floating around, I will have 0% chance of getting invited on 60 points is that right? Is there any chance that I would get invited on the 190 visa anytime soon?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Next round no chance.  overall ? I think 65 gives better chance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swami (Jul 10, 2009)

swami said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I would like to know your opinion on this. I have submitted my EOI last week and expecting an invite sometime soon. However, I have taken a career break for few months after around 14 years of work. Would this affect my chance of getting an invite?. I have anyway mentioned the last day from my current role in the EOI submitted, so no information is hidden. Points wise I am well off though.


Any opinions please ? BTW my career break started just 10 days before, planning to continue this break for next 2 months.


----------



## buddhaself (Sep 23, 2016)

swami said:


> Any opinions please ? BTW my career break started just 10 days before, planning to continue this break for next 2 months.


This is perfectly reasonable and not an issue at all. Cheers 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lockon (Sep 1, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Next round no chance.  overall ? I think 65 gives better chance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for the reply mate. By 65 do you mean for the 190 visa? If so should I expect it in 1 or 2 months or would it be longer. If that's not the case then I'll just try PTE again to get 10 more points.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

*==&gt;189 EOI Invitations for Sep 2016 round &lt;==*



andreyx108b said:


> Next round no chance.  overall ? I think 65 gives better chance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Ops i assumed you are 26131*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lockon (Sep 1, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Ops i assumed you are 26131*
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, I should've written the occupation's name instead  So any chance for 263111?


----------



## swami (Jul 10, 2009)

buddhaself said:


> This is perfectly reasonable and not an issue at all. Cheers
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thank you. That relieved me off from some anxiety


----------



## NaveenDabas (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi Guys

I am a 60 pointer 261313 .. According to the data floating around and the discussions looks like there is no guarantee 60 pointer will receive invite. So i have a question to ask to the seniors here , i am from Electronics and communication background but i assessed my skills from acs so they cut my 4 years and after that i have 1 year of Australian skilled experience so i can claim only 5 points . But my fellow colleague ( Same as my credentials ) went through Engineers Australia and got positive assessment and hence got full points for his overall job experience . So i just want to ask can i now go to Engineers Australia and try to get positive assessment and try as Telecom engineer ( As my company is telecom company ) ?? Can i do that ?? or should i wait for few months to see if i can get NSW (60+5) invite atleast ??


----------



## Ibsyed (Sep 17, 2016)

NaveenDabas said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am a 60 pointer 261313 .. According to the data floating around and the discussions looks like there is no guarantee 60 pointer will receive invite. So i have a question to ask to the seniors here , i am from Electronics and communication background but i assessed my skills from acs so they cut my 4 years and after that i have 1 year of Australian skilled experience so i can claim only 5 points . But my fellow colleague ( Same as my credentials ) went through Engineers Australia and got positive assessment and hence got full points for his overall job experience . So i just want to ask can i now go to Engineers Australia and try to get positive assessment and try as Telecom engineer ( As my company is telecom company ) ?? Can i do that ?? or should i wait for few months to see if i can get NSW (60+5) invite atleast ??


Go with engineers australia..
I think you need to submit a CDR report with 6 each in ielts for your positive skill assessment


----------



## NaveenDabas (Sep 13, 2016)

Ibsyed said:


> Go with engineers australia..
> I think you need to submit a CDR report with 6 each in ielts for your positive skill assessment


Ok thanks .. I have 65 ( ALL) in PTE . But can i do it ?? as already i did assessment from ACS ??


----------



## staokeer (Sep 7, 2016)

santu007 said:


> One quick question guys,
> 
> I think it is answered somewhere in the forum, However felt like asking in a active thread. I have 12 years experience. ACS result say exp aft june 2008 blah bah...
> 
> ...



I have read a lot about this in this forum and from what I read, I can say that you can claim points for the company you worked but only after the month which ACS approved.

For example, if ACS mentioned "experience valid after Feb 20xx", then you can c;laim points from March 20xx.

In the EOI, you have to type the same company 2 times and Select "NO" under the field "Is this employment related to the nomination occupation" for the years ACS didn't approve and Select "YES" for the years which is approved by ACS.


Disclaimer:
What I wrote is only from what I remember reading when I was searching something so whatever mentioned isn't confirmed.


Hope this helps.


----------



## SAbbas007 (Sep 9, 2016)

PTE => 10 poings
Age => 25 points
Education Masters => 15 points
ACS => After 2 years diduction (7 Years 10 months as of now) 10 points

Total = > 60


----------



## SAbbas007 (Sep 9, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi sabbas, what is ur points split up?


PTE => 10
AGE => 25
Education => 15
ACS=> 10 (After 2 years deduction total 7 years 10 months)

Total => 60


----------



## vanpraustralia (Aug 22, 2016)

*September 2016 EOI Lodged*

EOI lodged: 20-Sep-2016
Points: 65
occupation: 261313

Given the trend Can i expect invite in the next 2 rounds ?

Also i am not sure how i can add myself or respond to this poll for september..


----------



## SAbbas007 (Sep 9, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi sabbas, what is ur points split up?




Age - 25
PTE - 10
Education - 15
Exp - 10 7 years 10 months (After 2 years deduction) 

Total - 60


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAbbas007 (Sep 9, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi sabbas, what is your skilled experience from acs? 3 years or 5 years?




5 years (7 years and 10 months after 2 years deduction by ACS)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon (Sep 10, 2015)

vanpraustralia said:


> EOI lodged: 20-Sep-2016
> Points: 65
> occupation: 261313
> 
> ...


I am sure you will get it in the next round itself.. All the best..


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

Just submitted an EOI with 65 points with below points break up.

Job code: 261313
Age:30
Edu:15
English:10(PTE A R80,W80,S78,L73)
Exp:10
D.O.E: 24-SEP-2016

Hoping to get an invitation soon!


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

uday63 said:


> Just submitted an EOI with 65 points with below points break up.
> 
> Job code: 261313
> Age:30
> ...


hi uday, welcome to IWL ( Invitation Waiting List )  . Looking at your score ( 65 points ) , you would receive an invite soon !!!


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

Thank u Srikanth!!

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## thepirate (Aug 8, 2016)

Any rough idea how much time it will take to get invite for 60 pointer for 231313- Software Engineer.


----------



## Bhavna1 (Jul 20, 2014)

What is the waiting time for electrical engineers with 60 points?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Bhavna1 said:


> What is the waiting time for electrical engineers with 60 points?


It all depends on when you file your EOI. Currently the cutoof stands at 60 points 30th August but nothing can be said as what will happen in the future since it all depends on number of applicants with higher points


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

thepirate said:


> Any rough idea how much time it will take to get invite for 60 pointer for 231313- Software Engineer.


The cutoff currently as per skill select for the 14th September rounds stands at 65 points 3rd September 2016 so the points is going to come down in the upcoming rounds. 
Applicants here use the available to track the number of applicants in queue and also check the trend and estimate the timeline to ITA using the available analytics


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Bhavna1 said:


> What is the waiting time for electrical engineers with 60 points?


hi Bhavna, what is your points split up and when did you submit your eoi ? please advise.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

thepirate said:


> Any rough idea how much time it will take to get invite for 60 pointer for 231313- Software Engineer.


did you get a chance to apply for 190 NSW ? please advise.


----------



## SAbbas007 (Sep 9, 2016)

FlytoAustraliaSoon said:


> I am sure you will get it in the next round itself.. All the best..




Hi dear, 
Thanks for reply 
My consultant applied 189 and 190 in same EOI and after 10 Dec my experience will become 8 years. So 5 points of experience will automatically add or I have to resubmit the EOI.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

SAbbas007 said:


> Hi dear,
> Thanks for reply
> My consultant applied 189 and 190 in same EOI and after 10 Dec my experience will become 8 years. So 5 points of experience will automatically add or I have to resubmit the EOI.
> 
> ...


It updates automatically and you will be notified over an email.


----------



## Asifskeep (Apr 19, 2016)

Hello Guys

Following are my points breakdown:

Age:30
Bachelors: 15
PTE: 20

Total: 65

Category: Ship's Engineer (231212

I have got 32 months of experience ( Not getting points for it).

What are my chances for getting invitation as well as grant for 189( I know its impossible to say, just a rough idea/prediction) ?
Does job experience play a big role?

Should i apply for 189 solely or go for both 189 and 190(NSW with 65+5=70)?
I dont want to miss out any opportunity cause i wont be claiming points for experience and am not quiet sure if that is a big issue.

I had a look at the occupation ceiling and till now 5/1000 has been taken. 
For my category, with 65 points, do you think i stand a fair chance for 189?


Cheers
Asif


----------



## SAbbas007 (Sep 9, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> It updates automatically and you will be notified over an email.




Thanks for info 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itzrichie (Mar 18, 2016)

*ACS - Assessment*

Hi,

Is it possible to remove a Master's Degree (I did this in parallel as part-time while working) from ACS and re-submit for assessment?

Thanks
Richard

ANZSCO - 261313
Points (189) - 60
EOI Submitted Date: 30/03/2016


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Asifskeep said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> Following are my points breakdown:
> 
> ...




You should get invited next round.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asifskeep (Apr 19, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> You should get invited next round.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Andrey

Encouraging words buddy. Asking for good wishes  .
Thanks. Lets see how it goes.

Cheers
Asif


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

hi folks, 

i started preparing the list of pending invitations for NSW 190 2613xx category. i started with 261313 software engineer category (60+5) pointers referring the pending cases from immitracker link

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trac...interest-sc190

I am also adding users who provide their eoi updates in this forum whose details are not available in immitracker. feel free to provide an update if you notice your details and if you are waiting or if you have received an invitation by looking at the below mentioned link.it would be helpful to track the pending/completed invitations. thank you. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing


----------



## appzam (Sep 25, 2016)

Hello All,

I am new to this forum. 

I have submitted/Updated my EOI on 22-Sep-16 for Analyst programmer(261311) category with 70 points.

Any chance of me getting an Invite in the next round on 28 Sep?

Waiting anxiously:fingerscrossed:


----------



## buddhaself (Sep 23, 2016)

appzam said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> 
> ...


Since cuttoff is going at 65 points it's virtually guaranteed for all 70pointers to get it in next round. Well done. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhavna1 (Jul 20, 2014)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi Bhavna, what is your points split up and when did you submit your eoi ? please advise.


I haven't submitted yet, planning to submit ASAP, my points breakup are:
Age:30
EA:5
PTE:10
Education:15


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Bhavna1 said:


> I haven't submitted yet, planning to submit ASAP, my points breakup are:
> Age:30
> EA:5
> PTE:10
> Education:15


coool  , are u planning to apply for 190 as well ?


----------



## appzam (Sep 25, 2016)

buddhaself said:


> appzam said:
> 
> 
> > Hello All,
> ...


Thanks buddhaself ?


----------



## abi2305 (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi Guys

I updated my EOI points from 60 to 70 points yesterday evening post COB, so effective submission date is 26th September. Any idea when can i expect the invite? Code- 2613

Thanks in advance.


----------



## buddhaself (Sep 23, 2016)

abi2305 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I updated my EOI points from 60 to 70 points yesterday evening post COB, so effective submission date is 26th September. Any idea when can i expect the invite? Code- 2613
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Same as above 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

abi2305 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I updated my EOI points from 60 to 70 points yesterday evening post COB, so effective submission date is 26th September. Any idea when can i expect the invite? Code- 2613
> 
> Thanks in advance.


This coming round. By that I mean 28 September 2016.


----------



## chhinachamkaur64 (Sep 22, 2016)

PTE-20
Study-15
Aus study-5
age-25
total-65
EOI-14/09/2016
any idea when i get invited


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buddhaself (Sep 23, 2016)

chhinachamkaur64 said:


> PTE-20
> Study-15
> Aus study-5
> age-25
> ...


What's your code? If software, high chance on Wednesday 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## chhinachamkaur64 (Sep 22, 2016)

233914 is the code


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vanpraustralia (Aug 22, 2016)

FlytoAustraliaSoon said:


> I am sure you will get it in the next round itself.. All the best..


Thanks a lot .. you sound positive and promising.. waiting for sep 28


----------



## gouravsharma (Sep 13, 2016)

Any chances for 60 pointers in tomorrow's invitation?

Regards
Gourav


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

gouravsharma said:


> Any chances for 60 pointers in tomorrow's invitation?
> 
> Regards
> Gourav


God knows...

261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


----------



## chhinachamkaur64 (Sep 22, 2016)

buddhaself said:


> What's your code? If software, high chance on Wednesday
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




233914 engineering technologist


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chhinachamkaur64 (Sep 22, 2016)

233914
PTE-20
Study-15
Aus study-5
age-25
total-65
EOI-14/09/2016
any idea when i get invitation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

*Financial Statement for Accounts*

Hi Experts,
Is it mandatory to provide financial statements of Bank accounts as a part of documentation for 189/190 subclass?

If yes, why is it required? 

For employment, I have already done my assessment from a listed assessing body. So shouldn't that positive assessment letter act as a proof of employment and education as well?

Regards,
Brane


----------



## Santosh.nukala (Jul 10, 2016)

*age problem*

Hi Guys,

I have applied for 189 EOI with 65 points. My birthdate is on 28th September 1983, so on this invitation round 28th Sep i would be completing my 33 years.

The question is:

1. Will i be considered for this 28th Sep invitation round, considering my birthday completes by end of the day of 28th sep? 
2. or will i be treated as a 33 years completed person and will not be considered for this invitation round as i would loose 5 points due to age factor?

My Points Split is 
Age: 30
PTE: 10
Qualification: 15
Exp: 10

Quick reply is appreciated.

Regards


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Santosh.nukala said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied for 189 EOI with 65 points. My birthdate is on 28th September 1983, so on this invitation round 28th Sep i would be completing my 33 years.
> 
> ...


hi Santosh, when did you submit your eoi? Date please? And what category you have submitted? please advise.


----------



## Santosh.nukala (Jul 10, 2016)

Submitted my EOI on 6th Sep 2016 and my job code is 261313, Software Engineer.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Santosh.nukala said:


> Submitted my EOI on 6th Sep 2016 and my job code is 261313, Software Engineer.




Whats your anzsco?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Santosh.nukala (Jul 10, 2016)

ANZSCO code is 261313


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Santosh.nukala said:


> ANZSCO code is 261313




65 points?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Santosh.nukala (Jul 10, 2016)

PTE: 10
Qualification: 15
Exp: 10
My Age as of date gives me 30 points so total 65 points.

But my birthday is on 28th September which makes me to complete 33 years. So would i still have 65 points as of 28th Sep invitation round or would it be reduced to 60 points?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

*==&gt;189 EOI Invitations for Sep 2016 round &lt;==*

How unlucky that is... You suppose to be invited with 65, but as you will be lowered in points on the same date.. 

Wait wait.. Hm.. I think you are unlucky


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Santosh.nukala (Jul 10, 2016)

true


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

Hi Santosh,

Its almost certain that *u* receive the invite *tomo* as *ur* DOE is 6th sep with 65 in 261313. 

I think *u* *ll* receive the invite first and then skillselect profile gets updated by 28th EOD.

I think *u* *hav* to talk to DIBP guys *n* its manageable. 

Seniors,*pls* throw some light for our fellow expatian.

*Please don't use text-speak in your posts - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*



Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## Santosh.nukala (Jul 10, 2016)

Thanks for the info Uday, but do you want me to talk to them to explain my situation, would they consider.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

What is the latest backlog clearance for 65 pointers ? How long is it going to take to clear the complete 65 pointer backlog ? The frustration of 60 pointers are tested big time. I am ina situation where I cannot increase my score right away 

Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## sumanthtv (May 29, 2015)

Submitted EOI Today with 60 Points


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

sumanthtv said:


> Submitted EOI Today with 60 Points


Occupation category ? Post with complete signature always


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> Occupation category ? Post with complete signature always


Hi all

May i know if 189 selection looks for english
Score as well? Or it is base on total points?
Reason is bec i dont hv score in english. 

Thanks for your replies


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

Santosh.nukala said:


> Thanks for the info Uday, but do you want me to talk to them to explain my situation, would they consider.


Hi Santosh,

Invites are usually sent out between 00:00 and 00:30 Canberra ACT time zone.

I guess your skill select points change by end of day 28th September and You will have an invite by then.

I suggest you to be prepared with the documentation for Visa Lodge and talk to DIBP guys immediately after you receive an invite and proceed.I heard DIBP people are understanding.

Lets see how it works.

Good luck!


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

uday63 said:


> Hi Santosh,
> 
> Invites are usually sent out between 00:00 and 00:30 Canberra ACT time zone.
> 
> ...


yes,Damn sure,You will be invited....


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

Princecarl said:


> Hi all
> 
> May i know if 189 selection looks for english
> Score as well? Or it is base on total points?
> ...


189 does not look for English score.You are good as long as you have competent level score(IELTS 6 in all or equivalent)


----------



## AnkushSharma (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi All,

I have just submitted 489 sponsored visa with 70 points. What are the chances I get invited on 28th September 2016 round for 2613 software and application programmers?
Please advice seniors


----------



## thepirate (Aug 8, 2016)

madhuri1310 said:


> yes,Damn sure,You will be invited....


I also think the same. He will be invited in this round itself.

Sent from my XT1079 using Tapatalk


----------



## thepirate (Aug 8, 2016)

Does anyone see a ray of hope for 60 pointer in 2313 anzsco till nov,dec ? EOI submitted at 24 sep.

Sent from my XT1079 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnkushSharma (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi All,

I have just submitted 489 sponsored visa with 70 points. What are the chances I get invited on 28th September 2016 round for 2613 software and application programmers?
Please advice seniors


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

On a silly note, if an applicant has 2 wives and if they are skilled, can the applicant claim additional points? 

A frustrated 60 pointer! Peace!


----------



## thepirate (Aug 8, 2016)

USI said:


> On a silly note, if an applicant has 2 wives and if they are skilled, can the applicant claim additional points?
> 
> A frustrated 60 pointer! Peace!


Oh boy. Wonderful   . I am sure DIBP wouldn't have taken care of that   

Sent from my XT1079 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebilsaa (Sep 26, 2016)

Hello, 
i have applied on 8th September, i collected 60 points total and the ANZSCO 263311, do i have any hope to get on 28th September ?, thanks,


----------



## pangaria (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi,

Is there a different thread for post invitation process? Request if someone can share an active discussion thread...

Can anyone help me with when a CO is assigned to the application?

Thanks already


----------



## RajS007 (Aug 15, 2016)

Friends,

I need your guidance ..

What does "*Suspend*" option in EOI mean? What is the impact on my EOI application if I suspend it for few months?
EOI displays 3 options - Withdraw, Suspend and Update.

Looking forward to your help if someone can please explain. Thanks!


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

pangaria said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there a different thread for post invitation process? Request if someone can share an active discussion thread...
> 
> ...


Check this
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/952042-189-visa-lodge-2016-gang.html


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon (Sep 10, 2015)

Santosh.nukala said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied for 189 EOI with 65 points. My birthdate is on 28th September 1983, so on this invitation round 28th Sep i would be completing my 33 years.
> 
> ...


I certainly feel you will get the invitation. The Skillselect will send an email to you if your points are changing from what is been updated (may be due to age/experience/etc).
All the best and update us as your is very peculiar case.


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

RajS007 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I need your guidance ..
> 
> ...


I guess 'Withdraw' voids the application and you have to create a new one if you want again.

where as 'Suspend' temporarily suspends and you can resume where you left. I doubt whether the DOE(Date Of Expression) changes once it is resumed.


----------



## RajS007 (Aug 15, 2016)

uday63 said:


> I guess 'Withdraw' voids the application and you have to create a new one if you want again.
> 
> where as 'Suspend' temporarily suspends and you can resume where you left. I doubt whether the DOE(Date Of Expression) changes once it is resumed.



Thanks Uday. So it seems that Suspend is a safe option for EOI. I hope resuming it won't impact the original date.

Please if anyone has more information, do post it here. I'll be thankful.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

RajS007 said:


> Thanks Uday. So it seems that Suspend is a safe option for EOI. I hope resuming it won't impact the original date.
> 
> Please if anyone has more information, do post it here. I'll be thankful.


No it wont impact the original date of EOI


----------



## caliboy89 (Sep 5, 2016)

Hello

I lodged EOI with 70 points Software Engineer. What time exactly tomorrow sept 28th will I receive invitation notification on my email? 

Thanks


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

caliboy89 said:


> Hello
> 
> I lodged EOI with 70 points Software Engineer. What time exactly tomorrow sept 28th will I receive invitation notification on my email?
> 
> Thanks


12.15am


----------



## caliboy89 (Sep 5, 2016)

Great  I am all excited. Won't be sleeping tonite  Haha


----------



## chhinachamkaur64 (Sep 22, 2016)

caliboy89 said:


> Great  I am all excited. Won't be sleeping tonite  Haha




is it today night or tomorrow night?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fas_km (Sep 9, 2016)

chhinachamkaur64 said:


> is it today night or tomorrow night?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Today night


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buddhaself (Sep 23, 2016)

blackrider89 said:


> 12.15am


What time zone? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Santosh.nukala (Jul 10, 2016)

uday63 said:


> Hi Santosh,
> 
> Invites are usually sent out between 00:00 and 00:30 Canberra ACT time zone.
> 
> ...


Thanks will wait fingers crossed.


----------



## warrenpat1987 (Jul 26, 2016)

All the best to everyone waiting for their invitations today (especially BA's with 65 points or less). Hope you all get it !!


----------



## Lockon (Sep 1, 2016)

Any hope for 60 pointer applying for 263111 (Networking Professionals) in tonight's round or the October's rounds?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Santosh.nukala said:


> Thanks for the info Uday, but do you want me to talk to them to explain my situation, would they consider.


The criteria for being awarded points is written in the migration regulations, so they can't change how that's calculated.


----------



## Santosh.nukala (Jul 10, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> The criteria for being awarded points is written in the migration regulations, so they can't change how that's calculated.


Hey Maggie,

So do you think i will have no chance of an invite today?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Santosh.nukala said:


> Hey Maggie,
> 
> So do you think i will have no chance of an invite today?


I wouldn't think so, but it's seldom possible to give a 100% answer.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

All the best guys! Make sure we are updating the iimitracker without fail.


----------



## famy (May 16, 2016)

Hello everyone! Plz tell me when we receive invitation email from NSW, EOI gets frozen or we can still use same EOI for 189 visa invitation? , I have received email from NSW for invitation and applied for nomination a week ago. I would like to consider same EOI in next 189 round, my EOI would be considered for 189?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

famy said:


> Hello everyone! Plz tell me when we receive invitation email from NSW, EOI gets frozen or we can still use same EOI for 189 visa invitation? , I have received email from NSW for invitation and applied for nomination a week ago. I would like to consider same EOI in next 189 round, my EOI would be considered for 189?


It will be locked once you get your 190 SS visa provided you lodged 189/190 are on same EOI.


----------



## maha123 (Sep 27, 2016)

Hi Believer269! can you please share initial steps to initiate immigration process. I am new and searching help.

Regards


----------



## famy (May 16, 2016)

On the same eoi


----------



## famy (May 16, 2016)

famy said:


> Hello everyone! Plz tell me when we receive invitation email from NSW, EOI gets frozen or we can still use same EOI for 189 visa invitation? , I have received email from NSW for invitation and applied for nomination a week ago. I would like to consider same EOI in next 189 round, my EOI would be considered for 189?


So I can get 189 invitation today?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

famy said:


> On the same eoi


If you get invitation to lodge your visa application thru NSW then 189 will be locked out.


----------



## famy (May 16, 2016)

I haven't get nsw nomination approval yet I mean invitation to apply for visa


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

famy said:


> I haven't get nsw nomination approval yet I mean invitation to apply for visa


Then u can get 189 invitation.

Update ur signature with ur stage information so it would be easy for anyone to know what is the status on ur EOI


----------



## SAbbas007 (Sep 9, 2016)

famy said:


> On the same eoi



Dear famy,

Can u give breakup of ur points


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak12 (Jun 19, 2016)

Just updated my EOI 189 with 70 points for 261313 - Software Engineer. 
Points Breakup - Age : 30, ACS : 5, Education : 15, PTE : 20.
Now waiting game begins.


----------



## imrankhanthk (Apr 5, 2016)

Any chances for Mechanical Engineer with 60 points in today’s round ?
EOI submitted on 5 sept
Occupation : 233512 – Mechanical Engineer

Please reply ?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

deepak12 said:


> Just updated my EOI 189 with 70 points for 261313 - Software Engineer.
> Points Breakup - Age : 30, ACS : 5, Education : 15, PTE : 20.
> Now waiting game begins.


All the best! You would get lucky today. Be prepared..


----------



## deepak12 (Jun 19, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> All the best! You would get lucky today. Be prepared..


Thanks Aussiedream. Fingers crossed. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhil_k (May 16, 2016)

*28th sept Invitation*

Hi All,

I am also eagerly waiting for this round it happens on 28th Sept. I hope that after invitation the stream should be a bit easy as i heard the PCC is the one which takes a lot of time rest all is fine...


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

deepak12 said:


> Just updated my EOI 189 with 70 points for 261313 - Software Engineer.
> Points Breakup - Age : 30, ACS : 5, Education : 15, PTE : 20.
> Now waiting game begins.




Congrats ahead ... let me be the first to congratulate you on your ITA


----------



## phani2507 (Oct 21, 2015)

hi all any one got invite ?


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

phani2507 said:


> hi all any one got invite ?


45 minutes left .. gud luck everyone


----------



## buddhaself (Sep 23, 2016)

25m to go

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold_C (Sep 19, 2016)

30 minutes left.


----------



## swami (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi All,

Will the selected EOIs get any invite email, or should it be seen only at EOI Homepage after login ?

Thanks


----------



## Vijaychahal (Sep 27, 2016)

I have submitted my EOI on 11 September with 60 points as electronics engineer
When will I get invitation ?


----------



## suhas_sm (Aug 9, 2016)

swami said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Will the selected EOIs get any invite email, or should it be seen only at EOI Homepage after login ?
> 
> Thanks


Initially on SkillSelect account -- check status field at the top right corner. Mail takes time to be delivered.

cheers,
Suhas (2613, 65, DOE-23rd Aug, ITA-14th SEP)


----------



## swami (Jul 10, 2009)

suhas_sm said:


> Initially on SkillSelect account -- check status field at the top right corner. Mail takes time to be delivered.
> 
> cheers,
> Suhas (2613, 65, DOE-23rd Aug, ITA-14th SEP)


Thank you Suhas


----------



## vsp5335 (Jan 12, 2016)

*Next EoI?*

Has the next invite round started? The last I am aware is the one on 14 Sep 2016. Any ideas when the next one is.. or has it already been done?

By the way, where do you see the information about the upcoming Invite issue dates?


----------



## PreetPreet (Sep 13, 2016)

*Is it out yet??*

How many minutes left for invitation round?
9.50 pm in Perth, WA. 
Wt time should I check my Skillselect account for invitation?? nthng there yet.


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

Any luck guys? Especially 60 pointers.


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon (Sep 10, 2015)

7.30 PM IST.. 9 mins left


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

Best wish to you guys....


----------



## staokeer (Sep 7, 2016)

vsp5335 said:


> Has the next invite round started? The last I am aware is the one on 14 Sep 2016. Any ideas when the next one is.. or has it already been done?
> 
> By the way, where do you see the information about the upcoming Invite issue dates?


Please go to Skill select in the DIBP page.

Go to.
Invitation Round -> Next invitation round -> 28th September


----------



## vsp5335 (Jan 12, 2016)

staokeer said:


> Please go to Skill select in the DIBP page.
> 
> Go to.
> Invitation Round -> Next invitation round -> 28th September


Awesome. That was easy. Am just amused by comments here that refers to 50 mins left, 30 mins left, etc. etc. Made me wonder if there was some timer ticking somewhere..


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Best of Luck Guys Do post your timeline once you receive the ITA


----------



## shaancm (Nov 9, 2015)

Best of luck guys..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aramani (Jun 22, 2016)

anybody got the invite


----------



## phani2507 (Oct 21, 2015)

guys any one got invite


----------



## imrankhanthk (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi All,

Request you all to please update once u get the invitation 
with Occupation and Points 

all the best in advance


----------



## caliboy89 (Sep 5, 2016)

Anyone got invitation?


----------



## Sidhar (Jul 3, 2016)

Invited...thank you guys for all your guidance


----------



## Aramani (Jun 22, 2016)

Sidhar said:


> Invited...thank you guys for all your guidance


anzco code and eoi date please


----------



## swami (Jul 10, 2009)

got it just now


----------



## pleiadees (Aug 7, 2016)

Invited!


----------



## Aqeel2k16 (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I have updated my EOI on 9th Sept,2016 . Accountant general & External Auditor with 70 Points (189) Onshore.When can i expect an invite??Thanks


----------



## roshand79 (Jan 16, 2016)

Invited


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wja_2016 (Apr 15, 2016)

invited 
233513
EOI 19 Sep 2016
65points 


EA outcome 30-June
PTE-A 15-Sep 
EOI 19-Sep


----------



## Marv1985 (Jun 3, 2016)

Invite received. Check my signature for details.lane:


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

wja_2016 said:


> invited
> 233513
> EOI 19 Sep 2016
> 65points
> ...




Congrats !


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

Heartiest Congratulations to all who got the invitation !!!

Seems no 60 pointers this round as well.


----------



## deepak12 (Jun 19, 2016)

Just got invite. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon (Sep 10, 2015)

Sidhar said:


> Invited...thank you guys for all your guidance


Can you share your points


----------



## fas_km (Sep 9, 2016)

*==&gt;189 EOI Invitations for Sep 2016 round &lt;==*

Occupation: 263111
Point: 65
DOE submission: 7 Sep 2016
Invite: 28 Sep 2016


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imrankhanthk (Apr 5, 2016)

Invited.....

Mechanical Engineer -- 60 Points


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

fas_km said:


> Occupation: 263111
> Point: 65
> DOE submission: 7 Sep 2016
> Invite: 28 Sep 2016
> ...


Congratulations mate !


----------



## Sidhar (Jul 3, 2016)

Sidhar said:


> Invited...thank you guys for all your guidance


ICT Business analysis
ACS +ve :23-08-2016
Age : 25
Education:15
Experience:15
English Language:20
PTE 1st attempt: overall 77
PTE 2nd attemptverall 90
EOI submitted on 23-08-2016
EOI updated on 16-09-2016
Invite:27-09-2016
CO assigned:?
Grant:?


----------



## SAbbas007 (Sep 9, 2016)

Congrats to all who received invitation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gk_ (Jun 7, 2016)

Invited

Code : 263111
65 points
EOI : 21st Sep


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora (Sep 11, 2016)

Congrats to all who got the invite... Can you please take a moment and update immitracker...

Any 65'ers (BA - 26111x) invited today ?


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

gk_ said:


> Invited
> 
> Code : 263111
> 65 points
> EOI : 21st Sep


Many congratulations mate !


----------



## PreetPreet (Sep 13, 2016)

did any BA get invitation??
65 points
EOI 6/6/16
No invitation in 28th sep round


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

Congratulations to all who received invitation today !!


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

deepak12 said:


> Just got invite.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Congratulations Deepak. Just as predicted. All the best for next stages


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

Aqeel2k16 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have updated my EOI on 9th Sept,2016 . Accountant general & External Auditor with 70 Points (189) Onshore.When can i expect an invite??Thanks



Hi Aqeel2k16, can you check if you got an invite? someone from another site has a sept 8 auditor 70 point invite.


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon (Sep 10, 2015)

please update Immitracker if you have got the invite. 

Thanks


----------



## thepirate (Aug 8, 2016)

Sidhar said:


> ICT Business analysis
> ACS +ve :23-08-2016
> Age : 25
> Education:15
> ...


Congrats dude. This thread beaming with celebrations just like college campus placements.      

Sent from my XT1079 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

PreetPreet said:


> did any BA get invitation??
> 65 points
> EOI 6/6/16
> No invitation in 28th sep round


looks like the cut off is stuck with May for BA's. Hard luck. If at all they are invites BA's you should be invited as you EOI show 6/6. All the best!


----------



## chhinachamkaur64 (Sep 22, 2016)

any engineering technologist got invite


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Congratulations to all YOU guys!! 

Please have the immitracker updated.


----------



## RKS20 (Dec 18, 2015)

Any 2613 with 65 points got invite?? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

RKS20 said:


> Any 2613 with 65 points got invite??
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


261313 with 65 got invited check few pages back. DOE 9/9/2016


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon (Sep 10, 2015)

Any 2613 got the Invite for 60 points ?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Congratulations to Everyone Who have received their ITA. Some happy faces and some sad well for ICT BA seems like the Cutoff is crawling back to 70+


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations to Everyone Who have received their ITA. Some happy faces and some sad well for ICT BA seems like the Cutoff is crawling back to 70+


Vikas,

How do you see the 60 pointers status ? I am losing hopes 

Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

Micro111999 said:


> Many congratulations mate !


Hi Guys,

Looking at the above, it seems there were no 60 pointers invited for 263111 in this round and

65 pointers and above cleared till 21 Sept

Please correct me if I am wrong or if someone has any other update

Thank you ..


----------



## bullkaly (Aug 2, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations to Everyone Who have received their ITA. Some happy faces and some sad well for ICT BA seems like the Cutoff is crawling back to 70+


ict business analyst with 65 points EOI 11 may 2016 still not invited..
im really frustrated now.
suck this lyf


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

Im 261313 with 65 points and DOE as 24th sep but no invite 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## RKS20 (Dec 18, 2015)

60 pointers will never get invited as per current trend in 2613

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> Vikas,
> 
> How do you see the 60 pointers status ? I am losing hopes
> 
> ...


Honestly looks gloomy at this time


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

As of now I can see 261313 with 65 points are cleared till 9th Sep.Thats only 6 days from the previous round.Come on whats going on???

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

uday63 said:


> As of now I can see 261313 with 65 points are cleared till 9th Sep.Thats only 6 days from the previous round.Come on whats going on???
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


I can feel that It has no moved very far


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

Congrats all.......who received the invitation......


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> I can feel that It has no moved very far


What is your DOE and points?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

uday63 said:


> What is your DOE and points?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


Uday I finished my race long time back


----------



## Sidhar (Jul 3, 2016)

bullkaly said:


> ict business analyst with 65 points EOI 11 may 2016 still not invited..
> im really frustrated now.
> suck this lyf


Don't worry dude,I recommend ICT BA's to try and increase the points.PTE re-attempt would be best option to increase the points.

Considering the cut-off,less than 70 points might take a couple of months to get invited.

So don't give up...push your self in PTE.

Cheers 

------------------------------------
ICT Business analysis
ACS +ve :23-08-2016
Age : 25
Education:15
Experience:15
English Language:20
PTE 1st attempt: overall 77
PTE 2nd attemptverall 90
EOI submitted on 23-08-2016
EOI updated on 16-09-2016
Invite:27-09-2016
CO assigned:?
Grant:?


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Uday I finished my race long time back


Good to hear that 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## bullkaly (Aug 2, 2016)

Sidhar said:


> Don't worry dude,I recommend ICT BA's to try and increase the points.PTE re-attempt would be best option to increase the points.
> 
> Considering the cut-off,less than 70 points might take a couple of months to get invited.
> 
> ...






seriously not even moving a week is a heart attaack..


----------



## yadavtinu (Jun 24, 2016)

Hey guys I have got the invitation. Yeah I am so excited...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Santosh.nukala (Jul 10, 2016)

FlytoAustraliaSoon said:


> I certainly feel you will get the invitation. The Skillselect will send an email to you if your points are changing from what is been updated (may be due to age/experience/etc).
> All the best and update us as your is very peculiar case.


Did not get the invite


----------



## gk_ (Jun 7, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> I can feel that It has no moved very far


Hi, 

I know atleast one guy who got invitation
code : 261313
EOI submission : 21st Sep


----------



## gk_ (Jun 7, 2016)

gk_ said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know atleast one guy who got invitation
> code : 261313
> EOI submission : 21st Sep


Points :; 65


----------



## infysaxe (Jun 8, 2016)

Congratulation all who got the invite in this round !!!

#Job Code : 261313 Software Engineer
#ACS Applied : 11-Sep-2016
#Mail sent to ACS : 15-Sep-2016
(As I have broken my 7.5 years experience in ACS application only over Countries (2) worked and not over each position (5) as R&R and employer are same, so requested ACS CO to include breakdown, if possible over positions as per Stat declaration to avoid any issues later in EOI/Visa lodgement)
#ACS CO replied : 16-Sep-2016
(Entries, one for each country (5.5 years, 2 years) as filled by me in online application will remain same but as a goodwill gesture , she will include all job titles in same entry of 5.5 years experience for single country)
#ACS Result +ve assessment received : 20-Sep-2016
#EOI (189, 65 Points) : 21-Sep-2016
#Invitation : Awaited


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon (Sep 10, 2015)

Santosh.nukala said:


> Did not get the invite


Sorry to hear that Santosh. I see that till sept 11th (from immitraker) , everyone cleared for 65 points..


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

gk_ said:


> Points :; 65


You mean to say a guy with 21st sep and 65 points in 261313 got the invitation?

Pls confirm

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## Satheesh (Jan 23, 2011)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...47738-189-eoi-invitations-oct-2016-round.html


Get Ready to Battle with OCT -2016


----------



## sanlukng2 (Jul 26, 2016)

Invited. Mechanical Engineer 233512 with 60 points. Does anyone know what's the 189 visa cost in australian dollars?


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

Santosh.nukala said:


> Did not get the invite


Oh..very sad.Did you check skillselect status??

Sometimes mails arrive late 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## bullkaly (Aug 2, 2016)

sanlukng2 said:


> Invited. Mechanical Engineer 233512 with 60 points. Does anyone know what's the 189 visa cost in australian dollars?


how long ago did you get invited??


----------



## gk_ (Jun 7, 2016)

uday63 said:


> You mean to say a guy with 21st sep and 65 points in 261313 got the invitation?
> 
> Pls confirm
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


Thats correct.

I just saw his invitation

Role : Analyst Programmer
Points : 65
Date of submission of EOI :: 21st/Sep

He actually submitted EOI on 17th Sep, but later made some changes and latest EOI was submitted on 21st morning about 2 AM IST. ( I remember time because we submitted it together )


----------



## bullkaly (Aug 2, 2016)

does anyone know upto what time the invitations are sent???


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

gk_ said:


> Thats correct.
> 
> I just saw his invitation
> 
> ...


Thats good to hear.Atleast 18 days of movement for 65 pointers

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## sanlukng2 (Jul 26, 2016)

bullkaly said:


> sanlukng2 said:
> 
> 
> > Invited. Mechanical Engineer 233512 with 60 points. Does anyone know what's the 189 visa cost in australian dollars?
> ...


Submitted EOI on 6th September invited just now.


----------



## caliboy89 (Sep 5, 2016)

So 

For 261313 

Until Sept 21st all 65 pointers got cleared?

Until Sept 27th all 70+ got cleared?

Someone please confirm

Thanks


----------



## taga (Mar 9, 2016)

gk_ said:


> Thats correct.
> 
> I just saw his invitation
> 
> ...



If the update did not change points his Date of Effect should have remained 17th Sep. For instance, my Date of Effect is 15th Feb 2016 but submit date is 15th Aug 2016 due to EOI update without score change.

Is there a chance that you can confirm 21st is also the Date of Effect?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

It looks like zero movement for BA 65 points. None at all. That's madness. There's not a lot of 70 point plus people in immitracker for 2611xx either. Wonder what happened. Perhaps something went wrong with the pro-rata invites, again.


----------



## Santosh.nukala (Jul 10, 2016)

uday63 said:


> Oh..very sad.Did you check skillselect status??
> 
> Sometimes mails arrive late
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


Yes it shows submitted only


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

gk_ said:


> Points :; 65


Hi gk_

Just wanted to confirm your eoi date was 21 Sep and code: 263111 and have you seen anyone past your date receiving invite?

Thanks


----------



## gk_ (Jun 7, 2016)

taga said:


> If the update did not change points his Date of Effect should have remained 17th Sep. For instance, my Date of Effect is 15th Feb 2016 but submit date is 15th Aug 2016 due to EOI update without score change.
> 
> Is there a chance that you can confirm 21st is also the Date of Effect?


Yeah, just got it confirmed, after doing the update, A new pdf file got added in the "correspondence section" in the skillselect account. 

Which says ..

EOI ID: E000813XXXX
Submitted date: 21 Sep 2016


----------



## dvys (Sep 24, 2016)

Hi,
I submitted EOI on 3 Aug 2016 with 60 points and updated EOI on 26 Aug 2016 with 65 points. Should I expect invitation on 28 Sept 2016.

Thanks


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon (Sep 10, 2015)

dvys said:


> Hi,
> I submitted EOI on 3 Aug 2016 with 60 points and updated EOI on 26 Aug 2016 with 65 points. Should I expect invitation on 28 Sept 2016.
> 
> Thanks


you should have got it by this time..


----------



## dvys (Sep 24, 2016)

still waiting for the email and nothing is updated on my account, fingers crossed


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

dvys said:


> still waiting for the email and nothing is updated on my account, fingers crossed


the round is for brief 15-30 min. Did you receive invite yet? Which code are you in?


----------



## dvys (Sep 24, 2016)

261313


----------



## dvys (Sep 24, 2016)

actually I am expecting invitation, feeling sad for not getting email


----------



## vanpraustralia (Aug 22, 2016)

Anyone with EOI lodge date 21st sep and 65 points for 189 received invite ?


----------



## vanpraustralia (Aug 22, 2016)

dvys said:


> actually I am expecting invitation, feeling sad for not getting email


Me too ..but i am little greedy - submitted EOI only on 20th sep.. when did u submit ? how many points


----------



## dvys (Sep 24, 2016)

Why I have not get invitation?
EOI submitted 3 Aug 2016 with 60 points
EOI updated 26 Sept 2016 with 65 points
Still no invitation today for 2613


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

dvys said:


> Why I have not get invitation?
> EOI submitted 3 Aug 2016 with 60 points
> EOI updated 26 Sept 2016 with 65 points
> Still no invitation today for 2613




Have you checked on site?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

vanpraustralia said:


> Anyone with EOI lodge date 21st sep and 65 points for 189 received invite ?


Somebody says he has a friend with 65 points and DOE as 21st September got an invite in 2613 in previous page

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## dvys (Sep 24, 2016)

yes I checked the site, I am assuming as I have updated my points from 60 to 65 on 26 Sept so my date consider is 26 Sept not 3 Aug.


----------



## fat1011 (Aug 30, 2015)

gk_ said:


> Yeah, just got it confirmed, after doing the update, A new pdf file got added in the "correspondence section" in the skillselect account.
> 
> Which says ..
> 
> ...


That means the submitted date got changed not the DOE and so the DOE might have been 17th September and not 21 Sept, unless there was a change in points....


----------



## faynur16 (Sep 8, 2016)

I have got invitation with 60 points today..Professional civil engineer..eoi submission date: 9 Sep 2016


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

sanlukng2 said:


> Invited. Mechanical Engineer 233512 with 60 points. Does anyone know what's the 189 visa cost in australian dollars?


Congratulations. The Fees would be 

Principal Applicant - AUD 3600
Secondary Applicant - AUD 1800
Dependent Child - AUD 900
VAC2 Payment (If Applicable) - AUD 4885

+ Surcharges


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

fat1011 said:


> That means the submitted date got changed not the DOE and so the DOE might have been 17th September and not 21 Sept, unless there was a change in points....


whenever there is change is points on EOI due to any factor the DOE will also take the time stamp of when the points were updated and would not remain the same as before.

hence here the person whose points were increased from 60 to 65 on 26 the DOE would be of 26th and not earlier than that.. if it is true that the cutoff has moved to 21st Sept then hopefully by next round the person can expect Invite


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Congratulations to Everyone who have received their ITA. Best wishes with the Visa Application. Now you can join a new thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/952042-189-visa-lodge-2016-gang-1737.html


----------



## famy (May 16, 2016)

Hello everyone! Plz advise me I applied for state nomination nsw 190 and got invitation but not received their approval to apply for visa yet. Today I received 189 invitation and will certainly go for it. Now tell me should I inform nsw or it doesn't matter I should just carry on processing with 189 visa?


----------



## Bhavna1 (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi All,

I am submitting my EOI tonigth. I have few questions. 

(1) I am currently studying and when I am putting my current study details it considers this one for the point calculation as this one is the highest degree. This degree is not assessed by EA. My previous completed degrees were accessed. I am confused what to do, should I just skip it and don't put it in the details? Should we put the degree which was not assessed?
(2) Which option in the education qualification we should choose for 10th or secondary education? Or we dont need to put that. 

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

I got invitation with 60 pts today.


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> I got invitation with 60 pts today.




Congrats, lady! Have you figured out your situation?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

aurora.a said:


> Congrats, lady! Have you figured out your situation?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It's surprising you haven't received the invitation this round aurora


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

aurora.a said:


> Congrats, lady! Have you figured out your situation?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, Aurora. Yes, we're applying for the 820 partner visa. I was going to withdraw my EOI, but my agent advised that I leave it, as I may need proof to show why I didn't apply for my visa before going on a BVA. Still plan on applying for the 189 soon though, rather than waiting a full 3 years for a PR visa through the partner route. But, this way, we don't have to uproot the children and leave. Gives some extra time. Knew I'd get that darned invite today! But, what are ya gonna do, eh? :juggle:


----------



## caliboy89 (Sep 5, 2016)

261313: 70 points: EOI 21st sept: 28th Sept: Invited


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

rival50 said:


> It's surprising you haven't received the invitation this round aurora




There's still backlog for external auditors. Hopefully I will get an invite within 2-3 more rounds.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> Thanks, Aurora. Yes, we're applying for the 820 partner visa. I was going to withdraw my EOI, but my agent advised that I leave it, as I may need proof to show why I didn't apply for my visa before going on a BVA. Still plan on applying for the 189 soon though, rather than waiting a full 3 years for a PR visa through the partner route. But, this way, we don't have to uproot the children and leave. Gives some extra time. Knew I'd get that darned invite today! But, what are ya gonna do, eh? :juggle:




If it makes you feel any better, I am lodging a waste of a graduate visa application today. Basically my school issued my completion letter with the wrong date and my student visa got canceled earlier than I was expecting. I will get an invite within 1-3 rounds and the graduate visa won't even be approved before I lodge my pr application. What a waste of 1500, although yours is definitely much more painful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

aurora.a said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I am lodging a waste of a graduate visa application today. Basically my school issued my completion letter with the wrong date and my student visa got canceled earlier than I was expecting. I will get an invite within 1-3 rounds and the graduate visa won't even be approved before I lodge my pr application. What a waste of 1500, although yours is definitely much more painful
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope you get your invite soon!:cheer2: With your student visa being cancelled, does that s48 bar you now? That was my issue when my 600 visa was refused. Otherwise, I'd be lodging the 189 right now. If I could take a short trip to Bali (which would be most welcome right now after all the stress!) and know I'd be allowed to return on my ETA, then I'd just do that. But, I got a warning on my last entry into the country, so we don't want to chance it. Yes, we're taking a huge hit financially, but it's actually better than the alternative of leaving, applying for the 189 and waiting for the grant, then coming back. So, while expensive, it'll definitely be worth it in the long run.


----------



## JHubble (Apr 19, 2016)

gk_ said:


> Yeah, just got it confirmed, after doing the update, A new pdf file got added in the "correspondence section" in the skillselect account.
> 
> Which says ..
> 
> ...


Hi gk_,

Just to check with you. Did your friend register his case in immitracker or not? I'm asking this because, according to the immitracker last 65 pointer's DOE is 11/09/2016.

ANZSCO 261313 - Software Engineer
EOI - Visa 189 (60p) : 30-01-2016
Invitation : Awaiting


----------



## #Visaasspirant (Sep 14, 2016)

*Engin*

Hi Friends,

I submitted my EOI under other engineering professionals on 14th Sept 2016 with 60 points.

Are there any hopes of me getting 189 invite ....since 3rd August the cut off has been raised to 65 for this occupation.

I am sitting in Sydney and my Visa will expire in Jan 2017. Adding more points could be difficult and time consuming. Any predictions please ... Thanks

EOI submitted : 14th Sept
Points: 60 
Other Engineering Professionals.


----------



## Giana (Jul 22, 2016)

I got invited with 60 points today 
My occupation is Electronics Engineer.


----------



## yadavtinu (Jun 24, 2016)

Congratulations to all who have gotten the invitation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

Joining the October invitation forum. See you there.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## vanpraustralia (Aug 22, 2016)

@vikaschandra - how are yiu saying the eoi date has moved to 21St September.. I lodged on 20th September with 65 pts for 2613.. No invite received on 28th round


----------



## #Visaasspirant (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi Friends,

I submitted my EOI under other engineering professionals on 14th Sept 2016 with 60 points.

Are there any hopes of me getting 189 invite ....since 3rd August the cut off has been raised to 65 for this occupation.

I am sitting in Sydney and my Visa will expire in Jan 2017. Adding more points could be difficult and time consuming. Any predictions please ... Thanks

EOI submitted : 14th Sept
Total Points: 60 
Other Engineering Professionals (Engineering Technologist)


----------



## reborn (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi Giana,

What is your EOI submitted date?


----------



## #Visaasspirant (Sep 14, 2016)

reborn said:


> Hi Giana,
> 
> What is your EOI submitted date?


My EOI submission date was 14th September 2016 with 60 points under Other Engineering Professionals.


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

roshand79 said:


> Invited
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations mate 

Please can you share your timeline?

Are you 263111? Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats to all invited!! Please update your details! Help others!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chanthini (Apr 13, 2016)

It seems 2 persons got invite in 60pts(EOI submitted on 09-09-2016) in 2613XX code which got updated in Immitracker.

Is that true?


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

Chanthini said:


> It seems 2 persons got invite in 60pts(EOI submitted on 09-09-2016) in 2613XX code which got updated in Immitracker.
> 
> Is that true?


I strongly believe those were Typos.Even 65 pointers after 11th September were not invited.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## abi2305 (Aug 22, 2016)

Got 189 invite for 2613 code....Submitted EOI on 26/09 with 70 points.. Thanks everyone for the help .


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

uday63 said:


> I strongly believe those were Typos.Even 65 pointers after 11th September were not invited.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk




People might have been putting 60 instead of 65


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JHubble (Apr 19, 2016)

Chanthini said:


> It seems 2 persons got invite in 60pts(EOI submitted on 09-09-2016) in 2613XX code which got updated in Immitracker.
> 
> Is that true?


One case is "deepak12" he mentioned in earlier posts he increased his score to 70 points. So he got invited. Seems like he has updated only the status not the points.

ANZSCO 261313 - Software Engineer
EOI - Visa 189 (60p) : 30-01-2016
Invitation : Awaiting


----------



## Neyogasgas (Jan 16, 2014)

Dear Aurora, I believe you're next in line by the grace of God. I believe that strongly in Jesus' name. I look forward to seeing this and meeting you on the other side when my grant is issued. Keep hope alive my brother!!!


----------



## Romesh2016 (Sep 28, 2016)

*Engineering Technologist*

Did anyone receive an invitation with 65 points today???

I submitted an EOI with 65 under Engineering Technologist (Other Engineering) on 12th September and did not receive an invitation. Is there a chance in next round??

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora (Sep 11, 2016)

Greetings

Today I received email from Victoria (190), in which they first asked for my CV (as the copy they had in system was not clear), after I provided them the soft copy, i got another mail that they shall review and revert (if decision made) .. and the process may take 12 weeks.

Need to confirm if i will get another email on selection and then the application filing, documentation process will start.

What are the chances that application may not get considered (though the skill is showing as required on their site), also how much time do they (states) generally take for decision making,....


----------



## Bhavna1 (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi All,

I am trying to submit EOI, but I am having problem in Education details. I am currently studying and when I put my current studies (as it is the highest studies), it automatically take my current study as the main study to award points. I am confused should I put it or not? Has anybody came across this problem? 

Thanks


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> Greetings
> 
> Today I received email from Victoria (190), in which they first asked for my CV (as the copy they had in system was not clear), after I provided them the soft copy, i got another mail that they shall review and revert (if decision made) .. and the process may take 12 weeks.
> 
> ...


If you are selected then they will send you invite on skillselect with an email from Victoria team confirming the same. Good luck!!


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora (Sep 11, 2016)

Appears 28th Sep round was for Software Engineers, as i see significant Software Engineer (60/65'ers) profile update on myimmitracker...


----------



## eddy85 (Aug 2, 2016)

We know that having 70 point + helps you receive an ITA on the next round. Can you please go on and follow next steps and not sharing your invitation as wining the 1-st division? Sorry about that but it does not sound fair.

Anyone with 65 point as BA that received an ITA?


----------



## eddy85 (Aug 2, 2016)

abi2305 said:


> Got 189 invite for 2613 code....Submitted EOI on 26/09 with 70 points.. Thanks everyone for the help .


Uau, you are a hero. No one else like you. god!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Romesh2016 said:


> Did anyone receive an invitation with 65 points today???
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You should be good quite soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

eddy85 said:


> We know that having 70 point + helps you receive an ITA on the next round. Can you please go on and follow next steps and not sharing your invitation as wining the 1-st division? Sorry about that but it does not sound fair.
> 
> Anyone with 65 point as BA that received an ITA?


It is kind of frustrating, but they're happy, so forgiven.

Looking at immitracker there are no 65 point BA shown as invited this time. The suspicion is that they are rectifying their over zealous pressing of the send button from earlier this month.


----------



## eddy85 (Aug 2, 2016)

FFacs said:


> It is kind of frustrating, but they're happy, so forgiven.
> 
> Looking at immitracker there are no 65 point BA shown as invited this time. The suspicion is that they are rectifying their over zealous pressing of the send button from earlier this month.


yea, its true bro, but you can imagine the situation. Congratulation to all invited expect those with 70+ points


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

eddy85 said:


> yea, its true bro, but you can imagine the situation. Congratulation to all invited expect those with 70+ points


Like: invited, BA with 65535 points. Yes!


----------



## eddy85 (Aug 2, 2016)

FFacs said:


> Like: invited, BA with 65535 points. Yes!


Congrats bro )))


----------



## jazz1234 (Sep 19, 2016)

eddy85 said:


> Congrats bro )))



what was your EOI submission date?


----------



## eddy85 (Aug 2, 2016)

jazz1234 said:


> what was your EOI submission date?


How many points do you have? 70+? I do not answer to 70+ pointers


----------



## jazz1234 (Sep 19, 2016)

FFacs said:


> Like: invited, BA with 65535 points. Yes!


what was your EOI submission date?


----------



## jazz1234 (Sep 19, 2016)

eddy85 said:


> How many points do you have? 70+? I do not answer to 70+ pointers


I submitted EOi on 14 September with 65 points as BA. Not invite till now 😞
[U[/U]


----------



## jazz1234 (Sep 19, 2016)

When do we get invitations from 190?


----------



## eddy85 (Aug 2, 2016)

jazz1234 said:


> I submitted EOi on 14 September with 65 points as BA. Not invite till now 😞
> [U[/U]


Talk to you on 2017


----------



## SAbbas007 (Sep 9, 2016)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> I got invitation with 60 pts today.




Congrats for invitation 
Can you please share sample experience letter format for secondary school teacher.
I am looking this for my wife, she is secondary school Biology teacher in O'level school.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz1234 (Sep 19, 2016)

eddy85 said:


> Talk to you on 2017



Is it? We have to wait that long? I m so disappointed


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

vanpraustralia said:


> @vikaschandra - how are yiu saying the eoi date has moved to 21St September.. I lodged on 20th September with 65 pts for 2613.. No invite received on 28th round


I am not saying it moved to 21st September Someone on the thread said his friend who lodged on 21st got it hence the reply was based on that check the post from gk_ Check this Post http://www.expatforum.com/expats/11111018-post1460.html



vikaschandra said:


> whenever there is change is points on EOI due to any factor the DOE will also take the time stamp of when the points were updated and would not remain the same as before.
> 
> hence here the person whose points were increased from 60 to 65 on 26 the DOE would be of 26th and not earlier than that.. if it is true that the cutoff has moved to 21st Sept then hopefully by next round the person can expect Invite


----------



## nikhil_k (May 16, 2016)

Hi Experts:

Got the invite now however I am in dilemma about correctness of my details filled in EOI!!

One query and request experts help:

As part of the EOI filing, I INCLUDED all the employment details and did not deduct the ‘2’ Years which ACS did not consider as skilled.

Below are my points breakup after EOI:

EOI ID: XXXXXXXXXXX Date Submitted: 19/09/2016 
Criteria Points Bracket Skilled – Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent)

Date of Effect 19/09/2016 10:16:15

Age 25 - 32 -----------------------------------------------30
English Language Ability Superior ------------------20

Qualification Bachelor Degree ----------------------------15
Years of experience in Nominated Occupation
- in Australia within the last 10 years.
Less than 1 Year--------------------------------------------- 0

Years of experience in a Nominated Occupation
- overseas within the last 10 years.
Equal to or greater than 8 Years -------------------------15
TOTAL----------------------------------------- 80

If I correct this error I should be getting 75 points. I want to know what are my options now? 

1.	Can I get my Invite cancelled by writing to DIBP, if yes please suggest how to do it?
2.	Can I just ignore this invite and submit another one with correct details?

I will turn 33 on 10th Oct so don’t want to lose my chance for next round. Experts help is required to get me out of this predicament 


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon (Sep 10, 2015)

nikhil_k said:


> Hi Experts:
> 
> Got the invite now however I am in dilemma about correctness of my details filled in EOI!!
> 
> ...


As I understand the skillselect, unless the overall points doesn't change, it is fine to move forward. In anycase, wait for the invitation round updated in the skill select for the month of Oct, then decide if you want to go with this invitation or not.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

nikhil_k said:


> Hi Experts:
> 
> Got the invite now however I am in dilemma about correctness of my details filled in EOI!!
> 
> ...


You invite was based on the points you have specified in your eoi.you will be required to demonstrate all points in the application. I would strongly advise you to get help from a registered agent. The last thing you want is to be declined because they think you were dishonest in filing your eoi. The repercussions can be quite severe.


----------



## Jay1629 (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi Expats,

Do you come across any case... Where employment verification is done before getting invite?

Please let me know as my employer(HR) just called and told me that a verification call came from Authbridge regarding my employee verification who is going to do a personal verification.

Thanks,
Jay

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kasun.Tharaka (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi Guyz... People who recieve the ITA from 189 , plz remove your EOIs applied for NSW ...
Think about others who waiting..

------------------------
ANZSCO Code: 261313
+ACS Response Received - 20/08/2015
IELTS - 7 Each - 10 Points
Total Xprnce - 4 Years (ACS deducted 2 yrs)
Applied EOI on 189,190 26/08/2016 - 60, 60+5 Points
Invite Received : XXXXXX


----------



## Kasun.Tharaka (Sep 29, 2016)

jazz1234 said:


> When do we get invitations from 190?


Tomorrow around 11 am IST time I guess.:typing:


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora (Sep 11, 2016)

Kasun.Tharaka said:


> Tomorrow around 11 am IST time I guess.:typing:


Pardon my limited knowledge of the system, however what is the base to support this.

If true, is this applicable for both VIC and NSW ?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> Pardon my limited knowledge of the system, however what is the base to support this.
> 
> If true, is this applicable for both VIC and NSW ?


NSW send their nominations usually during their business hours. Vic its direct invitation on skillselect so I guess it should also be done during business hours.


----------



## jazz1234 (Sep 19, 2016)

Kasun.Tharaka said:


> Tomorrow around 11 am IST time I guess.:typing:


Thanks sir ...


----------



## roshand79 (Jan 16, 2016)

Micro111999 said:


> Congratulations mate
> 
> Please can you share your timeline?
> 
> Are you 263111? Thanks




Yes Micro!!! 
My timeline is in my signature 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz1234 (Sep 19, 2016)

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> Pardon my limited knowledge of the system, however what is the base to support this.
> 
> If true, is this applicable for both VIC and NSW ?


My case is same as yours, 65 points BA. Do u think it really helps incase I get my spouse profile assessed? Do u think 70 pointers BA will get early invitations?


----------



## nikhil_k (May 16, 2016)

FlytoAustraliaSoon said:


> As I understand the skillselect, unless the overall points doesn't change, it is fine to move forward. In anycase, wait for the invitation round updated in the skill select for the month of Oct, then decide if you want to go with this invitation or not.


Thanks ...but in my case points are getting affected...

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhil_k (May 16, 2016)

FFacs said:


> You invite was based on the points you have specified in your eoi.you will be required to demonstrate all points in the application. I would strongly advise you to get help from a registered agent. The last thing you want is to be declined because they think you were dishonest in filing your eoi. The repercussions can be quite severe.


dear FFacs....i agree to your suggestion moving ahead with this invite can be a risky option. Below are my options

1. I am thinking of ignoring this invitation and waiting for 60 days to over then correct the error and proceed.
2. Meanwhile i am thinking of applying for PCC for me and my wife as this also takes time...can i do it just by myself or is it also linked with invitation.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora (Sep 11, 2016)

Got an email from NSW (ITA)... Need expert advise though...

I have submitted my spouse ACS for additional 5 points (189), today we shall submit the additional documents that they requested.. 

Staying optimist, if we go by the trends the ACS result might be shared within 8 - 12 days (I got my result in 12 days), however that may not apply on all cases.

With ACS +ve, we will have 70 points and it makes our case more stronger to get selected from 189 pool.

Question is, If i don't apply /accept NSW (190) until it's last date, will it get automatically cancelled, or shall I manually need to do it.

Also will they consider our request for next round...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> Got an email from NSW (ITA)... Need expert advise though...
> 
> I have submitted my spouse ACS for additional 5 points (189), today we shall submit the additional documents that they requested..
> 
> ...




It will get canceled after 2 weeks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz1234 (Sep 19, 2016)

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> Got an email from NSW (ITA)... Need expert advise though...
> 
> I have submitted my spouse ACS for additional 5 points (189), today we shall submit the additional documents that they requested..
> 
> ...


I think u should wait for another 10 days as ACS results come within a week and u have sufficient time to submit NSW form.


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora (Sep 11, 2016)

jazz1234 said:


> My case is same as yours, 65 points BA. Do u think it really helps incase I get my spouse profile assessed? Do u think 70 pointers BA will get early invitations?


5 points means a lot, per trends all 70 ptrs got invite, however before you think in this direction, kindly do homework on must have things... Details avbl on immigration website....


----------



## sina_s (Oct 2, 2016)

Hey guys,

I just applied for visa 189 as an Engineering Technologist (2339) with 60 points. Can someone please tell me how long should I wait? or do you think I can get invited this year at all?


----------



## magitheboss (Aug 24, 2016)

Dear Friends 

Anybody got invitation for EOI (189 visa) with 60 points who applied in June /July 2016 for Engineering technologist? 
I have applied on Aug 8 still waiting for it. 

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

I think the wait for 60 points with engineering Technologist will be long.. Hopefully DIPB will not remove it next year. 

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## kkhera (Sep 13, 2015)

I am in


----------



## jazz1234 (Sep 19, 2016)

Can anybody advice me that my 190 invitation validity can be extended incase my ACS Review is pending?


----------



## thisispuru$ (Aug 15, 2016)

jazz1234 said:


> Can anybody advice me that my 190 invitation validity can be extended incase my ACS Review is pending?


Don't think so. If not taken, after 2 months, this will expire. You may try contacting DIBP and check though.


----------



## jazz1234 (Sep 19, 2016)

thisispuru$ said:


> Don't think so. If not taken, after 2 months, this will expire. You may try contacting DIBP and check though.
> 
> Thanks...fingers crossed that it can be extended


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

Do we have Oct thread for 189?

Thanks.


----------



## nikhil_k (May 16, 2016)

bvinayb said:


> Do we have Oct thread for 189?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes there an october thread for 189. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

nikhil_k said:


> Yes there an october thread for 189.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Can you please send me the link, I am unable to find it

thanks.


----------



## jazz1234 (Sep 19, 2016)

bvinayb said:


> Do we have Oct thread for 189?
> 
> Thanks.


Yup.please find below link

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...738-189-eoi-invitations-oct-2016-round-1.html


----------



## Gogamanasl (Nov 9, 2016)

Employed did not elobarate on the experience and got a reject, DIBP is badly drilling down on Indian and Pakistani Experiences, if you can make sure 100% that your employer will give a good recomendation just give experiences or avoid it, Reject is sure, so many known cases in the last month.

263111- Com net and Sys Eng
PCC Applied : 26-Jul-2016
PCC Received : 04-Aug-2016
ACS Skills Assessment Applied : 30-Jul-2016
ACS +ve : 12-Aug-2016
PTE-A : 05-Sep-2016 S/W/R/L 90/90/90/90
EOI Submitted 189 : 06-Sep-2016 - 75 points
ITA : 14-Sep-2016
189 Lodged : 21-Sep-2016
*REJECT: 13-Oct-2016*


----------



## JD5995 (Jun 20, 2017)

Hey guys,

Result of last round is out check the cut off date below:

Occupation Identification	Description	Points score	Visa date of effect
2211	Accountants	75	06/08/2017 1.40 am
2212	Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers	75	11/07/2017 1.41 pm
2334	Electronics Engineer	65	28/06/2017 12.03 am
2335	Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers	65	24/01/2017 11.31 pm
2339	Other Engineering Professionals	70	27/08/2017 2.12 pm
2611	ICT Business and ​System Analysts	70	07/06/2017 10.42 am
2613	Software and Applications Programmers	65	20/03/2017 6.29 pm
2631	Computer Network Professionals	65	13/02/2017 12.26 pm 

Hoping to get invite by November looking at the 2 week movement for 263111.


----------

